# Matan a un joven de un puñetazo junto a una conocida discoteca de Alicante. Video insaiz.



## MAESE PELMA (22 Oct 2022)

España es ya un vertedero.


----------



## Tawanchai (22 Oct 2022)

Ehhhhhh ehhhhh ehhhhhhhhh


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Oct 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Ehhhhhh ehhhhh ehhhhhhhhh



*
Ehhhhhhhh EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## megadeth (22 Oct 2022)

Teneis el video completo en la noticia.

Matan a un joven de un puñetazo junto a una conocida discoteca de Alicante


----------



## Tawanchai (22 Oct 2022)

DEP


----------



## Palimpsesto. (22 Oct 2022)

Todo esto irá a peor en unos años. 
No hay quien lo pare. 
Con la nueva ley que regala nacionalidad a los tataranietos d españoles en pantxilandia que Díos nos coja confesados.


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (22 Oct 2022)

Bufff, qué mal cuerpo se me ha quedado…
Un saludo y cuidaos…


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> España es ya un vertedero.



En la noticia dice que estaba en parada. ¿Ahí en el final del vídeo lo veis en parada? Porque dicen y parece que está respirando.

PD: España no es que "ya" sea un vertedero por eso. Esas cosas, en la noche, por desgracia, llevan pasando muchísimos años. Y a veces como en este caso trágicamente hay un muerto.


----------



## DEREC (22 Oct 2022)

ha sido a sangre fria, le va a caer un buen puro.


----------



## Tawanchai (22 Oct 2022)

Yo lo veo al final muy muy mal, no el típico ko que lo ves con movimiento aturdido... que va la mirada lo dice todo


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Todo esto irá a peor en unos años.
> No hay quien lo pare.
> Con la nueva ley que regala nacionalidad a los tataranietos d españoles en pantxilandia que Díos nos coja confesados.



Pues según dicen, el rubio, de aspecto español, se había pegado ya con tres personas esa noche... así que querer echarle la culpa a los hispanoamericanos por una reyerta de la noche, en la que para colmo el implicado parece que estaba metiéndose en problemas...

Estáis intentando extrapolar de un hecho aislado de la noche, a dinámicas de la sociedad en general. Y no. Y el hecho es trágico y ojalá se vigilase más la fiesta por la noche, pero nada que ver con la inmigración, ojalá desde siempre.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> En la noticia dice que estaba en parada. ¿Ahí en el final del vídeo lo veis en parada? Porque dicen y parece que está respirando.
> 
> PD: España no es que "ya" sea un vertedero por eso. Esas cosas, en la noche, por desgracia, llevan pasando muchísimos años. Y a veces como en este caso trágicamente hay un muerto.



Si pasaba, pero ahora pasa más a menudo por la inmigración violenta de Sudamérica y la propia degradación de la sociedad ejjpañola que ha traído la democracia.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Oct 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> ha sido a sangre fria, le va a caer un buen puro.





a sangre fría y a traición. lo ha ejecutado. ojalá le cayese una buena pena de muerte. pero no tenemos.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues según dicen, el rubio, de aspecto español, se había pegado ya con tres personas esa noche... así que querer echarle la culpa a los hispanoamericanos por una reyerta de la noche, en la que para colmo el implicado parece que estaba metiéndose en problemas...
> 
> Estáis intentando extrapolar de un hecho aislado de la noche, a dinámicas de toda la sociedad. Y no. Y el hecho es trágico y ojalá se vigilase más la fiesta por la noche, pero es un mundo aparte del del día.



No digo que esto sea culpa de la mierda que entra por barajas de vacaciones y no vuelve. Digo que aumenta la proporción de estos sucesos.


----------



## OYeah (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues según dicen, el rubio, de aspecto español, se había pegado ya con tres personas esa noche... así que querer echarle la culpa a los hispanoamericanos por una reyerta de la noche, en la que para colmo el implicado parece que estaba metiéndose en problemas...
> 
> Estáis intentando extrapolar de un hecho aislado de la noche, a dinámicas de toda la sociedad. Y no. Y el hecho es trágico y ojalá se vigilase más la fiesta por la noche, pero es un mundo aparte del del día.




Me meteré con los hispanoamericanos todo lo que me dé la gana, porque no es sólo los actos criminales que hacen, sino los que provocan trayendo su cultura de jungla nocturna y ruido reggetonero.

¿Te ha quedado claro, payaso?


----------



## DEREC (22 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> a sangre fría y a traición. lo ha ejecutado. ojalá le cayese una buena pena de muerte. pero no tenemos.



Bueno, homicidio involuntario. Realmente lo grave es el golpe contra el suelo. Matar a alguien así es de 1 golpe entre 1 millon.


----------



## ISTVRGI (22 Oct 2022)

¿Alguien hace un resumen de lo sucedido?


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Me meteré con los hispanoamericanos todo lo que me dé la gana, porque no es sólo los actos criminales que hacen, sino los que provocan trayendo su cultura de jungla nocturna y ruido reggetonero.
> 
> ¿Te ha quedado claro, payaso?



Contigo no estaba hablando, ni te habías metido con los latinoamericanos. Si quieres venir a contarnos tu vida, abre otro hilo o mejor cuéntasela a tu padre, PAYASO.

Joder qué gentucilla más ridícula.


----------



## Insurrección (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Estáis intentando extrapolar de un hecho aislado de la noche, a dinámicas de la sociedad en general. Y no. Y el hecho es trágico y ojalá se vigilase más la fiesta por la noche, pero nada que ver con la inmigración, ojalá desde siempre.



No tiene nada que ver con la inmigración aunque le ha matado un inmigrante, además a traición.

Me cago en tu puta estirpe, subnormal.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (22 Oct 2022)

Menuda escoria cobarde.


----------



## Sinjar (22 Oct 2022)

España es un vertedero. Pero el resto de países europeos están igual. 

Occidente no es seguro, tanta inmigración masiva y globalismo ha traído esto, la homogeneización y marroneización de prácticamente todo el mundo. La vida cada vez tiene menos valor, like Africa o Sudamerica.

Ya sabéis lo que tocará en pocos lustros. Ir armados por la calle. Glock 26 manda.


----------



## OYeah (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues según dicen, el rubio, de aspecto español, se había pegado ya con tres personas esa noche... así que querer echarle la culpa a los hispanoamericanos por una reyerta de la noche, en la que para colmo el implicado parece que estaba metiéndose en problemas...
> 
> Estáis intentando extrapolar de un hecho aislado de la noche, a dinámicas de la sociedad en general. Y no. Y el hecho es trágico y ojalá se vigilase más la fiesta por la noche, pero nada que ver con la inmigración, ojalá desde siempre.




Acabo de ver el video. Ya hay que ser hijo de puta redomado para no ver ahi el producto de traer tanta INMIGRACIÓN DE MIERDA.

Yo no me hubiera pegado con tres, me hubiera pegado con 30 en ese ambiente.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

Insurrección dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver con la inmigración aunque le ha matado un inmigrante, además a traición.
> 
> Me cago en tu puta estirpe, subnormal.



1º. ¿No provocó nada el español? Estaría bien saber lo que dicen. Trae aquí el diálogo del vídeo. Tráelo aquí, payaso. Que sólo con eso quedas en evidencia.
2º. No tiene nada que ver con la inmigración porque sucesos así, por la noche, de peleas, por desgracia suceden desde hace muchos años. Y ahora que en las zonas de fiesta además de españoles hay hispanoamericanos, es lógico que también salgan en casos de estos.

¿El caso aquel del portero que mató de un puñetazo a un chico... qué, también le echas la culpa a los hispanoamericanos? Creo que era ucraniano. Gran problema tiene España con los ucranianos, ¿no? Subnormal.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (22 Oct 2022)

Vaya galleta. DEP

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eltonelero (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> vigilase más la fiesta por la noche, pero nada que ver con la inmigración, ojalá desde siempre.



Claro y la inmimarronización no influye nada en la sociedad y dinámica de la noche.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Acabo de ver el video. Ya hay que ser hijo de puta redomado para no ver ahi el producto de traer tanta INMIGRACIÓN DE MIERDA.
> 
> Yo no me hubiera pegado con tres, me hubiera pegado con 30 en ese ambiente.



Estás diciendo que porque había muchos hispanoamericanos (que yo no lo sé, el vídeo está oscuro y no lo veo o no me he fijado, lo dices tú), ¿te liarías a tortas con todos? Pues sí que eres un PAYASO. Y desde luego PAYASO el que hubiera atacado a los sudamericanos si alguno te hubiera dado un golpe mortal, más o menos tan payaso como otros lo estáis siendo ahora.


----------



## tv eye (22 Oct 2022)

En Antonia 3 han recalcado que el boxeador es de nacionalidad española. 

Igualito que cuando es marrónido, los hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> En la noticia dice que estaba en parada. ¿Ahí en el final del vídeo lo veis en parada? Porque dicen y parece que está respirando.
> 
> PD: España no es que "ya" sea un vertedero por eso. Esas cosas, en la noche, por desgracia, llevan pasando muchísimos años. Y a veces como en este caso trágicamente hay un muerto.



España es un puto vertedero. Antes sabías dónde estaban los problemas y no ibas, podías evitarlos. Había barreras entre el mundo marginal y el de la gente normal. Y esas barreras ya no existen.

Esto no es normal, no te confundas. Gente como tú lo está asimilando. De toda esta decadencia de los espacios públicos será responsable quien esté en los espacios públicos, digo yo. A ver si voy a ser responsable yo, que no salgo de mi casa a drogarme ni a beber delante de otra gente.

Hay un proceso de degradación social acojonante. Y los acelerantes son la gente de la calle, moros, machupichus, taitanos, zorras y lumpen nacional.


----------



## OYeah (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> 1º. ¿No provocó nada el español? Estaría bien saber lo que dicen. Trae aquí el diálogo del vídeo. Tráelo aquí, payaso. Que sólo con eso quedas en evidencia.
> 2º. No tiene nada que ver con la inmigración porque sucesos así, por la noche, de peleas, por desgracia suceden desde hace muchos años. Y ahora que en las zonas de fiesta además de españoles hay hispanoamericanos, es lógico que también salgan en casos de estos.
> 
> ¿El caso aquel del portero que mató de un puñetazo a un chico... qué, también le echas la culpa a los hispanoamericanos? Creo que era ucraniano. Gran problema tiene España con los ucranianos, ¿no? Subnormal.





Que me cago en tu puta madre, ¿lo has entendido, hijo de puta? ¿De qué antro de sudamerica has salido, tiraflechas? Vuelve a forocoches, desgraciado!


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (22 Oct 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Todo esto irá a peor en unos años.
> No hay quien lo pare.
> Con la nueva ley que regala nacionalidad a los tataranietos d españoles en pantxilandia que Díos nos coja confesados.



El que le ha metido el puñetazo no era el panchi creo


----------



## Palimpsesto. (22 Oct 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> España es un vertedero. Pero el resto de países europeos están igual.
> 
> Occidente no es seguro, tanta inmigración masiva y globalismo ha traído esto, la homogeneización y marroneización de prácticamente todo el mundo. La vida cada vez tiene menos valor, like Africa o Sudamerica.
> 
> Ya sabéis lo que tocará en pocos lustros. Ir armados por la calle. Glock 26 manda.



Correcto. Centro Europa está igual. La diferencia es que la sociedad autóctona está menos pantxitada que aquí. Allí la cultura cutre y violenta no ha penetrado en los autóctonos. En España se ha producido un cambio de cultura de la española a la sudaca. Todo ello impulsado por la basura de políticos, el gen sociata y cutre del español que la democracia ha acentuado y sobre todo que la pantxitada habla español. Si hablaran inglés estarían en UK jodiendo su sociedad.
España está sentenciada


----------



## Insurrección (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> 1º. ¿No provocó nada el español? Estaría bien saber lo que dicen. Trae aquí el diálogo del vídeo. Tráelo aquí, payaso. Que sólo con eso quedas en evidencia.



Si es que eres retrasado, quieres decir que se merecía que lo mataran? 

De qué psiquiátrico se escapa la gentuza de mierda como tú?


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Claro y la inmimarronización no influye nada en la sociedad y dinámica de la noche.



A ver: que si el vídeo fuera de un grupo de hispanoamericanos que rodea a un español que estaba paseando por ahí, evidentemente podría rascarse algo. Pero no es eso lo que se ve. Joder, que hasta el payaso de @OYeah dice que se liaría a hostias con 30, y aún querría que la culpa fuera para los demás.

Si has salido de fiesta, que supongo que no, sabrás que gentuza que va pegándose por ahí hay desde antes de la gran ola migratoria.


----------



## Tawanchai (22 Oct 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> ¿Alguien hace un resumen de lo sucedido?



Puñetazo, cae al suelo y Dep


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (22 Oct 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Bueno, homicidio involuntario. Realmente lo grave es el golpe contra el suelo. Matar a alguien así es de 1 golpe entre 1 millon.



Ese suelo tiene pinta de ser DURÍSIMO de cojones


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

Insurrección dijo:


> Si es que eres retrasado, quieres decir que se merecía que lo mataran?
> 
> De qué psiquiátrico se escapa la gentuza de mierda como tú?



No, subnormal, estoy diciendo que no puedes decir que es culpa de la inmigración que ese hombre haya muerto.

Básicamente lo que estáis diciendo los subnormales como tú, y que @OYeah ya ha dejado claro, es que si vais a un lugar donde haya mayoría de inmigrantes, me da igual adonde sea, un barrio, un supermercado, una discoteca... que si vais y os ponéis a insultar a la peña, hasta a golpearla, si alguno os da un puñetazo (ni siquiera una paliza o una agresión con un arma, no, un puñetazo) y os mata, eso será culpa de la inmigración. Menuda panda de payasos subnormales estáis hechos.


----------



## OYeah (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Estás diciendo que porque había muchos hispanoamericanos (que yo no lo sé, el vídeo está oscuro y no lo veo o no me he fijado, lo dices tú), ¿te liarías a tortas con todos? Pues sí que eres un PAYASO. Y desde luego PAYASO el que hubiera atacado a los sudamericanos si alguno te hubiera dado un golpe mortal, más o menos tan payaso como otros lo estáis siendo ahora.




¿Que lo digo yo? ¿Que no lo ves? ¿Que el video está oscuro?

Eres una mierda acojonante que jamás debió haber salido de su estercolero. Pero hay una cosa buena de esta muerte: toda la familia y amigos de ese tipo van a remover a cientos de personas contra vosotros, escoria, que sin los españoles seguiriais comiendoos los corazones de los niños.


----------



## ISTVRGI (22 Oct 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Puñetazo, cae al suelo y Dep



Sí,he visto el vídeo pero me refiero a por qué le pega y qué ha pasado con el que pega el puñetazo


----------



## juanelo (22 Oct 2022)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> El que le ha metido el puñetazo no era el panchi creo



No, el de la hostia es autóctono. Una putada.


----------



## Tawanchai (22 Oct 2022)

Un chaval muerto por una tontería esas es la realidad y la sociedad que hay, la juventud que viene da miedo.

Les aprueban la eso suspendiendo todo, carecen de cultura y respeto, de valores, .... en 30 años vais a flipar


----------



## victor_crowley (22 Oct 2022)

Nada, el agresor pasará seis meses entre rejas y ya, a matar a otro… pelea dicen en la noticia… lo que se ve no es una pelea sino la actuación de una auténtica rata traidora


----------



## patroclus (22 Oct 2022)

La víctima iba colocada, lo que no veo quien le da el puñetazo. 

Es lo que tiene la noche y los locales de bebidas que te sale una pelea por nada y menos.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (22 Oct 2022)

juanelo dijo:


> No, el de la hostia es autóctono. Una putada.



Pues sí. Parece que va borracho y puestísimo, en el vídeo dicen que ya ha pegado a 3 personas
No se merecía morir pero los borrachos matones de los cojones son muy pesados
DEP


----------



## OYeah (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No, subnormal, estoy diciendo que no puedes decir que es culpa de la inmigración que ese hombre haya muerto.
> 
> Básicamente lo que estáis diciendo los subnormales como tú, y que @OYeah ya ha dejado claro, es que si vais a un lugar donde haya mayoría de inmigrantes, me da igual adonde sea, un barrio, un supermercado, una discoteca... que si vais y os ponéis a insultar a la peña, hasta a golpearla, si alguno os da un puñetazo y os mata, eso será culpa de la inmigración. Menuda panda de payasos subnormales estáis hechos.




Por mucho que lo tergiverses e intoxiques lo que se ve en el video está claro, y por supuesto que me veo en una pelea entre ambiente con esa escoria. Todos se ven en peleas en esos ambientes, ¿para qué crees que van al gym, imbécil? Hijo de puta. Te ha quedado claro? Eres solo y nada más que un hijo de puta. 

No os queremos aquí, largo.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Que lo digo yo? ¿Que no lo ves? ¿Que el video está oscuro?
> 
> Eres una mierda acojonante que jamás debió haber salido de su estercolero. Pero hay una cosa buena de esta muerte: toda la familia y amigos de ese tipo van a remover a cientos de personas contra vosotros, escoria, que sin los españoles seguiriais comiendoos los corazones de los niños.



Pero qué subnormal eres. En serio. Vaya panda de payasos.

Creo que no habéis salido de fiesta nunca, y os montáis vuestras películas nancys a partir de cualquier vídeo o suceso que os llegue.


----------



## OYeah (22 Oct 2022)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Pues sí. Parece que va borracho y puestísimo, en el vídeo dicen que ya ha pegado a 3 personas
> No se merecía morir pero los borrachos matones de los cojones son muy pesados
> DEP




¿Pero cómo no te vas a pegar en ese ambiente? ¿Y no veis como se va tranquilamente ya harto?


----------



## Akira. (22 Oct 2022)

Sin duda, y algo que aprendí al salir de fiesta en pubs, es que no hay termino medio, o te topas con un gilipollas que te jode la noche o con gente realmente majísima que te ayuda en todo. A las pruebas esta que aunque el tipo sea un subnormal, le dejan KO y la gente le ayuda estando en el suelo.


----------



## Akira. (22 Oct 2022)

victor_crowley dijo:


> Nada, el agresor pasará seis meses entre rejas y ya, a matar a otro… pelea dicen en la noticia… lo que se ve no es una pelea sino la actuación de una auténtica rata traidora



El tipo estaba colocado y había pegado a unas cuantas personas.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Por mucho que lo tergiverses e intoxiques lo que se ve en el video está claro, y por supuesto que me veo en una pelea entre ambiente con esa escoria. Todos se ven en peleas en esos ambientes, ¿para qué crees que van al gym, imbécil? Hijo de puta. Te ha quedado claro? Eres solo y nada más que un hijo de puta.
> 
> No os queremos aquí, largo.



Eres subnormal. Deja de hacer el ridículo.

Para colmo, ya ha dicho un forero que el que golpea es español, y volviendo a ver el vídeo, así es. O sea, que tenemos un agresor y un muerto, ambos españoles. Y estáis echando mierda sobre la inmigración hispanoamericana. 

PANDA DE PAYASOS IDIOTAS.


----------



## OYeah (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pero qué subnormal eres. En serio. Vaya panda de payasos.
> 
> Creo que no habéis salido de fiesta nunca, y os montáis vuestras películas nancys a partir de cualquier vídeo o suceso que os llegue.




Que fuera de España, desgraciado!!! ¿Lo has entendido? LARGO.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo no te vas a pegar en ese ambiente? ¿Y no veis como se va tranquilamente ya harto?



Joder! Te había interpretado mal. ¿Que estabas defendiendo al que pega el puñetazo y mata al otro?

Estás aún peor de la cabeza de lo que parecías.  Basurita.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Que fuera de España, desgraciado!!! ¿Lo has entendido? LARGO.



Que dejes de hacer el ridículo, no respondiendo a nada de mi mensaje y fingiendo siquiera que sabes de dónde soy mientras desvías patéticamente la atención. Te lo repito, para que te entre:

Pero qué subnormal eres. En serio. Vaya panda de payasos.

Creo que no habéis salido de fiesta nunca, y os montáis vuestras películas nancys a partir de cualquier vídeo o suceso que os llegue.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Si pasaba, pero ahora pasa más a menudo por la inmigración violenta de Sudamérica y la propia degradación de la sociedad ejjpañola que ha traído la democracia.



Sabiendo ahora que el agresor y presunto homicida es español, ¿sigues diciendo esas cosas? ¿Que este suceso tiene que ver con la inmigración hispanoamericana?


----------



## OYeah (22 Oct 2022)

Los españoles muy tontos, pero las armas no necesitan de gym, que no he visto a ningún gitano en uno. No te preocupes que no nos hacen falta las artes marciales, a la hora de la verdad verás lo que pasa.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (22 Oct 2022)

Parece que el que se lo carga es el tío con camisa negra y tiene acento español no? el sudaca (camisa azul) no le llega a pegar
El homicida dice "que me ha pegao!"
Parece que se ha fugado y lo han encontrado, le va a caer un buen puro por homicidio + huir de la escena del crimen
Detenido en Alicante el autor de la pelea que ha terminado con la muerte de un joven en una discoteca (elespanol.com)


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (22 Oct 2022)

Supongo que en el barrio dirán, siempre la liaba, una pena su muerte, no perdemos nada.


----------



## megadeth (22 Oct 2022)

Fuentes solventes de la zona me cuentan que los 2 intervinientes son unos HDLGP. La naturaleza sigue su curso.


----------



## OYeah (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Que dejes de hacer el ridículo, no respondiendo a nada de mi mensaje y fingiendo siquiera que sabes de dónde soy mientras desvías patéticamente la atención. Te lo repito, para que te entre:
> 
> Pero qué subnormal eres. En serio. Vaya panda de payasos.
> 
> Creo que no habéis salido de fiesta nunca, y os montáis vuestras películas nancys a partir de cualquier vídeo o suceso que os llegue.




Que no hemos salido de fiesta nunca...

HIJO DE PUTA, QUE HASTA QUE NO LLEGARON ESTOS MIERDAS DE LETRINOAMERICA NO SE VIO UN ARMA DE FUEGO EN LOS LOCALES DE SALSA EN VALENCIA.

Bueno, es que apenas existía esa mierda de música. Ahora está todo tomado por ellos.

LARGO!


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Parece que el que se lo carga es el tío con camisa negra y tiene acento español no? el sudaca (camisa azul) no le llega a pegar
> El homicida dice "que me ha pegao!"
> Parece que se ha fugado y lo han encontrado, le va a caer un buen puro por homicidio + huir de la escena del crimen
> Detenido en Alicante el autor de la pelea que ha terminado con la muerte de un joven en una discoteca (elespanol.com)



Sí, el ridículo del día de los nancys del foro. Si es que no pueden salir de casa.

Supongo que lo vieron morenito, y como son tan cretinos de haberse autoconvencido de que los españoles son "jarios", dieron por hecho que sería hispanoamericano.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Que no hemos salido de fiesta nunca...
> 
> HIJO DE PUTA, QUE HASTA QUE NO LLEGARON ESTOS MIERDAS DE LETRINOAMERICA NO SE VIO UN ARMA DE FUEGO EN LOS LOCALES DE SALSA EN VALENCIA.



Que no nos cuentes tu vida, triste bufón. Que te ciñas a este caso, que aquí no hay arma de fuego alguna.

Patético idiota...


----------



## element (22 Oct 2022)

El borracho parece un gilipollas pero la agresion es muy cobarde. Aprovecha que esta distraido para darle con toda la mala leche. 

Si es boxeador peor aun, es una vergüenza atacar de esta manera tan rastrera a un borracho que apenas se aguanta de pie.


En EEUU tendria perpetua, y bien merecida.


----------



## Widowmaker (22 Oct 2022)

Un broncas y todo lo que queráis, pero la hostia ha sido a traición y cuando el segurata intentaba llevárselo. 20 años me parecerían poco.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Sabiendo ahora que el agresor y presunto homicida es español, ¿sigues diciendo esas cosas? ¿Que este suceso tiene que ver con la inmigración hispanoamericana?



este agresor también era "español".









El apuñalamiento mortal a un joven en Peal de Becerro, Jaén, termina con familias gitanas abandonando el pueblo


La localidad jienense de Peal de Becerro despertó el pasado domingo 17 de julio con la noticia del homicidio de Álvaro, un joven de 29 años que trabajaba como portero en un local de ocio. Había sido apuñalado con arma blanca. Unas dos mil personas del pueblo -que suma algo más de cinco mil...




www.epe.es






si aquí nadie está diciendo que no haya basura nacional. lo que estamos diciendo, yo al menos, es que los extranjeros han empeorado los lugares públicos. Y eso es un hecho.


----------



## Sinjar (22 Oct 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Correcto. Centro Europa está igual. La diferencia es que la sociedad autóctona está menos pantxitada que aquí. Allí la cultura cutre y violenta no ha penetrado en los autóctonos. En España se ha producido un cambio de cultura de la española a la sudaca. Todo ello impulsado por la basura de políticos, el gen sociata y cutre del español que la democracia ha acentuado y sobre todo que la pantxitada habla español. Si hablaran inglés estarían en UK jodiendo su sociedad.
> España está sentenciada




Que lo ke, bro, manito...reguetón, socialismo.

No nos diferenciamos tanto de sudamerica.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (22 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> este agresor también era "español".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto, una cosa no quita la otra


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> Bufff, qué mal cuerpo se me ha quedado…
> Un saludo y cuidaos…



La verdad es que sí. Joder. He vuelto a ver el vídeo con más sonido e impresiona más.


----------



## OYeah (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Que no nos cuentes tu vida, triste bufón. Que te ciñas a este caso, que aquí no hay arma de fuego alguna.
> 
> Patético idiota...




No decias que yo no había salido de fiesta? Mas que tú, tiraflechas. Largo de España, mejor ahora antes de que os tiremos. Avisados estáis.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

element dijo:


> El borracho parece un gilipollas pero la agresion es muy cobarde. Aprovecha que esta distraido para darle con toda la mala leche.
> 
> Si es boxeador peor aun, es una vergüenza atacar de esta manera tan rastrera a un borracho que apenas se aguanta de pie.
> 
> ...



En España supongo que a los 12 años estará en la calle. Y ojo que igual intenta tirar de eximentes o atenuantes fuertes por ir bebido o drogado.


----------



## llabiegu (22 Oct 2022)

Joder y sin mascarilla, es que van como locos


----------



## Palimpsesto. (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Sabiendo ahora que el agresor y presunto homicida es español, ¿sigues diciendo esas cosas? ¿Que este suceso tiene que ver con la inmigración hispanoamericana?



Te he contestado ya en otros post.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

element dijo:


> El borracho parece un gilipollas pero la agresion es muy cobarde. Aprovecha que esta distraido para darle con toda la mala leche.
> 
> Si es boxeador peor aun, es una vergüenza atacar de esta manera tan rastrera a un borracho que apenas se aguanta de pie.
> 
> ...



Había dicho que en España le caería muy poco, pero ahora que lo pienso, tal vez pueda considerarse que ha habido alevosía, aplicándole la pena de asesinato, y su condena llegue a los 20 años (no sé si puede ser más)...


----------



## OYeah (22 Oct 2022)

Los españoles si quieren pillar hembra deben bajarse a esos lugares violentos y de mierda que ha traido la panchitada. Porque han tomado toda la noche en España.


----------



## °YoMismo° (22 Oct 2022)

Que puta rabia me dan los que pegan por la espalda. Cobardes de mierda!!!
Primero vacilas, poniéndole sobre aviso y luego pegas


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Oct 2022)

por eso, que era gitano no español


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> este agresor también era "español".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vale, pero para decir eso habrá que hacerlo en un hilo donde pueda apreciarse algún nexo de unión, con una noticia que pudiera reforzar eso, ¿no?

Porque si no es como si viene aquí alguien a contar cuántos años cumple su abuela.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> No decias que yo no había salido de fiesta? Mas que tú, tiraflechas. Largo de España, mejor ahora antes de que os tiremos. Avisados estáis.



Joder, más tonto y no naces. Espero que te vistas a menudo de bufón, si no, vaya bufón. Te repito:

Que dejes de hacer el ridículo, no respondiendo a nada de mi mensaje y fingiendo siquiera que sabes de dónde soy mientras desvías patéticamente la atención. Te lo repito, para que te entre:

Pero qué subnormal eres. En serio. Vaya panda de payasos.

Creo que no habéis salido de fiesta nunca, y os montáis vuestras películas nancys a partir de cualquier vídeo o suceso que os llegue.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> por eso, que era gitano no español



Culpar a la inmigración de lo que hagan gitanos, es absurdo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Oct 2022)

Yo recuerdo de pequeño las calles por la noche como lugares seguros. Nunca me ha dado miedo la noche, al contrario, me gustaba salir con mis padres.

¿Ahora está la cosa igual? Quienes defendéis a los extranjeros, responded a mi pregunta.

Yo soy partidario de una política a la japonesa en cuestión de extranjería. Lugares públicos limpios, seguros, controlados. Para que la gente normal pueda hacer uso de ellos. Fuera mahomas de parques, fuera tiendas de sudacas hasta las tantas. Fuera música. Fuera trap, reguetón y ruido. Por la noche silencio.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Culpar a la inmigración de lo que hagan los gitanos, es absurdo.



Son extranjeros también.


----------



## Lovecraf (22 Oct 2022)

Rata traidora hijo de la gran puta. Lo asqueroso es que saldrá a los 6 meses.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Son extranjeros también.



Te dejaste el vodka hace poco, ¿no?


----------



## ISTVRGI (22 Oct 2022)

Un violento a la cárcel y un buscapeleas al cementerio. Todos ganamos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (22 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Me meteré con los hispanoamericanos todo lo que me dé la gana, porque no es sólo los actos criminales que hacen, sino los que provocan trayendo su cultura de jungla nocturna y ruido reggetonero.
> 
> ¿Te ha quedado claro, payaso?



@OYeah tiene razón sobre los latinos


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Yo recuerdo de pequeño las calles por la noche como lugares seguros. Nunca me ha dado miedo la noche, al contrario, me gustaba salir con mis padres.
> 
> ¿Ahora está la cosa igual? Quienes defendéis a los extranjeros, responded a mi pregunta.
> 
> Yo soy partidario de una política a la japonesa en cuestión de extranjería. Lugares públicos limpios, seguros, controlados. Para que la gente normal pueda hacer uso de ellos. Fuera mahomas de parques, fuera tiendas de sudacas hasta las tantas. Fuera música. Fuera trap, reguetón y ruido. Por la noche silencio.



Seguro que no salías a las 5 de la mañana un sábado.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Te dejaste el vodka hace poco, ¿no?



No, es que no comparto el concepto liberal de ciudadanía.


----------



## Lian (22 Oct 2022)

Eso no es una pelea, es pegar a una persona que no puede ni hablar. Con lo que llevaba en el cuerpo mas el puñetazo y golpe en el suelo, no se puede esperar otro desenlace.

Al agresor le puede caer la del pulpo, usar el deporte que sabe (está prohibido) para atacar a alguien en esas condiciones lo pueden considerar como arma.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> @OYeah tiene razón sobre los latinos



@OYeah es un payaso que por cagarla, la ha cagado hasta el extremo de criticar la inmigración pensándose que el asesino era hispanoamericano, cuando era español.


----------



## Lovecraf (22 Oct 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> El tipo estaba colocado y había pegado a unas cuantas personas.



A quien iba a pegar ese pobre hombre si no se sostenía? Otra cosa sería que fuera molestando dado su estado y esa es la excusa que los agresores hijos de puta utilizaban a pesar de que el segurata intentaba que no hubiera movida.
No se sostiene que ese pobre hombre fuera agrediendo a nadie.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> No, es que no comparto el concepto liberal de ciudadanía.



Ni el lenguaje común. Te haces castillos en el aire. Allá tú y tus pajas mentales alejadas de la realidad... vas patinando cosa fina.

Lo tuyo es peor entonces que si te hubieras dejado el vodka. Más ridículo al menos.


----------



## iaGulin (22 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> No decias que yo no había salido de fiesta? Mas que tú, tiraflechas. Largo de España, mejor ahora antes de que os tiremos. Avisados estáis.



Parece claro que la persona a la que le hablas no es latinoamericana. Te estás coronando macho.


----------



## OYeah (22 Oct 2022)

iaGulin dijo:


> Parece claro que la persona a la que le hablas no es latinoamericana. Te estás coronando macho.




Eso lo dices porque te parece. Si no es sudamericana es un subnormal traidor, LARGO!. Que agarre a Echenique de la manita y se vuelva por donde ha venido.


----------



## mmdd (22 Oct 2022)

Homicidio imprudente no lo tengo tan claro.
Darle a un tio, que va puesto/borracho un puñetazo con esas ganas y por sorpresa...
No lo quería matar,seguro,pero estas cosas merecerían un tipo penal diferente a la imprudencia.


----------



## Bimb0 (22 Oct 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> En Antonia 3 han recalcado que el boxeador es de nacionalidad española.
> 
> Igualito que cuando es marrónido, los hijos de la gran puta.



Eso significa extranjero con DNI


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Oct 2022)

Yo, como buen demócrata que venera las mayorías, haré lo que hace la mayoría:

jijijijijijijijijajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Alcazar (22 Oct 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Sin duda, y algo que aprendí al salir de fiesta en pubs, es que no hay termino medio, o te topas con un gilipollas que te jode la noche o con gente realmente majísima que te ayuda en todo. A las pruebas esta que aunque el tipo sea un subnormal, le dejan KO y la gente le ayuda estando en el suelo.



El alcohol y las drogas potencian lo que la gente lleva dentro, si es un hijo de puta como el agresor, le liberará de sus ataduras.


----------



## LangostaPaco (22 Oct 2022)

Hay que ser cobarde y maricon para pegar a otro que no está en condiciones y encima por la espalda, un asesino cobarde hijo de la gran puta, yo lo colgaba en la plaza del pueblo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Oct 2022)

Cada vez se ven mas peleas de muerto o coma grave a la primera hostia.

Es una advertencia para el resto.


----------



## mxmanu (22 Oct 2022)

Pues una pena la verdad, 2 familias destrozadas por una gilipollez. Pero visto lo visto 2 energúmenos menos fuera de circulación, porque vaya 2 macho.


----------



## jvega (22 Oct 2022)

Esa ostia por el sonido lleva potencia, no la da un cualquiera que no esté entrenado


----------



## usuario baneado (22 Oct 2022)

Todos conocemos al borracho que busca juerga. Sólo que en este caso no le dan dos collejas.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (22 Oct 2022)

El peruano primero va de conciliador pero después de que el ebrio le dijera un insulto ininteligible comienza una pataleta estupida que alarga el conflicto
luego que ya se calma un poco la cosa llega la mujera y el otro tipo (español) con el golpe a traición, muy mal, estaba bastante controlado el asunto y el difunto en clarísima minoría
ojala le caigan buenos años por atacar a traición, si hubiera sido en pelea tendría algo de justificación


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (22 Oct 2022)

Es mejor eso que morir de covid.
Le había agredido a 5 personas sin venir a cuento.


----------



## Alcazar (22 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Cada vez se ven mas peleas de muerto o coma grave a la primera hostia.
> 
> Es una advertencia para el resto.



Ahora hay muchisima gente que hace pesas y practica artes marciales chungas que buscan causar el mayor daño posible. En la época de nuestros padres la gente se daba ensaladas de hostias como si nada, ahora te coge un cani que lleva 6 años en boxeo practicando golpes mortales de necesidad y de una hostia mata al que coja desprevenido.


----------



## Alcazar (22 Oct 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Es mejor eso que morir de covid.
> Le había agredido a 5 personas sin venir a cuento.



Quien había agredido, el muerto o el agresor?


----------



## Lord Vader (22 Oct 2022)

_Los hechos han ocurrido sobre la*s* 6:30 horas de la mañana en la puerta de la discoteca *Copity*, ubicada en la zona de la *Playa de San Juan* (Alicante). El detenido, de nacionalidad española, ha propinado un puñetazo a la víctima, que le ha dejado *inconsciente y en parada*. El autor de los hechos se encontraba en _*paradero desconocido

Agentes de la Policía Nacional han detenido a un joven, de 33 años, como presunto autor de la muerte *


----------



## Catalinius (22 Oct 2022)

Prefiero no verlo, la violencia y animaladas varias es lo que traen los rojos y sus leyes....


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (22 Oct 2022)

No nos precipitemos. Ya le han hecho la PCR?


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (22 Oct 2022)

fijaros que la ostia viene justo precedida de intervencion de mujera, a la que el caballero boxeador tenia que hacerse el chulo y dar la ostia para quedar de machote.

Señor juez, meta un buen puro a ese HdP


----------



## Medaigualtodo (22 Oct 2022)

Toda la vida en esta cloaca y aún no sabéis quién es el panchonegro comunista @ueee3 (y otras doscientas cuentas más que tiene el simio pedófilo parásito) más conocido como "niggerthum"? JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO - - El chimpancel panchonegro castrista @ueee3 desea una "mortandad masiva" de blancos españoles. Pero, ¿para qué? +caps


----------



## jkaza (22 Oct 2022)

Cada vez que se mete una chorba, Pazuzu se lleva un alma.


----------



## pandiella (22 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Quien había agredido, el muerto o el agresor?



el muerto


----------



## parbrajo (22 Oct 2022)

El muerto es un borrachuzo broncas que tiene mal beber y se pega con todo dios, y el que le remata es un chulopiscinas que por hacerse el valiente delante las churris pega la ostia no creo con la intencion de matar pero se ve que es un puto cobarde porque pega la ostia y se pira no sea que se levante y me pegue a mi.


----------



## Tzadik (22 Oct 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Bueno, homicidio involuntario. Realmente lo grave es el golpe contra el suelo. Matar a alguien así es de 1 golpe entre 1 millon.




Normalmente los que mueren van borrachos, al recibir la hostia caen aún más a plomo de lo que haría una persona sobria, inhiben receptores musculares automáticos que tenemos de seguridad.

Borracho + hostia a traición que no ves venir es brutalisimo, si la ha pamado ni se ha enterado, ha sido fulminante y sin dar tiempo ni a verlo


----------



## estroboscopico (22 Oct 2022)

Nunca peleéis con un borracho, ganaréis seguro la pelea, pero los borrachos cuando caen al suelo no tienen capacidad para parar el impacto de su cráneo contra el suelo y eso supone un alto riesgo de daños cerebrales o muerte y eso supone sea quien sea el que provocó la pelea, que te vas a comer años en prisión (muchos) si muere o queda muñeco y dejar a alguien muñeco la broma es de 600.000€ (por gran invalidez es lo que se paga) y como eso es responsabilidad civil, pagarás con tus vienes presentes y futuros y si no puedes pagar, eso supone más años de prisión (muchos)

Yo en mis años mozos aprendí que a partir de las 12AM a 1AM solo queda gentuza, bronqueros, herniados, putones, locos, borrachos y enfarlopados por la calle, así que mejor empezar a salir a partir de las 9PM, cenar algo, beber algo, jiji y jojó y como dije, a partir de las 12 a las 1 de la madrugada a casita, ya que tienes un alto riesgo de encontrarte con algún tipo de los anteriormente mencionados.


----------



## llabiegu (22 Oct 2022)

La naturaleza hace su seleccion...


----------



## B. Golani (22 Oct 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Nunca peleéis con un borracho, ganaréis seguro la pelea, pero los borrachos cuando caen al suelo no tiene capacidad para parar el impacto de su cráneo contra el suelo y eso supone un alto riesgo de daños cerebrales o muerte y eso supone sea quien sea el que provocó la pelea, que te vas a comer años en prisión (muchos) si muere o queda muñeco y dejar a alguien muñeco la broma es de 600.000€ (por gran invalidez es lo que se paga) y como eso es responsabilidad civil, pagarás con tus vienes presentes y futuros y si no puedes pagar, eso supone más años de prisión (muchos)



Xagerao.


----------



## Espartano27 (22 Oct 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> España es un vertedero. Pero el resto de países europeos están igual.
> 
> Occidente no es seguro, tanta inmigración masiva y globalismo ha traído esto, la homogeneización y marroneización de prácticamente todo el mundo. La vida cada vez tiene menos valor, like Africa o Sudamerica.
> 
> Ya sabéis lo que tocará en pocos lustros. Ir armados por la calle. Glock 26 manda.



Smith & Wesson con munición del 500 manda
Pertenecer a una milicia manda
Ser un Outlaw manda


----------



## Orooo (22 Oct 2022)

Pero no dicen que ese le ha pegado a tres personas?
Lo mismo se lo ha ganado.


----------



## ecoñomixta (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues según dicen, el rubio, de aspecto español, se había pegado ya con tres personas esa noche... así que querer echarle la culpa a los hispanoamericanos por una reyerta de la noche, en la que para colmo el implicado parece que estaba metiéndose en problemas...
> 
> Estáis intentando extrapolar de un hecho aislado de la noche, a dinámicas de la sociedad en general. Y no. Y el hecho es trágico y ojalá se vigilase más la fiesta por la noche, pero nada que ver con la inmigración, ojalá desde siempre.



Yo esperaba ver una injusticia y he visto karma. 
Whats the problem?


----------



## Dmtry (22 Oct 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> ha sido a sangre fria, le va a caer un buen puro.



Ese tipo de agresiones merecen la horca, sin que se lo espere y a traición. Da igual lo que el otro haya hecho antes.


----------



## Espartano27 (22 Oct 2022)

Acojonante cómo están todos los gimnasio de Panchimoronegros mazandose para ahostiar blanquitos y follar a nuestras hembras, se tiran 2 horas mínimo mazandose y alguno hasta de mañana y tarde, tb muchos trabajan de portero los findes y camareros, la mayoría se está rascando los huevos cobrando paguitas. Viven mejor que la mayoría de blanquitos y luego los findes van a saco por las chortinas.


----------



## Tzadik (22 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Cada vez se ven mas peleas de muerto o coma grave a la primera hostia.
> 
> Es una advertencia para el resto.





La gente cada vez sabe pegar mejor, todo dios y mas si son conflictivos ha hecho algo de boxeo, muay thai o mma... 

Antes la gente sabía pegar de lo que veían en las películas y las peleas eran diferentes , más aguerridos, mas ineficaces.. hoy son de un golpe y a dormir...

Hoy mas que nunca, si eres mayor de 45-50 años no te metas en peleas con chavales de 20


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

Un puñetazo a traición y el chaval no se lo esperaba, en esas situaciones el instinto te hace estar alerta. En una discusión, mantener una distancia de seguridad para que eso no pase.
Tendremos que ir aprendiendo wing chun


----------



## Genomito (22 Oct 2022)

Pues entre las sombras se oye acento marroquí


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (22 Oct 2022)

Medaigualtodo dijo:


> Toda la vida en esta cloaca y aún no sabéis quién es el panchonegro comunista @ueee3 (y otras doscientas cuentas más que tiene el simio pedófilo parásito) más conocido como "niggerthum"? JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO - - El chimpancel panchonegro castrista @ueee3 desea una "mortandad masiva" de blancos españoles. Pero, ¿para qué? +caps



Hostia, defendiendo la okupación el escombro humano
Al ignore, gracias por el aviso


----------



## element (22 Oct 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Un puñetazo a traición y el chaval no se lo esperaba, en esas situaciones el instinto te hace estar alerta. En una discusión, mantener una distancia de seguridad para que eso no pase.
> Tendremos que ir aprendiendo wing chun



No hay ningun instinto en emborracharse hasta andar tambaleandose y buscar pelea. 

El muerto muchas luces no tenia. 


El agresor otro burro y ademas un cobarde.


----------



## el tio orquestas (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Eres subnormal. Deja de hacer el ridículo.
> 
> Para colmo, ya ha dicho un forero que el que golpea es español, y volviendo a ver el vídeo, así es. O sea, que tenemos un agresor y un muerto, ambos españoles. Y estáis echando mierda sobre la inmigración hispanoamericana.
> 
> PANDA DE PAYASOS IDIOTAS.



¿Te molesta, imbécil?


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

element dijo:


> No hay ningun instinto en emborracharse hasta andar tambaleandose y buscar pelea.
> 
> El muerto muchas luces no tenia.
> 
> ...



No se puede justificar, el chaval era un inocente, de saber defenderse habría mantenido una distancia de seguridad. El puñetazo ese, sobra y espero que caiga todo el peso de la ley sobre el.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> España es ya un vertedero.



Joder. Que mal cuerpo. Cuanta mala gente hay por la noche. Qué asco!


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Había dicho que en España le caería muy poco, pero ahora que lo pienso, tal vez pueda considerarse que ha habido alevosía, aplicándole la pena de asesinato, y su condena llegue a los 20 años (no sé si puede ser más)...




Si el tio es boxeador ... va a la carcel encima con video que lo demuestra.

No hay defensa propia que valga , ni que se estaba dendiendo.

Que manera de matar a una persona y de joderse la vida , en la puta carcel .


----------



## SEVEN (22 Oct 2022)

Alcohol, drogas, violencia, cobardía, traición,... ningún honor, dignidad, humanidad, ni nada bueno. Espero que no quede impune el autor. 

La noche puede ser atractiva, pero en ausencia de todo lo anterior.


----------



## OYeah (22 Oct 2022)

element dijo:


> No hay ningun instinto en emborracharse hasta andar tambaleandose y buscar pelea.
> 
> El muerto muchas luces no tenia.
> 
> ...




La pelea en esos sitios te busca a tí. No parece que hayáis estado mucho por locales latinos de salseo o reggetoneo.

Dos se pelean si uno quiere.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (22 Oct 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Rata traidora hijo de la gran puta. Lo asqueroso es que saldrá a los 6 meses.



que va .. encima se ha dado a la fuga el muy subnormal .


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (22 Oct 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Todo esto irá a peor en unos años.
> No hay quien lo pare.
> Con la nueva ley que regala nacionalidad a los tataranietos d españoles en pantxilandia que Díos nos coja confesados.



¿El agresor era un tataranieto de ejpañoles?


----------



## ANS² (22 Oct 2022)

tampoco es que se haya perdido una eminencia


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

El subnormal del puñetazo se ha buscado la ruina, pegarle a un tonto indefenso no te hace más hombre. Ahora que apechugue.


----------



## OYeah (22 Oct 2022)

Y a los que dicen que le van a caer muuuchos añoa de cárcel: parece mentira que sigamos así. Sin conocer las leyes. 

Habia un rumano en un hilo por aquí por el foro que casi mata a un español dueño de un restaurante. Nada más se ha sabido del caso. Simplemente, algo de pasta, un acuerdo, y no se presentan cargos.


----------



## Turbocalbo (22 Oct 2022)

hay mas sociopatas y psicópatas a nuestro alrededor de lo que creemos, cuidense en la jungla.


----------



## Hasta los webs (22 Oct 2022)

Ya que no hay pena de muerte en España por desgracia, espero que ese saco de mierda letrinoamericano, vaya a la cárcel y le dejen el culo como la boca del metro..


----------



## Dmtry (22 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> La pelea en esos sitios te busca a tí. No parece que hayáis estado mucho por locales latinos de salseo o reggetoneo.
> 
> Dos se pelean si uno quiere.



Cierto, nunca me ha gustado juntarme con chusma


----------



## Stelio Kontos (22 Oct 2022)

Mira que yo soy de los que aprovecha toda oportunidad para cagarse en los tiraflechas. Pero en este caso, hay que admitir que se ve a kilómetros que nos han quitado de en medio a un cani tiranucable, mis dieses.


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> hay mas sociopatas y psicópatas a nuestro alrededor de lo que creemos, cuidense en la jungla.



Ese puñetazo como ko es una persona entrenada en combate, muchas luces no tiene además de cobarde.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (22 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Quien había agredido, el muerto o el agresor?



El muerto, se oye en el vídeo que le recriminan que ha agredido ya a 5 personas, que se controle.


----------



## Euron G. (22 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Hay un proceso de degradación social acojonante. Y los acelerantes son la gente de la calle, moros, machupichus, taitanos, zorras y lumpen nacional.



Y los comburentes son los de arriba, importante para una combustión también


----------



## OYeah (22 Oct 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Mira que yo soy de los que aprovecha toda oportunidad para cagarse en los tiraflechas. Pero en este caso, hay que admitir que se ve a kilómetros que nos han quitado de en medio a un cani tiranucable, mis dieses.




Eres un gilipollas. 

No es un cani y aunque lo fuera es TU cani. 


Traidores de mierda, asi está el pais... No hay nada que hacer ya.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (22 Oct 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ese puñetazo como ko es una persona entrenada en combate, muchas luces no tiene además de cobarde.



Lo de largarse por patas huyendo de la policía es de maricón hijo de puta. Si le metes el puñetazo al menos responsabilízate de las consecuencias de tus actos


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Eres un gilipollas.
> 
> No es un cani y aunque lo fuera es TU cani.
> 
> ...



Que el asesino no era sudamericano, payaso.

Así que unos son "tus canis"...


----------



## OYeah (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Que el asesino no era sudamericano, payaso.
> 
> Así que unos son "tus canis"...




Pues claro, imbécil. Pues claro, payaso, defensor de escoria panchitera.

Yo en esos lugares solo veo cultura sudaca y negrata, y tana. Todos con una antorcha fuego y al mar.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (22 Oct 2022)

Le pega un puñetazo a traición revéntandole el cráneo contra el suelo y foreros defendiendo esta mierda. 

El valiente del puñetazo se debe de comer 12 años a la sombra para que piense lo que ha hecho. 

Si es extranjero, fuera papeles y acuerdo de extradición para que vaya a una cárcel de su país de origen. Prohibición perpetúa de entrar a la Unión Europea.


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Lo de largarse por patas huyendo de la policía es de maricón hijo de puta. Si le metes el puñetazo al menos responsabilízate de las consecuencias de tus actos



Lo gracioso es que están la seguridad allí, a esos habría que meterlos en la cárcel también. Por eso la seguridad son basura, si hicieran su trabajo no pasarían estas cosas.


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ese puñetazo como ko es una persona entrenada en combate, muchas luces no tiene además de cobarde.



Con la ley en la mano los seguratas no deberían irse de rositas, esa muerte es culpa de ellos.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (22 Oct 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que están la seguridad allí, a esos habría que meterlos en la cárcel también. Por eso la seguridad son basura, si hicieran su trabajo no pasarían estas cosas.



También hay que pensar que están bastante limitados regulatoriamente en cuanto a lo que pueden o no hacer. Desde luego hay que hacer una reforma para tener mayor seguridad en las calles. Subir penas y dar garantías de protección de la propiedad privada


----------



## Stelio Kontos (22 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Eres un gilipollas.
> 
> No es un cani y aunque lo fuera es TU cani.
> 
> ...



Por esa regla de 3, tendría que tirar por un precipicio a un patriota con cojones como Ndongo, antes que a cualquier excremento de persona como el rojerío que agrede al anciano en el vídeo.



La escoria es escoria y debe ser ahorcada aunque sea autóctona, por subnormales como tú tenemos a la PSOE en el poder.


----------



## wwknude (22 Oct 2022)

Siempre a traición


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Pues claro, imbécil. Pues claro, payaso, defensor de escoria panchitera.
> 
> Yo en esos lugares solo veo cultura sudaca y negrata, y tana. Todos con una antorcha fuego y al mar.



Tus canis te darían un puñetazo antes que un sudamericano al azar, subnormal.

Y deja ya de hablar de inmigrantes cuando no podías haber hecho más el ridículo en este hilo. Que el asesino no era hispanoamericano. BUFÓN.  

Es que da hasta vergüenza hablar contigo, no es que seas tonto y aburras, es que cualquiera que me vea puede pensar que estoy haciendo caso a un espécimen como tú.


----------



## Chortina Premium (22 Oct 2022)

Al yonki le han dado a traición, eso es casi peor que te meta un meco Tyson viéndolo venir


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> También hay que pensar que están bastante limitados regulatoriamente en cuanto a lo que pueden o no hacer. Desde luego hay que hacer una reforma para tener mayor seguridad en las calles. Subir penas y dar garantías de protección de la propiedad privada



Esa muerte es culpa de ellos por no controlar la situación, el video da fe. Ellos cobran para defender la vida de las personas. Es su trabajo.


----------



## noseyo (22 Oct 2022)

Tranquilos destituyen a otro policía que salga diciendo la tasa de homicidio producidos por inmigrantes y inmigrantes nacionalizados


----------



## Nuucelar (22 Oct 2022)

Paso de ver eso, se me pone el cuerpo malo, ver esas cosas me afectan y mas a la hora de dormir.


----------



## HurreKin (22 Oct 2022)

Genial esto en un foro de economía si señor


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (22 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Y a los que dicen que le van a caer muuuchos añoa de cárcel: parece mentira que sigamos así. Sin conocer las leyes.
> 
> Habia un rumano en un hilo por aquí por el foro que casi mata a un español dueño de un restaurante. Nada más se ha sabido del caso. Simplemente, algo de pasta, un acuerdo, y no se presentan cargos.



Pero aqui hay un muerto y la justicia actua de oficio ... es Penal. ( es lo jodio).

Puede haber lesiones , si pero no ir por lo penal . 

Este no se libra. 

Y su chortina a follarse a otro , el a la carcel 

*PD no es homicidio imprudente es homicidio doloso . 10 a 15 años 

Un homicidio imprudente seria un atropello mortal y las penas son de 1 a 4 por eso si tienes suerte no vas a carcel (por que no hay intencionalidad , demuestra tu ,despues del video que el notas no tiene intencionalidad de hacer daño ... ) . 

El subnormal este esta sentenciado 10 a 15 .. se come 6 añitos fijo el gilipollas *

tiene 24 pues saldra con 30 mas o menos . y demomento su año y medio hasta el jucio no se lo libra ni el tato , Violento y intentando huir de escena JAJAJAJAJ ningun juez le va a dejar en libertad provisional .


----------



## OYeah (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tus canis te darían un puñetazo antes que un sudamericano al azar, subnormal.
> 
> Y deja ya de hablar de inmigrantes cuando no podías haber hecho más el ridículo en este hilo. Que el asesino no era hispanoamericano. BUFÓN.
> 
> Es que da hasta vergüenza hablar contigo, no es que seas tonto y aburras, es que cualquiera que me vea puede pensar que estoy haciendo caso a un espécimen como tú.




Tu no has conocido a un cani en tu puta vida. Mamarracho. 

Lárgate de vuelta con tu puto padre a donde te cagó tu madre. Sudacas en España NO, punto. Y tanos tampoco, hasta los huevos ya de ellos.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Por esa regla de 3 tendría que tirar por un precipicio a un patriota con cojones como Ndongo, antes que a cualquier excremento de persona como el rojerío que agrede al anciano en el vídeo.
> 
> 
> 
> La escoria es escoria y debe ser ahorcada aunque sea autóctona, por subnormales como tú tenemos a la PSOE en el poder.



Si "su cani" sin venir a cuento le mete un puñetazo que le salta un diente, supongo que como el tonto que es sonreirá y dirá "pero es mi cani, mejor él que cualquier sudamericano pacífico y buen tipo que haya por aquí". En realidad no se lo ha planteado pero sería gracioso verlo en esa disyuntiva. Que un español rubio y colocado le pegue un buen puñetazo. Creo que si no es una ameba tardaría cero coma en desdecirse y darse cuenta de lo payaso que es.


----------



## Turbocalbo (22 Oct 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ese puñetazo como ko es una persona entrenada en combate, muchas luces no tiene además de cobarde.



el puñetazo no se ve, se escucha, la intención cobarde si, eso no hay duda, pero no puedo saber por un sonido si esta versado en comb. cuerpo a cuerpo, 
pero la conducta aparte de cobarde, si me parece algo sociopata, 
la gente actua cada vez con menos luces, por eso decía q hay mas patologías mentales alrededor de lo que parece.


----------



## SolyCalma (22 Oct 2022)

El subnormal que ha muerto es basura que iba pegandole a la gente sin venir a cuento por estar flipao ( o eso decian sus amigos que lo conocían de toda la vida).

Y de un segundo a otro pum leche y muerto, vaya mierda de vida, de muerte estúpida. Pena? Ninguna,si acaso de los padres, mas de veinte años dedicados e invertidos en una persona para que sea un capullo que va pegandole a la gente borracho creyendose un matón y que lo matan de una hostia en la puta puerta de una discoteca borracho a las 6 de la mañana en 2022 cuando en la mayoría de discotecas solo hay mierda.

España esta llena de basura que debe morir y cuanto antes lo hagan todos quizá antes cambia el pais a mejor.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (22 Oct 2022)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Lo de largarse por patas huyendo de la policía es de maricón hijo de puta. Si le metes el puñetazo al menos responsabilízate de las consecuencias de tus actos



Eso le va a costar la carcel hasta el juicio ... sera en 1 año o asi .


----------



## jkaza (22 Oct 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Por esa regla de 3 tendría que tirar por un precipicio a un patriota con cojones como Ndongo, antes que a cualquier excremento de persona como el rojerío que agrede al anciano en el vídeo.
> 
> 
> 
> La escoria es escoria y debe ser ahorcada aunque sea autóctona, por subnormales como tú tenemos a la PSOE en el poder.



Vamos a ver que no te enteras, el cani autóctono es producto nacional, es un error del sistema español que deberá cambiar para que canis como ese no sean los cuidadanos medios españoles. Y si alguien tiene que ajusticiar al cani borracho, es la justicia española, no otro cani, ni mucho menos un inmigrante que debería trabajar, callar y cumplir las normas sociales.

Vosotros habéis perdido todo tipo de moral. España está absolutamente perdida.


----------



## nraheston (22 Oct 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Todo esto irá a peor en unos años.
> No hay quien lo pare.
> Con la nueva ley que regala nacionalidad a los tataranietos d españoles en pantxilandia que Díos nos coja confesados.



Son preferibles a los árabes musulmanes


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Tu no has conocido a un cani en tu puta vida. Mamarracho.
> 
> Lárgate de vuelta con tu puto padre a donde te cagó tu madre. Sudacas en España NO, punto. Y tanos tampoco, hasta los huevos ya de ellos.



He conocido probablemente más que tú por la sencilla razón de que tú ni sales a la calle. El del vídeo ni será cani, es absurdo que lo califiques así y pierdas el tiempo ahora hablando sobre la palabra cani, una bufonada más de tu nivel. Sí he conocido tipos por la calle, españoles, pegando sin motivo.

Tus canis te darían un puñetazo antes que un sudamericano al azar, subnormal.

Y deja ya de hablar de inmigrantes cuando no podías haber hecho más el ridículo en este hilo. Que el asesino no era hispanoamericano. BUFÓN. 

Es que da hasta vergüenza hablar contigo, no es que seas tonto y aburras, es que cualquiera que me vea puede pensar que estoy haciendo caso a un espécimen como tú.


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Pero aqui hay un muerto y la justicia actua de oficio ... es Penal. ( es lo jodio).
> 
> Puede haber lesiones , si pero no ir por lo penal .
> 
> ...



Le ha salido caro el puñetazo, pero le ha quitado la vida a una persona.


----------



## NCB (22 Oct 2022)

Un subnormal menos. La pena es que lo cambiamos por un panchimoronegro


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Vamos a ver que no te enteras, el cani autóctono es producto nacional, es un error del sistema español que deberá cambiar para que canis como ese no sean los cuidadanos medios españoles. Y si alguien tiene que ajusticiar al cani borracho, es la justicia española, no otro cani, ni mucho menos un inmigrante que debería trabajar, callar y cumplir las normas sociales.
> 
> Vosotros habéis perdido todo tipo de moral. España está absolutamente perdida.



Otro idiota que se ha creído que el presunto homicida es extranjero.  Atontaos! Que es español! Dais mucha risa, payasos.


----------



## BigJoe (22 Oct 2022)

Estoy se soluciona destituyendo a algun jefe de policia que se atreva a dar datos reales sobre inmigración y criminalidad.


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> He conocido probablemente más que tú por la sencilla razón de que tú ni sales a la calle. El del vídeo ni será cani, es absurdo que lo califiques así y pierdas el tiempo ahora hablando sobre la palabra cani, una bufonada más de tu nivel. Sí he conocido tipos por la calle, españoles, pegando sin motivo.
> 
> Tus canis te darían un puñetazo antes que un sudamericano al azar, subnormal.
> 
> ...



Es un borracho y punto, dos guantas hubieran sido más efectivas.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Pero aqui hay un muerto y la justicia actua de oficio ... es Penal. ( es lo jodio).
> 
> Puede haber lesiones , si pero no ir por lo penal .
> 
> ...



Y como aprecien alevosía, puede ser el doble de lo que has dicho.


----------



## jkaza (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Otro idiota que se ha creído que el presunto homicida es extranjero.  Atontaos! Que es español! Dais mucha risa, payasos.



Pero imbécil, que eso no es un agravante. A mí qué más me da de dónde sea el asesino? Por tu sentido de la justicia, podría acusarte de que no me gusta tu cara y de que pagases más impuestos por feo y desagradable que resulta verte por la calle.


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Otro idiota que se ha creído que el presunto homicida es extranjero.  Atontaos! Que es español! Dais mucha risa, payasos.



Ese ya no es español, ahora es un cobarde para siempre.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Estoy se soluciona destituyendo a algun jefe de policia que se atreva a dar datos reales sobre inmigración y criminalidad.



¿Tú también? Va a ser que la mascarilla de tu avatar no es por hacer un chiste, y eres o fuiste un bozalerdo.


----------



## Dmtry (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Que el asesino no era sudamericano, payaso.
> 
> Así que unos son "tus canis"...



Que ya nos hemos enterado, tarado hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (22 Oct 2022)

Lo siento por los que empiezan o llevan poco saliendo de juerga, no sabéis lo que es pegarse una buena fiesta ni lo sabréis. Y lo agusto que se está a día de hoy sin salir por la noche también! Vermuteo y tardeo manda


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (22 Oct 2022)

Se habia vacunado?


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Pero imbécil, que eso no es un agravante. A mí qué más me da de dónde sea el asesino? Por tu sentido de la justicia, podría acusarte de que no me gusta tu cara y de que pagases más impuestos por feo y desagradable que resulta verte por la calle.



Pero qué mierdas hablas de agravantes, ahí no he entrado. Y cuánto subnormal. Te respondí porque dijiste: "ni mucho menos un inmigrante que debería trabajar, callar y cumplir las normas sociales.
"

Dando a entender que pensabas que el agresor era inmigrante, idiota.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (22 Oct 2022)

Todos sufriendo por un abuson idiota que como bien dice en el video habia pegado a 3 personas sin motivo alguno. 
La noche no deja nada bueno.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Que ya nos hemos enterado, tarado hijo de la gran puta



¿Qué, te has sentido humilladito y avergonzado y por eso insultas? Tarados e hijos de puta sois vosotros, pandilla basura.  Además de un rato tontos. Y si os habéis enterado ha sido gracias a que lo he repetido mil veces, que ojo aún va apareciendo gente que parece no quedarle claro. Sois lentitos y hacéis el ridículo el triple de lo que deberíais ya de por sí.


----------



## Terminus (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> 1º. ¿No provocó nada el español? Estaría bien saber lo que dicen. Trae aquí el diálogo del vídeo. Tráelo aquí, payaso. Que sólo con eso quedas en evidencia.
> 2º. No tiene nada que ver con la inmigración porque sucesos así, por la noche, de peleas, por desgracia suceden desde hace muchos años. Y ahora que en las zonas de fiesta además de españoles hay hispanoamericanos, es lógico que también salgan en casos de estos.
> 
> ¿El caso aquel del portero que mató de un puñetazo a un chico... qué, también le echas la culpa a los hispanoamericanos? Creo que era ucraniano. Gran problema tiene España con los ucranianos, ¿no? Subnormal.



Qué te calles, gilipollas.


----------



## TutanKabron (22 Oct 2022)

HOLAQUETAL dijo:


> Se habia vacunado?



si por supuesto y la repentinitis le ha matado en forma de chuloputas y su puño.


----------



## superloki (22 Oct 2022)

No se lo que haría el fiambre porque iba muy puesto y parece que la había armado antes. Sin embargo, el hijo de puta de la camiseta negra que le pega a traición ya le vale. Si quería pegarse con él chaval al menos que hubiera ido de cara como un hombre. Tuvo que esperar a que el borracho estuviera despistado para meterle una hostia con todas sus fuerzas. Ojalá lo pague muy caro durante el resto de su vida... los cobardes como ese se merecen lo peor...


----------



## drogasentuano (22 Oct 2022)

Héroe caído en combate.

Esa noche ya había "pegado a 3".

Por suerte, ya no habrá un nuevo día para el.


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Todos sufriendo por un abuson idiota que como bien dice en el video habia pegado a 3 personas sin motivo alguno.
> La noche no deja nada bueno.



Una noche en el calabozo no hubiera sido mejor? Para algo pago impuestos.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Qué te calles, gilipollas.



Ni esa puta, breve y ridícula frase has sido capaz de escribir sin fallos ortográficos. Tú no llegas ni a bufón.


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Oct 2022)

Muy duro, muy duro, que en paz descanse y que dios nos proteja y nos cuide os mando mucho amor, mucho cariño, que dios os proteja de pazuzu siempre sediento de sangre. Os quiero


----------



## tovarovsky (22 Oct 2022)

El borracho violento vestido con pijama de camuflaje paco... A la incineradora!!


----------



## Dmtry (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Qué, te has sentido humilladito y avergonzado y por eso insultas? Tarados e hijos de puta sois vosotros, pandilla basura.  Además de un rato tontos. Y si os habéis enterado ha sido gracias a que lo he repetido mil veces, que ojo aún va apareciendo gente que parece no quedarle claro. Sois lentitos y hacéis el ridículo el triple de lo que deberíais ya de por sí.



Yo me he enterado desde el principio cuando lo he escuchado decir vámonos, va a resultar que va a venir un mono de mierda a explicarme a mi nada. Al ignore hijo de puta.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ni el lenguaje común. Te haces castillos en el aire. Allá tú y tus pajas mentales alejadas de la realidad... vas patinando cosa fina.
> 
> Lo tuyo es peor entonces que si te hubieras dejado el vodka. Más ridículo al menos.



tu opinión sobre mí es intrascendente.


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Oct 2022)

Ya tenía la muerte en el rostro como Jesús candel, pazuzu ya se había llevado su alma, solo quedanai su cuerpo, su rostro, sus ojos, su boca ensangrentada, ya había perdido su alma. Que dios nos proteja, que descanse en paz. Lo siento mucho


----------



## Terminus (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ni esa puta, breve y ridícula frase has sido capaz de escribir sin fallos ortográficos. Tú no llegas ni a bufón.



Rojazo que se va por las ramas. Cunetazo.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (22 Oct 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Una noche en el calabozo no hubiera sido mejor? Para algo pago impuestos.



no seamos hipocritas. Si el caido hubiera sido un panchito, todo el mundo se alegraria por su muerte dado que se trataba de panchito y ademas perfil conflictivo. Esta vez le ha tocado a un españordo. Si se hubiera estado quietecito sin hacer mucho ruido hubiera llegado a casa un poco pedo a dormir la mona y al dia siguiente hubiera sido una mera anecdota. Que sirva de precedente y repito que la noche no trae nada bueno


----------



## jkaza (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pero qué mierdas hablas de agravantes, ahí no he entrado. Y cuánto subnormal. Te respondí porque dijiste: "ni mucho menos un inmigrante que debería trabajar, callar y cumplir las normas sociales.
> "
> 
> Dando a entender que pensabas que el agresor era inmigrante, idiota.



Van a tener que pedir IQ para florear por aquí, porque para dar a entender una idea básica, hay que explicarla en 3 párrafos.

Lo que digo es que un español no tiene que ir montando follón en España, y un inmigrante menos todavía, que deberían estar más suavitos que los propios españoles, porque viven en un país que les ha acogido. Y si el español es un borracho o un yonki, habría que ver en qué está fallando el sistema y tomar medidas para que ese tipo de gentuza no vaya buscando peleas por locales de fiesta.


----------



## adal86 (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> 1º. ¿No provocó nada el español? Estaría bien saber lo que dicen. Trae aquí el diálogo del vídeo. Tráelo aquí, payaso. Que sólo con eso quedas en evidencia.
> 2º. No tiene nada que ver con la inmigración porque sucesos así, por la noche, de peleas, por desgracia suceden desde hace muchos años. Y ahora que en las zonas de fiesta además de españoles hay hispanoamericanos, es lógico que también salgan en casos de estos.
> 
> ¿El caso aquel del portero que mató de un puñetazo a un chico... qué, también le echas la culpa a los hispanoamericanos? Creo que era ucraniano. Gran problema tiene España con los ucranianos, ¿no? Subnormal.



El punto dos no te lo compro. Toda la vida de Dios ha habido peleas, robos y problemas, sí, pero en la última década se han disparado los casos. Y no lo digo yo, lo dicen policías, por ejemplo, como el que salió el otro día en Youtube y lo fulminaron.

El que no quiera ver la relación inmigracion-problemas que se lo haga ver.

Y lo de el chico de este post... pues sí que parece que la estaba liando y que se me merecía mínimo un toque. Vinieron, se lo dieron, y tuvo la mala suerte que cayó mal en suelo duro, y adiós; al hoyo y a otra cosa.


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> El borracho violento vestido con pijama de camuflaje paco... A la incineradora!!



Eres basura. Se merecía una hostia si, ese puñetazo es desproporcionado también. Justificar estos comportamientos en personas es de gilipollas, aquí todos nos hemos emborrachado y liado buenas.


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Oct 2022)

Os quiero mucho, no permitais que el mal y el vicio se lleve vuestra alma y vuestro brillo, que en vuestro rostro vibre siempre la nobleza y la salud, ha Sido muy duro ver la muerte, el que no lo sienta que se cuide porque pazuzu ya le rasca las espaldas y, ya le ronda. Seres sensibles del mundo, cuidaros muchos, sembremos amor y cuidemos nuestro interior. Gracias al foro gracias amigos


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> El punto dos no te lo compro. Toda la vida de Dios ha habido peleas, robos y problemas, sí, pero en la última década se han disparado los casos. Y no lo digo yo, lo dicen policías, por ejemplo, como el que salió el otro día en Youtube y lo fulminaron.
> 
> El que no quiera ver la relación inmigracion-problemas que se lo haga ver.
> 
> Y lo de el chico de este post... pues sí que parece que la estaba liando y que se me merecía mínimo un toque. Vinieron, se lo dieron, y tuvo la mala suerte que cayó mal en suelo duro, y adiós; al hoyo y a otra cosa.



Eso no es un toque, ya se lo habían llevado del local, es see un cafre. Pero quiero pensar que dios siempre está ahí para cuidarnos si sabemos escuchar, el sabe dónde nos tiene que situar, sabe que darle a cada ser para protegerle. El señor es grande , el señor está en todos nosotros solo tenéis que abrir los ojos


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> no seamos hipocritas. Si el caido hubiera sido un panchito, todo el mundo se alegraria por su muerte dado que se trataba de panchito y ademas perfil conflictivo. Esta vez le ha tocado a un españordo. Si se hubiera estado quietecito sin hacer mucho ruido hubiera llegado a casa un poco pedo a dormir la mona y al dia siguiente hubiera sido una mera anecdota. Que sirva de precedente y repito que la noche no trae nada bueno



Yo no sé lo que es, pero me pongo en su lugar. Pegarle a alguien así que no se defiende es de cobardes.


----------



## Chino Negro (22 Oct 2022)

Le ha tenido que dar con algo metálico para dejarlo KO un puño americano o algo así


----------



## Vctrlnz (22 Oct 2022)

HOLAQUETAL dijo:


> Se habia vacunado?



Al ignore hijo de puta


----------



## |||||||| (22 Oct 2022)

Muerte por ictus inducido.

Que siga la fiesta.


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Oct 2022)

También he visto un vídeo de Jesús candel moribundo teniendo un orgasmo porque había dormido 7 horas, yo ya sabía que tenía la muerte en su rostro desde que lo ví de esa manera, incluso lo comenté, este hombre se está muriendo....he de reconocer que me he asustado mucho, se me salía el corazón solo ver el vídeo, me ha dado mucho miedo....era como si la muerte te hablase a través de un ser, una muerte muy dura, la muerte siempre es dura siempre es fría, lenta y dolorosamente en este caso


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Le ha tenido que dar con algo metálico para dejarlo KO un puño americano o algo así



Le ha dado en la sien, golpe mortal.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (22 Oct 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Yo no sé lo que es, pero me pongo en su lugar. Pegarle a alguien así que no se defiende es de cobardes.



Eso está claro.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (22 Oct 2022)

Panchos matando panchos por vez número 3298304983. Vienen aquí a exterminarse más rápido


----------



## Guanotopía (22 Oct 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Le ha tenido que dar con algo metálico para dejarlo KO un puño americano o algo así



Si le hubiese dado con un puño americano se considera arma, y ahí no hay involuntario, igual que no hay muerte involuntaria por puñalada.


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Oct 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Yo no sé lo que es, pero me pongo en su lugar. Pegarle a alguien así que no se defiende es de cobardes.



Yo he estado en ese local, dónde ronda la muerte, dónde ronda la muerte ahora amigos y nada bueno había allí. Mucha gente sin alma dejándose llevar por el vicio y el mal, tenemos que despertar, que cada uno ponga su granito de arena, por favor


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Oct 2022)

Mucho miedo, me da mucho miedo, sus ojos ya reflejaban las dificultades de su alma para controlar los impulsos, tenía su alma enferma  los ojos saltones siempre se da en gente impulsiva, no lo hacen queriendo, tienen una enfermedad


----------



## espada de madera (22 Oct 2022)

Que se joda, bien muerto está.



HOLAQUETAL dijo:


> Se habia vacunado?



Qué gilipollas eres, chaval. Hola ¿qué tal? ¿eres gilipollas? A que sí, a que eres tonto.


----------



## la_trotona (22 Oct 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Es mejor eso que morir de covid.
> Le había agredido a 5 personas sin venir a cuento.



Pero en el vídeo se le ve sin agredir a nadie, no merece el golpe a traición.


----------



## Guanotopía (22 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Ahora hay muchisima gente que hace pesas y practica artes marciales chungas que buscan causar el mayor daño posible. En la época de nuestros padres la gente se daba ensaladas de hostias como si nada, ahora te coge un cani que lleva 6 años en boxeo practicando golpes mortales de necesidad y de una hostia mata al que coja desprevenido.



Antes no se pisaban cabezas ni se pateaban cuando alguien estaba en el suelo, aunque no sea lo que ha sucedido en esta ocasión.


----------



## espada de madera (22 Oct 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pero en el vídeo se le ve sin agredir a nadie, no merece el golpe a traición.



Ha dicho, '_me vas a pegar a mí, tonto la polla_'. Seguramento le habrá pegado a traición antes el otro a él y los habrán separado. No le habrá salido de los cojones dejarle que se vaya de rositas y cuando ha podido le ha sacudido una hostia para que la próxima vez vaya a tocarle los cojones a su puta madre.

El ¿colombiano? de azul también quería sacudirle. Pocos eran allí los que no querían pegarle una hostia antes de que se marchara.


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo he estado en ese local, dónde ronda la muerte, dónde ronda la muerte ahora amigos y nada bueno había allí. Mucha gente sin alma dejándose llevar por el vicio y el mal, tenemos que despertar, que cada uno ponga su granito de arena, por favor



No es necesario que sea de noche, esos comportamientos son inhumanos, Solo se pelea cuando es necesario, ya tiene la marca de cobarde.


----------



## tovarovsky (22 Oct 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Eres basura. Se merecía una hostia si, ese puñetazo es desproporcionado también. Justificar estos comportamientos en personas es de gilipollas, aquí todos nos hemos emborrachado y liado buenas.



Estaban todos muy calientes y esta vez le a tocao a el. No se va a salir siempre con la suya. Un tipo que requiere dos seguratas para apartarlo del meollo y sigue pidiendo pelea e insultando y retando, es un problema y será reincidente. Ha sido un juicio sumarísimo y el verdugo va a pasarse unos años en un basurero rodeado de escoria y con la vida jodida de por vida... Y todo por un soldadito que quiere ganarse un respeto y reputación de malote entre los de su entorno. Ha recibido dentro de una ostia, todas las que no recibió en su momento. Espero que para la gente que ronda ese lugar de Alicante, recuerde bien como acaban los que buscan lios y actúen en consecuencia.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (22 Oct 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pero en el vídeo se le ve sin agredir a nadie, no merece el golpe a traición.



No. Lo único que sabemos es que ha agredido a 5 personas sin venir a cuento, bueno si por ir drogado.


----------



## nololeo (22 Oct 2022)

Pues no queria ver el video, al final despues de tantos comentarios y lo veo de la siguiente manera, un acto cobarde.

Es de ser un cobarde el meter el puñetazo así de medio lado y con todas las fuerzas, valiente dificultad, mientras el chaval habla al segurata que estaba frente a él echándole. Ni ve venir la hostia.

Puede que el colgado, un quinqui reincidente, haya baboseado a tu novia, pues le pegas 2 hostias o media o un empujón, se cae al suelo y fin y si se mata, pues se ha matado pero no por una hostia a traición a uno que lo están echando, solo sin amigos, sin pandilla.
¿y el quinqui cuantas veces habrá pegado a traición?


Y sí, la inmigración ha traido más inseguridad y conflictividad.
Por un lado los hispanoamericanos ya sea porque se les va la pinza bebiendo y se ponen muy machos incluso algunos que serán pandilleros gorraplatos tribales. 
Y por otro lado los mohames, que son como hienas.
Cualquiera de ambos colectivos sin respeto alguno por el ser humano, o un navajazo, o machetazo o botellazo o mataleón... y al hoyo.

Antes el colectivo conflictivo estaba claro cual era y sigue siéndolo, ahora se le han sumado otros.
Los quinquis nacionales seguirá habiéndolos como el que recibe l ahostia.


Complicada la noche ya era en algunas zonas concretas que ahora se ha extendido.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Oct 2022)

_todavía se investiga si R. D. M., de* El Campello*, falleció como consecuencia directa del puñetazo, o si además recibió otro tipo de golpe al caer al suelo_​
Lo van a contar como "Muerte accidental".

Así se maquillan los homocidios en expaña.


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Estaban todos muy calientes y esta vez le a tocao a el. No se va a salir siempre con la suya. Un tipo que requiere dos seguratas para apartarlo del meollo y sigue pidiendo pelea e insultando y retando, es un problema y será reincidente. Ha sido un juicio sumarísimo y el verdugo va a pasarse unos años en un basurero rodeado de escoria y con la vida jodida de por vida... Y todo por un soldadito que quiere ganarse un respeto y reputación de malote entre los de su entorno. Ha recibido dentro de una ostia, todas las que no recibió en su momento. Espero que para la gente que ronda ese lugar de Alicante, recuerde bien como acaban los que buscan lios.



Repito si ha pegado que llamen a la policia Y LE MULTEN. Si yo voy a buscarte y te meto un meco porque si es despreporcionado?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (22 Oct 2022)

Este chaval es mi hijo y el asesino si no lo pillo antes que la policía, ya contactaría con alguien en la cárcel.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (22 Oct 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Es mejor eso que morir de covid.
> Le *había agredido a 5 personas sin venir a cuento.*



Hasta que recibió lo suyo, y se acabó.


----------



## amigos895 (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> @OYeah es un payaso que por cagarla, la ha cagado hasta el extremo de criticar la inmigración pensándose que el asesino era hispanoamericano, cuando era español.



Todo el mundo debería de tenerlo en el ignore y más cuando dejó claro con su hilo diciendo que aunque no estaba de acuerdo se pasaba al globalismo porque era el bando ganador...


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Este chaval es mi hijo y el asesino si no lo pillo antes que la policía, ya contactaría con alguien en la cárcel.



Yo iría a hablar con su padre, te puedes imaginar el desenlace.


----------



## JOF (22 Oct 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Es un borracho y punto, dos guantas hubieran sido más efectivas.



Por lo que se escucha en el video el borracho llevaba liándola un buen rato.


----------



## Rextor88 (22 Oct 2022)

Un puñetazo no te mata, te deja incosciente y luego te mata la hostia de la cabeza contra el suelo


----------



## tovarovsky (22 Oct 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Repito si ha pegado que llamen a la policia Y LE MULTEN. Si yo voy a buscarte y te meto un meco porque si es despreporcionado?



La canisia no hace nada y lo sabes. El golpe es desproporcionado? claro, pero el verdugo tampoco tenia intención de matarlo pues no ha ido a patearle cuando estaba en el suelo. Ha sido una conjunción de factores los que han determinado el destino del fenecido.


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> La canisia no hace nada y lo sabes. El golpe es desproporcionado? claro, pero el verdugo tampoco tenia intención de matarlo pues no ha ido a patearle cuando estaba en el suelo. Ha sido una conjunción de factores los que han determinado el destino del fenecido.



¿El que pintaba aqui? ¿Le ha pegado por chulo o qué? Ese tío es un kinki que más vale que esté encerrado que con humanos.


----------



## la_trotona (22 Oct 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Ha dicho, '_me vas a pegar a mí, tonto la polla_'. Seguramento le habrá pegado a traición antes el otro a él y los habrán separado. No le habrá salido de los cojones dejarle que se vaya de rositas y cuando ha podido le ha sacudido una hostia para que la próxima vez vaya a tocarle los cojones a su puta madre.
> 
> El ¿colombiano? de azul también quería sacudirle. Pocos eran allí los que no querían pegarle una hostia antes de que se marchara.



No sé, pero si te han pegado y el otro se va, lo lógico es dejar tranquilo 


Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> No. Lo único que sabemos es que ha agredido a 5 personas sin venir a cuento, bueno si por ir drogado.



¿Dónde lo ponen eso? En las noticias sólo pone el suceso.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Cada vez se ven mas peleas de muerto o coma grave a la primera hostia.
> 
> Es una advertencia para el resto.



Te refieres que los que pegan saben lo que hacen no?


----------



## tovarovsky (22 Oct 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> ¿El que pintaba aqui? ¿Le ha pegado por chulo o qué? Ese tío es un kinki que más vale que esté encerrado que con humanos.



Parece ser que habia sido agredido anteriormente.


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> ¿El que pintaba aqui? ¿Le ha pegado por chulo o qué? Ese tío es un kinki que más vale que esté encerrado que con humanos.



Ahora podrá pelear en la cárcel con locos como él.


----------



## lectorina (22 Oct 2022)

Video de antes de la muerte:


Da pena, pero iba buscando. Por la foto de la detención se parece este que no quiere pelea, al detenido.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (22 Oct 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> La canisia no hace nada y lo sabes. El golpe es desproporcionado? claro, pero el verdugo tampoco tenia intención de matarlo pues no ha ido a patearle cuando estaba en el suelo. Ha sido una conjunción de factores los que han determinado el destino del fenecido.




Eso se lo explicas a juez , y si por un casual te sale bien , solo van a ser 4 años .

Habra que ver la cara del machote , cuando su abogado le explique que si todo sale bien y consegimos peña minima para homicidio aceptamos 5 años , que 5 años es que todo salga bien en el juicio .

pero que lo tiene crudo ... va a ser pena de 12 años y tendra suerte si al final cumple solo 6 . tiene 33 sale con 39.


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Parece ser que habia sido agredido anteriormente.



XD, que le follen, es un puto asesino. La próxima vez que se pegue puñetazos en la polla.


----------



## espada de madera (22 Oct 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> si te han pegado y el otro se va, lo lógico es dejar tranquilo


----------



## EXTOUAREG (22 Oct 2022)

Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma.


----------



## BigJoe (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Tú también? Va a ser que la mascarilla de tu avatar no es por hacer un chiste, y eres o fuiste un bozalerdo.



Quien es usted y por qué me habla así? Le conozco solo de alguna esporádica intervención en el foro soltando chorradas que suelo ignorar, ¿Se ha puesto a la gresca en este hilo y está que salta contra todo y todos? Relájase que yo nunca me he dirigido a usted.


----------



## César Borgia (22 Oct 2022)

Video de antes del suceso dentro de la discoteca cuando se pegan ....el finado se dedicaba a hacer tatuajes....


----------



## Jotagb (22 Oct 2022)

lectorina dijo:


> Video de antes de la muerte:
> 
> 
> Da pena, pero iba buscando. Por la foto de la detención se parece este que no quiere pelea, al detenido.



Que si es un gilipollas no lo discuto. Que le hubieran metido dos galletas y punto, si su vida le importaba poco.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (22 Oct 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Dónde lo ponen eso? En las noticias sólo pone el suceso.



Otro que ni ha visto el vídeo que circula por redes sociales de la agresión, donde se ve a la víctima siendo escoltado por un segurata del local mientras varias personas le recriminan que minutos antes había golpeado a otros tres jóvenes. Mientras discute con uno de ellos, el agresor aparece por su lado derecho y le propina un potente puñetazo que le hace caer al suelo. *«Ale, a casa a dormir»*, dice a sus amigos mientras se marcha del lugar de los hechos donde la víctima permanece inmóvil en el suelo a pocos metros de la entrada de la discoteca Copity.


----------



## NormanMan (22 Oct 2022)

Un cobarde


----------



## EXTOUAREG (22 Oct 2022)

Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (22 Oct 2022)

Y no lo digo en broma lo de los 5 años , conocí a un hombre que le metiero 6 años por algo a si . 

Bueno no asi , por que se pegaron en igualdad de condiciones . Pero por desgracia el juez sumo pena por estar federado en artes marciales y lo considero ataque , equivalente a arma blanca . 

6años . Ojo


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Oct 2022)

Os quiero mucho amiguitos


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Oct 2022)

El fenecido es un chico que si me habla s mi en la calle me daría mucho miedo


----------



## Decimus (22 Oct 2022)

Mira, hay que seguir el consejo de @AYN RANDiano2 

Ante cualquier conflicto, salir corriendo como alma que lleva al diablo.

Aunque hayas vivido una situación injsuta y tu impulso sea enfrentarte.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (22 Oct 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma.



¿El socialismo? Hasta el alcohol y las dronjas los consideráis socialismo.


----------



## bangkoriano (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> En la noticia dice que estaba en parada. ¿Ahí en el final del vídeo lo veis en parada? Porque dicen y parece que está respirando.
> 
> PD: España no es que "ya" sea un vertedero por eso. Esas cosas, en la noche, por desgracia, llevan pasando muchísimos años. Y a veces como en este caso trágicamente hay un muerto.



Al ignore


----------



## Coviban (23 Oct 2022)

Aquí el juez, que siempre se pone del lado del delincuente lo tiene difícil. Porque vale que el tío le pega a traición y sin que el otro se pueda defender pero el otro era un broncas que llevaba tocando los cojones toda la noche.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (23 Oct 2022)

Tampoco es nada nuevo. La diferencia es que ahora todo el mundo lleva móvil para grabarlo y difundirlo.


----------



## la_trotona (23 Oct 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Video de antes del suceso dentro de la discoteca....el finado se dedicaba a hacer tatuajes....



¿En ese vídeo el agredido es el que le da el puñetazo?


----------



## little hammer (23 Oct 2022)

Si es que, hay que saber controlar



tv eye dijo:


> En Antonia 3 han recalcado que el boxeador es de nacionalidad española.
> 
> Igualito que cuando es marrónido, los hijos de la gran puta.



Nacionalidad española puede ser Pedro García López o Sekou Gassama.

Desde luego por la voz yo diría que era español o por lo menos que ha vivido toda su vida aquí 



element dijo:


> El borracho parece un gilipollas pero la agresion es muy cobarde. Aprovecha que esta distraido para darle con toda la mala leche.
> 
> Si es boxeador peor aun, es una vergüenza atacar de esta manera tan rastrera a un borracho que apenas se aguanta de pie.
> 
> ...



Fuera de bromas. En Usalandia te puedes defender más que aquí, hasta con armas de fuego. Pero como ataques por la espalda estás jodido 



°YoMismo° dijo:


> Que puta rabia me dan los que pegan por la espalda. Cobardes de mierda!!!
> Primero vacilas, poniéndole sobre aviso y luego pegas



Y lo mismo no te da tiempo ni a soltar la primera leche como hagas eso



REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> fijaros que la ostia viene justo precedida de intervencion de mujera, a la que el caballero boxeador tenia que hacerse el chulo y dar la ostia para quedar de machote.
> 
> Señor juez, meta un buen puro a ese HdP



Buen culito la moza


----------



## adal86 (23 Oct 2022)

Aquí Dios no pinta nada, a él déjalo tranquilo, que bastante tendrá con sus quehaceres. Aquí lo que vemos es un problema de un niñato de nueva hornada que tenía ganas de fiesta y pelea, y un marrónido que aprovecha el revuelo para meter la hostia por detrás. ¿De quién es la culpa? Hombre...el marrónido no quería matar a nadie, pero lo mató; y el otro tolete, sin la menor duda se merecía un cogotazo, pero recibió más de lo que merecía.

Al final yo con lo que me quedo es con la sensación de decadencia general. Decadencia tanto del contexto como de los personajes protagonistas. Y no da la sensación de caso aislado, ni muchísimo menos. Mañana o pasado habrá en burbuja otro vídeo de un género parecido. Que cada uno saque sus consecuencias.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> En la noticia dice que estaba en parada. ¿Ahí en el final del vídeo lo veis en parada? Porque dicen y parece que está respirando.
> 
> PD: España no es que "ya" sea un vertedero por eso. Esas cosas, en la noche, por desgracia, llevan pasando muchísimos años. Y a veces como en este caso trágicamente hay un muerto.



En parada se lo encontrarian los del servicio de urgencias . 

Tensión intracraneal ... el resto viene despues .


----------



## César Borgia (23 Oct 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿En ese vídeo el agredido es el que le da el puñetazo?



Me lo han pasado como que si es el mismo, pero no lo puedo asegurar en el segundo vídeo no se le ve la cara , ahora camiseta negra , misma constitución y zapas blancas llevan los dos.

El vídeo del puñetazo:


----------



## Madrid (23 Oct 2022)

Después de moros y turcos, no he visto gente más cobarde e innoble con los españoles, puñetazo a traición, sin posibilidad de esquivarlo. El otro ruina de por vida, al menos 12-15 años no se los quita nadie, si se porta bien se puede quedar en 8 , desde la perspectiva de tu casa, sin ponerte en la piel del otro, ocho años de prisión es casi una década. Vida arruinada.


----------



## César Borgia (23 Oct 2022)

Si, los tatuajes del detenido también coinciden con el del vídeo de dentro de la discoteca, de la primera pelea.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (23 Oct 2022)

Coviban dijo:


> Aquí el juez, que siempre se pone del lado del delincuente lo tiene difícil. Porque vale que el tío le pega a traición y sin que el otro se pueda defender pero el otro era un broncas que llevaba tocando los cojones toda la noche.



Yo creo que la minima por homicido doloso . 10 años , que se quedaran en 5 o 6 . 
Pero ya te digo que como el tipo sea boxeador mas y encima va y se pira . 

El juez aunque quiera ser bueno lo tiene dificil y como tenga algun asuntillo por violencia ya ni te digo. 

Ten encuenta que nadie va a querer pringarse en un juicio cuando hay un video y se ve lo que se ve. 
Un puñetazo de un tio por la espalda cuando estaba siendo retenido.


----------



## Madrid (23 Oct 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Eso se lo explicas a juez , y si por un casual te sale bien , solo van a ser 4 años .
> 
> Habra que ver la cara del machote , cuando su abogado le explique que si todo sale bien y consegimos peña minima para homicidio aceptamos 5 años , que 5 años es que todo salga bien en el juicio .
> 
> pero que lo tiene crudo ... va a ser pena de 12 años y tendra suerte si al final cumple solo 6 . tiene 33 sale con 39.



Ni de coña amigo, tiene que cumplir 3/4 de la condena, como dije previamente, se comerá 8 en el mejor de los casos, aunque estemos jugando a juristas de barra de bar, todo sea dicho, pero por casos así que he visto te puedes ir guiando.

Ojalá fueran 30 pero no es el caso, ocho es casi una década. Ya sales con la vida jodida.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (23 Oct 2022)

Pues despues de ver el video parece que mañana va a hacer un buen dia


----------



## Digamelon (23 Oct 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Todo esto irá a peor en unos años.
> No hay quien lo pare.
> Con la nueva ley que regala nacionalidad a los tataranietos d españoles en pantxilandia que Díos nos coja confesados.



Y a los polis que denuncian esto públicamente los cesan ipso facto...


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (23 Oct 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> No sé, pero si te han pegado y el otro se va, lo lógico es dejar tranquilo
> 
> ¿Dónde lo ponen eso? En las noticias sólo pone el suceso.



Se oye en el audio. Escuchalo.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (23 Oct 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Ni de coña amigo, tiene que cumplir 3/4 de la condena, como dije previamente, se comerá 8 en el mejor de los casos, aunque estemos jugando a juristas de barra de bar, todo sea dicho, pero por casos así que he visto te puedes ir guiando.
> 
> Ojalá fueran 30 pero no es el caso, ocho es casi una década. Ya sales con la vida jodida.



Estoy casi seguro que son mas.

Pongo 6 por un caso que conoci aunque no se parecia nada a este si fue en una pelea.

Pero vamos como tu dices casi seguro.


----------



## Torosalvaje (23 Oct 2022)

Un puñetazo a traición a una persona, que claramente no está en plenas facultades es algo criminal y peligrosísimo ,ya que, puede matar o provocar lesiones muy serias, tanto por el propio golpe como por la caída posterior.


----------



## Madrid (23 Oct 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Estoy casi seguro que son mas.
> 
> Pongo 6 por un caso que conoci aunque no se parecia nada a este si fue en una pelea.
> 
> Pero vamos como tu dices casi seguro.



Es que lo tiene jodido 


 Le mete a traición , sin posibilidad de defenderse. Diría que alevosía. 
Omisión del deber de socorro. Se va dejándole tirado.
Probablemente tenga antecedentes, tiene una pinta de marrullero de la hostia, va a gozar en la prisión de Villena con toda la morería, aunque estos maricones, suelen ser bien sumisos con los moritos, por tema de hachis etc... 

Si saca 8 años que de gracias, el otro parece un desgraciado, si llevara un buen abogado la familia, de los 15 no bajaba. Podríamos decir que el agresor sale con más de cuarenta años.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (23 Oct 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Ni de coña amigo, tiene que cumplir 3/4 de la condena, como dije previamente, se comerá 8 en el mejor de los casos, aunque estemos jugando a juristas de barra de bar, todo sea dicho, pero por casos así que he visto te puedes ir guiando.
> 
> Ojalá fueran 30 pero no es el caso, ocho es casi una década. Ya sales con la vida jodida.



Encima el tio según parece (por lo que han dicho la TV es boxeador) ... eso en la condena que te comentaba fue un agravante.
y segun nos explicarón el juez equiparo a un ataque con arma blanca , vamos que la victima era como si estuviera indefensa ante el ataque. ( no se el termino corecto) pero vamos que lo tiene chungo.


Menudo HDP.


----------



## Madrid (23 Oct 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Encima el tio según parece (por lo que han dicho la TV es boxeador) ... eso en la condena que te comentaba fue un agravante.
> y segun nos explicarón el juez equiparo a un ataque con arma blanca , vamos que la victima era como si estuviera indefensa ante el ataque. ( no se el termino corecto) pero vamos que lo tiene chungo.
> 
> 
> Menudo HDP.



Y lo peor de todo, es un tema que es mediático , hay video y se ha hecho viral. Que se joda, habrá que seguir esta historia, aunque el juicio tardará un par de años en salir.


----------



## espada de madera (23 Oct 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Es que lo tiene jodido
> 
> 
> Le mete a traición , sin posibilidad de defenderse. Diría que alevosía.
> ...



Joder, ¿pero has visto el primer video? Es el puto borracho de mierda acabado de la vida el que le pega un puñetazo a traición al otro, que no quiere pelea ni problemas. El otro se ha quedado quieto para no buscarse un problema después de haber recibido un puñetazo en la cara porque sabe que si le da él lo noquea.

También le ha pegado a otras cinco personas y parece que no es la primera vez. ¿Y todavía quieres que la familia de un subnormal que va pegándole a la gente los fines de semana se busque un buen abogado para joderle la vida más?

Ojalá te pase a tí, que estés tan tranquilo tomándote una cerveza y venga un sobnormal a vacilarle a tu novia delante tuya y a pegarte, gilipollas. Putos flanders.


----------



## Madrid (23 Oct 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Joder, ¿pero has visto el primer video? Es el puto borracho de mierda acabado de la vida el que le pega un puñetazo a traición al otro, que no quiere pelea. El otro se ha quedado quieto para no buscarse un problema después de haber recibido un puñetazo en la cara porque sabe que si le da él lo noquea.
> 
> También le ha pegado a otras cinco personas y parece que no es la primera vez. ¿Y todavía quieres que la familia de un subnormal que va pegándole a la gente los fines de semana se busque un buen abogado para joderle la vida más?



Es decir que por ser subnormal borracho, merecía morir de esa manera no?. Por un puñetazo a traición?.


----------



## Digamelon (23 Oct 2022)

Hay que salir de fiesta con casco integral.


----------



## Torosalvaje (23 Oct 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Joder, ¿pero has visto el primer video? Es el puto borracho de mierda acabado de la vida el que le pega un puñetazo a traición al otro, que no quiere pelea. El otro se ha quedado quieto para no buscarse un problema después de haber recibido un puñetazo en la cara porque sabe que si le da él lo noquea.
> 
> También le ha pegado a otras cinco personas y parece que no es la primera vez. ¿Y todavía quieres que la familia de un subnormal que va pegándole a la gente los fines de semana se busque un buen abogado para joderle la vida más?
> 
> Ojalá te pase a tí, que estés tan tranquilo tomándote una cerveza y venga un sobnormal a vacilarle a tu novia delante tuya y a pegarte, gilipollas. Putos flanders.



Y aún así el otro se ha arruinado la vida por pegar un golpe a traición l borracho pendenciero que, a todas luces, poco peligro representaba para él.

Lo mejor en ese caso es llamar a la policía y denunciar al borracho pendenciero y no hacerse el machito dándole un puñetazo en la cara con todas tus fuerzas cuando el otro está distraído.


----------



## espada de madera (23 Oct 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Es decir que por ser subnormal borracho, merecía morir de esa manera no?. Por un puñetazo a traición?.



Hostias, que no lo quería matar, le quería dar una hostia. ¿Pero has visto el video sí o no? Así es cómo dices que tenía que haber terminado todo? Estás con tu novia, viene un subnormal, os molesta a tí y a tu novia, te pega y como es un pobre desgraciado ¿pues te jodes y no haces nada? Pues a lo mejor algo de culpa tienes tú, pues por eso este hijoputa se dedica a ir por ahí haciendo el hijoputa y a molestar y a pegarle a la gente.


----------



## imaginARIO (23 Oct 2022)

La empresa de seguridad del cojo, siempre en el meollo...


----------



## ischainyn (23 Oct 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Joder, ¿pero has visto el primer video? Es el puto borracho de mierda acabado de la vida el que le pega un puñetazo a traición al otro, que no quiere pelea ni problemas. El otro se ha quedado quieto para no buscarse un problema después de haber recibido un puñetazo en la cara porque sabe que si le da él lo noquea.
> 
> También le ha pegado a otras cinco personas y parece que no es la primera vez. ¿Y todavía quieres que la familia de un subnormal que va pegándole a la gente los fines de semana se busque un buen abogado para joderle la vida más?
> 
> Ojalá te pase a tí, que estés tan tranquilo tomándote una cerveza y venga un sobnormal a vacilarle a tu novia delante tuya y a pegarte, gilipollas. Putos flanders.



hostia, yo no habia visto el video este...la cosa cambia mucho


----------



## espada de madera (23 Oct 2022)

Claro, porque razona con la cabeza pero luego también es persona y pierde los nervios, joder. ¿Tú te hubieses quedado quieto después de la primera hostia? Que te lo hagan a tí a ver qué haces, ¿te estás quieto? Bastante ha aguantado ya el chaval. Que es un puñetazo en la puta cara y por la puta cara.

Y sí, todo eso encima son agravantes si yo no digo que no le vaya a caer la de Dios. Todo por culpa de un subnormal. Pues a mí no me parece justo.

Los de las traiciones. Si le pegas a un kinki, sabes que vendrá a buscarte, si tiene huevos, (y si no te lo cargas) así que tan cobardía no es. Pues le sacude y ya sabe dónde está para que cuando quiera vuelva. O no volverá más a venir a tocar los cojones para no llevarse otra hostia cuando se le pase la castaña que lleva. A no ser que te lo cargues, pero eso ha sido mala suerte, joder.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (23 Oct 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Es decir que por ser subnormal borracho, merecía morir de esa manera no?. Por un puñetazo a traición?.



Sí.


----------



## yixikh (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## Torosalvaje (23 Oct 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Hostias, que no lo quería matar, le quería dar una hostia. ¿Pero has visto el video sí o no? Así es cómo dices que tenía que haber terminado todo? Estás con tu novia, viene un subnormal, os molesta a tí y a tu novia, te pega y como es un pobre desgraciado ¿pues te jodes y no haces nada? Pues a lo mejor algo de culpa tienes tú, pues por eso este hijoputa se dedica a ir por ahí haciendo el hijoputa y a molestar y a pegarle a la gente.



Lo que ha hecho simplemente no ha sido inteligente. De hecho se ha jodido la vida: calabozo, juicio, indemnizaciones, perdida de empleo...

Tú crees que ha merecido la pena por devolverle el golpe a un borracho que no sabía ni por dónde le soplaba el aire? Era necesario?


----------



## Madrid (23 Oct 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Hostias, que no lo quería matar, le quería dar una hostia. ¿Pero has visto el video sí o no? Así es cómo dices que tenía que haber terminado todo? Estás con tu novia, viene un subnormal, os molesta a tí y a tu novia, te pega y como es un pobre desgraciado ¿pues te jodes y no haces nada? Pues a lo mejor algo de culpa tienes tú, pues por eso este hijoputa se dedica a ir por ahí haciendo el hijoputa y a molestar y a pegarle a la gente.



Sí esto es más sencillo camarada.

El agresor se quería hacer el chulo , le pega la hostia (a traición) para naturalmente noquearlo y demostrar que es un gran golpeador. Pero la vida cambia en segundos, tiene una mala caída y muerto. Vida arruinada por un idiota. 

Ahora por chulo y malote tendrá que apechugar pues una década fácil en prisión, probablemente la novia le dure poco, ya que los bis a bis son muy duros y tener un novio taleguero queda romántico los primeros meses, después nadie quiere ese compromiso.

Lo que hay que tener es vista para frecuentar que ambientes, el tio no deja de ser un borracho que con un buen tortazo a mano abierta se iba a dormir, más allá de eso, es abusar y no lo olvides *a traición *


----------



## Torosalvaje (23 Oct 2022)

Además de que el machote salió huyendo como una maricona cobarde en cuánto vio el percal en vez de quedarse a socorrer al borracho y apechugar con las consecuencias de noquearlo a traición.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (23 Oct 2022)

La sudaqueria en estado de gracia. En su ambiente. La noche española murio hace años y el relevo lo cogio la peste panchita, la morada y la mongolada cocalera de turno que aun no ha visto la luz. Una pena de pais de mierda y esparcimiento para degenerados, sobrados y depravados globales.


----------



## Madrid (23 Oct 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Sí.



Pues a gozar de la multiculturalidad del chabolo en Villena y mucho cuidado con el mariconeo de la moronegrada.


----------



## Dubnio (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## Vasili Záitsev (23 Oct 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Claro, porque razona con la cabeza pero luego también es persona y pierde los nervios, joder. ¿Tú te hubieses quedado quieto después de la primera hostia? Que te lo hagan a tí a ver qué haces, ¿te estás quieto? Bastante ha aguantado ya el chaval.
> 
> Y sí, todo eso encima son agravantes si yo no digo que no le vaya a caer la de Dios. Todo por culpa de un subnormal. Pues a mí no me parece justo.




¿ No lo ves justo ?

Eso es por que no es tu hermano , o tu hijo el que estaba borracho .

Lo ves injusto por que te imaginas en el lugar del que mata , a si de sencillo . 

10 añitos mas menos


----------



## Pcranales (23 Oct 2022)

Lo justo sería que el detenido saliera libre sin cargos, ha sido un accidente provocado por el borracho.

Como la gente siga normalizando el defender menas cuando son retenidos por las propias víctimas, o excusando a quien se mete con tu mujer y te da un puñetazo en la cara, no podremos salir a dar un paseo con tranquilidad nunca más.


----------



## andresitozgz (23 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> a sangre fría y a traición. lo ha ejecutado. ojalá le cayese una buena pena de muerte. pero no tenemos.



Ese desgraciado no pisará la carcel con nuestras leyes, homicidio involuntario. Si tiene varias agresiones similares u otras muertes así con suerte 4 años.

Cada día más asco levantarse a remar para mantener la escoria


----------



## bangkoriano (23 Oct 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> En parada se lo encontrarian los del servicio de urgencias .
> 
> Tensión intracraneal ... el resto viene despues .



tensión intracraneal?


----------



## espada de madera (23 Oct 2022)

No, si yo no lo justifico ni de forma legal ni moral, pero digo que no es tan sencillo como venir a echarle mierda al chaval porque es un cobarde que le ha pegado a traición... Aquí, hagas lo que hagas, mal. Es un problema de difícil solución y que ya ha pasado muchas veces.

La mayoría dicen y hacen:

(si no haces nada)
- _Si soy yo le meto una hostia al subnormal ese,_ _blablabla_. Luego cuando son ellos no hacen nada.

(si haces)
- _No le tenías que haber pegado, no merece la pena, te buscas la ruina por una tontería, qué valiente eres pegándole a un borracho, blablabla_. Luego les viene a ellos un borracho y sí que le pegan y cuando de verdad tienen que defenderse no tienen huevos.


----------



## FOYETE (23 Oct 2022)

Hemos pasado del próximamente en Españistán, a ya tenerlo aquí. A disfrutar!!


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (23 Oct 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Ese desgraciado no pisará la carcel con nuestras leyes, homicidio involuntario. Si tiene varias agresiones similares u otras muertes así con suerte 4 años.
> 
> Cada día más asco levantarse a remar para mantener la escoria



Dar un puñetazo a una persona con resultado de muerte , no es una negligencia. 

Eso es por ejemplo un atropello o colocar una escalera mal y se mate alguien ... 

Esto es un homicidio doloso .


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (23 Oct 2022)

Quizás hace falta un entorno controlado donde los hombres frustrados puedan ir a descargarse de hostias entre ellos.


----------



## andresitozgz (23 Oct 2022)

Pcranales dijo:


> Lo justo sería que el detenido saliera libre sin cargos, ha sido un accidente provocado por el borracho.
> 
> Como la gente siga normalizando el defender menas cuando son retenidos por las propias víctimas, o excusando a quien se mete con tu mujer y te da un puñetazo en la cara, no podremos salir a dar un paseo con tranquilidad nunca más.



Le agredé a traición, por la espalda y seguramente cogiendo inercia con carrera... Tienes más probabilidades de morir con un golpe así que con un navajazo.

El que agrede es una rata, un asesinato por la espalda porque no tuvo cojones a enfrentarse a él de frente


----------



## Ritalapollera (23 Oct 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> _todavía se investiga si R. D. M., de* El Campello*, falleció como consecuencia directa del puñetazo, o si además recibió otro tipo de golpe al caer al suelo_​
> Lo van a contar como "Muerte accidental".
> 
> Así se maquillan los homocidios en expaña.



Me hace una gracia...te pego un tiro y no mueres por mi culpa, mueres porque te desangras...

Se puede ser más HDLGP???? 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## andresitozgz (23 Oct 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Dar un puñetazo a una persona con resultado de muerte , no es una negligencia.
> 
> Eso es por ejemplo un atropello o colocar una escalera mal y se mate alguien ...
> 
> Esto es un homicidio doloso .



Ójala... pero estas agresiones suelen acabar en involuntario, si tienes buen abogado. Si yo fuese juez ni doloso, asesinato.









Homicidio Involuntario I Derecho penal y cargos criminales


Conozca sobre el homicidio involuntario, cuándo alguien puede ser procesado por homicidio involuntario y cómo difiere de otras formas de homicidio.




www.abogado.com


----------



## Murnau (23 Oct 2022)

Tengo el vídeo en silencio, pero de primeras lo que analizo es: aparece una guarra, rato después está muerto en la siguiente imagen. Lo he dicho en otro hilo hoy mismo, cuando haya una guarra, o dos, o 20, da igual, el peligro viene de alrededor, a las guarras no dedicarle recursos sensoriales, no hace falta en el 99% de situaciones.


----------



## Pollepolle (23 Oct 2022)

Un tio que llevaba tres peleas en una noche, y le estaban diciendo continuamente que se largara, incluso el de seguridad pillandolo en plan amistoso para sacarlo lejos del bar.

Pero el tipo aun seguia queriendo volver al local a liarla... Estaba tentando a la suerte y al final le ha tocado el premio gordo.

La pena es como ha arruinado la vida de alguno que estaba hasta los webos de aguantarle.

En fin...


----------



## Murnau (23 Oct 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Correcto. Centro Europa está igual. La diferencia es que la sociedad autóctona está menos pantxitada que aquí. Allí la cultura cutre y violenta no ha penetrado en los autóctonos. En España se ha producido un cambio de cultura de la española a la sudaca. Todo ello impulsado por la basura de políticos, el gen sociata y cutre del español que la democracia ha acentuado y sobre todo que la pantxitada habla español. Si hablaran inglés estarían en UK jodiendo su sociedad.
> España está sentenciada



Quién quería bailar salsa, bachata y demás mierdas? La española. Quién dice que el reguetón mola y es cultura, buena música? La española. Quién quería y quiere multiculturalidad, aunque fuese mediante ingeniería social? La española. Quién se lo permitió? El lamebragas arrastrado español. Nada más que decir. Y así se destruye una cultura y un país en una generación o menos.


----------



## Murnau (23 Oct 2022)

Insurrección dijo:


> Si es que eres retrasado, quieres decir que se merecía que lo mataran?
> 
> De qué psiquiátrico se escapa la gentuza de mierda como tú?



O se me ha olvidado que este es otro infiltrado, o el límite de ignores es una mierda. De hecho pensaba que no había iniciado sesión.


----------



## Ufo (23 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> España es ya un vertedero.



Qué manera más estúpida de arruinarse la vida... DEP


----------



## Murnau (23 Oct 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> _Los hechos han ocurrido sobre la*s* 6:30 horas de la mañana en la puerta de la discoteca *Copity*, ubicada en la zona de la *Playa de San Juan* (Alicante). El detenido, de nacionalidad española, ha propinado un puñetazo a la víctima, que le ha dejado *inconsciente y en parada*. El autor de los hechos se encontraba en _*paradero desconocido
> 
> Agentes de la Policía Nacional han detenido a un joven, de 33 años, como presunto autor de la muerte *



Joven de 33, hace años que estos subnormales escriben joven de 33 y adulto de 22. Su puta madre, son los primeros hijos de puta, los iletrados del perrodismo.


----------



## Murnau (23 Oct 2022)

parbrajo dijo:


> El muerto es un borrachuzo broncas que tiene mal beber y se pega con todo dios, y el que le remata es un chulopiscinas que por hacerse el valiente delante las churris pega la ostia no creo con la intencion de matar pero se ve que es un puto cobarde porque pega la ostia y se pira no sea que se levante y me pegue a mi.



Y esos son los que les gustan a las muy hijas de puta, los que pegan por la espalda siendo más.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (23 Oct 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Ójala... pero estas agresiones suelen acabar en involuntario, si tienes buen abogado. Si yo fuese juez ni doloso, asesinato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que aqui tiene responsabilidad voluntaria , es el el que se ha tirado como un miura .

A un juez le da igual el proceso de acontecimientos , es lo mismo que si tu vecino discute contigo un dia y os dais dos tortazos . Y mañana ese mismo vecino va por la espalda y te da un palo y te mata .

Pero es que en el mejor de los casos va a tener maxima en el delito involuntario ( que no es) y creo que son 8 añitos .

Precisamente es que conozco un caso parecido de una pelea en el que un chaval que sabia judo le partio el cuello a otro en una llave contra el suelo y se comio 6 años de carcel con 24 años.

Es que cuando las cosas van por lo Penal , malo. no hay acuerdos que valgan ni cosas de esas . No es una paliza de cuatro moratones , es que hay un muerto.
Y encima hay video . testigos , el pibe va y se pira alardeando de que eso es un K.O tecnico .

Es que no se libra el resultado es carcel o carcel , que salga en 6 o 10 ya es como vaya y pena que pueda dar en el jucio pero vamos que no va a poder decir :

- Mire señor juez yo es que estaba intentando evitar confrontación , y no tuve mas remedio que soltar un par de manotazos , con tan mala suerte que el fallecido se tropezo y se rompio la cabeza ... mireme soy un buen ciudadano , nunca me meto en lios y bla bla bla .

No le has atropellado involuntariamente , has ido a atropellarle ... (no se si me explico )


----------



## Madrid (23 Oct 2022)

Acabo de colgar con un amigo de Alicante y bueno doy algo más de info


Sorprendentemente el muerto era un chaval de bien que tenía bastantes amigos por la zona, no entienden que ha pasado. Con un negocio bastante éxitoso
El agresor es un pieza, famoso criador de Pit-Bull en la zona, un cani de manual.
IG del agresor es molinakennels_Pedro y en Facebook Pedro Molina Kennels.


----------



## Alcazar (23 Oct 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Hostias, que no lo quería matar, le quería dar una hostia. ¿Pero has visto el video sí o no? Así es cómo dices que tenía que haber terminado todo? Estás con tu novia, viene un subnormal, os molesta a tí y a tu novia, te pega y como es un pobre desgraciado ¿pues te jodes y no haces nada? Pues a lo mejor algo de culpa tienes tú, pues por eso este hijoputa se dedica a ir por ahí haciendo el hijoputa y a molestar y a pegarle a la gente.



Tienes poca noche tu no? A mi me han venido decenas de borrachos tocapelotas pendencieros como el finado a tocarme los cojones (SIEMPRE por estar con tias a los que ellos le han echado el ojo), y he acabado llevándomelos a mi territorio y haciéndome amigo de ellos. Y por supuesto, la tia se ha quedado conmigo y después nos hemos reido recordando la jugada cuando hemos dado esquinazo al borracho.

A este tipo de gente siempre hay que apaciguarla desde el minuto uno, primero con un lenguaje corporal nada agresivo, luego adulándoles regalándole los oidos. Ellos se dejan querer muy facilmente porque beben en exceso y se drogan porque tienen carencias emocionales y frustraciones vitales serias. Al final le das la vuelta y acaban abrazados a ti por el cuello balbuceando a tu oido que tu eres su hermano con su aliento fétido.

Ahora, siempre hay que ser astuto y tener la cabeza fria. Estos tipos por su condición etílica casi siempre son bruscos, y si les interesa tu mujer la van a tirar de un brazo jalándola o se van a meter entre vosotros sin ningún tacto. Ahí si te pones gallo ya la has cagado porque estos tipos pasados de rosca usan la violencia a la mínima contrariedad, y este era un solitario, pero normalmente suelen ir en manadas con tipos de su misma calaña.

Yo he llegado hasta a "cederles" la mujer con la que estaba una vez que un quinqui supremo se puso a bailar con la tia con la que yo estaba bailando apartándome de un codazo. Yo me quedé quieto, la miré a ella con una sonrisa y me aparté. Cuando ella se quitó de encima al quinqui borracho vino a buscarme.

Eso de meterte a dar hostias con un tio que está fuera de sus cabales es un plan sin fisuras. Y suerte relativamente tiene de que el muerto sea el otro. El cementerio está lleno de tios han muerto por ponerse gallos cuando otros tios les han entrado a sus novias. Yo he visto de todo por eso, desde pérdidas de ojo por vasazo a tios en coma, y casi siempre el que pierde es el ofendido.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (23 Oct 2022)

Ya lo dije en un hilo en preparacionismo, en la vida real las hostias son siempre un "fail". O no hacen nada, o son un mal golpe que te llevas a alguien por delante.
En este caso, si el chaval queria irse a casa sin la sensación de "me llevo una hostia de gratis" se la tenía que haber metido en la boca del estómago, y más estando lo ciego que está, que no va a tener reacción alguna. 
Pero vamos... no se puede ir de fiesta a una pocilga y después quejarte de que has chafado mierda.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (23 Oct 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Acabo de colgar con un amigo de Alicante y bueno doy algo más de info
> 
> 
> Sorprendentemente el muerto era un chaval de bien que tenía bastantes amigos por la zona, no entienden que ha pasado. Con un negocio bastante éxitoso
> ...



He entrado en el Instagram del agresor.
Del que ha muerto desconozco la identidad, pero por lo que he leído por ahí era un tatuador conocido, así que seguramente tendrá también ig.
...
Mucho cuidado con las peleas en zonas de fiesta, me ha tocado ver demasiadas y es muy fácil que la cosa más tonta acabe en desgracia.
Nunca hay que salir a buscar gresca porque no se sabe con quién se puede cruzar uno. En un segundo te has llevado el navajazo, puñetazo o botellazo que te destroce la vida.
Por el bulto que se ve en la cabeza, tiene pinta de muerte por hemorragia.


----------



## Mink (23 Oct 2022)

Es un caso autoctono este.
Ha sido un puñetazo, no 20 navajazos. Y ha sido uno a otro, no 20 contra uno o 10 contra 10. Borracho autoctono que iba liandola hasta que a otro autoctono se le han inchado los huevos, le ha soltao un galletón (a traicion, también), se le han ido las luces y se ha abierto la cabeza contra el suelo.
Por eso no hay que beber de mas ni meterse en peleas, porque aunque sea raro un golpe mal dado te puede dejar tonto de por vida o llevarte al otro barrio.
Aunque soy muy racista, no siempre de moronegros tiene que ir la cosa, y el que tiene acento de panchito del video parece un argentino que tampoco iba de malas.


----------



## Magufillo (23 Oct 2022)

Yo no creo que haya sido la galleta. El problema es que llevaba , la mano con la que le propina el gancho, infectada con una alta carga viral de sarscov2. Esa muerte tan fulminante solo puede achacarse al covid 19.


----------



## Covid Bryant (23 Oct 2022)

Una escoria menos, o dos según se mire. El borracho de mierda que va liándola al cementerio y el otro un par de años de sol y sombra.


----------



## anonymous375298 (23 Oct 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> En este caso, si el chaval quería irse a casa sin la sensación de "me llevo una hostia de gratis"



¿Pero está confirmado que el tío que le dio el puñetazo es un los que él había pegado antes?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Oct 2022)

Un golpe a traicion...de costado ...tremendo hijo de puta ...merece la pena de muerte


----------



## XRL (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> A ver: que si el vídeo fuera de un grupo de hispanoamericanos que rodea a un español que estaba paseando por ahí, evidentemente podría rascarse algo. Pero no es eso lo que se ve. Joder, que hasta el payaso de @OYeah dice que se liaría a hostias con 30, y aún querría que la culpa fuera para los demás.
> 
> Si has salido de fiesta, que supongo que no, sabrás que gentuza que va pegándose por ahí hay desde antes de la gran ola migratoria.



yo hace mil años que dejé de ir a discotecas porque solo veía gentuza barriobajera 

me gustaban de chaval por el rollo de las drogas y la música xd

pero estaba todo lleno de gentuza y ha seguido y sigue siendo igual

luego estuve un tiempo saliendo a discos latinas cuando eran wilsons y no habían colombianos ni dominicanos como ahora y se pasaba bien,mucho mejor ambiente que en discos españolas de locos borrachos yonquies

ahora en las discos latinas también está lleno de gentuza como en las españolas,no como pasaba hace 10-15 años

mucho mejor tomarse un café en el centro o quedar por apps si alguna se anima 

las discotecas son para que se reúna la fauna,sea española panchi o moronegra


----------



## McNulty (23 Oct 2022)

Ha sonado fuerte el testarazo.

Algunos estáis pintando al borracho como un angelico, pero en el vídeo le están acusando varios de pegar a gente en la discoteca. La gente no te mete un puñetazo porque si.


----------



## jkaza (23 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ha sonado fuerte el testarazo.
> 
> Algunos estáis pintando al borracho como un angelico, pero en el vídeo le están acusando varios de pegar a gente en la discoteca. La gente no te mete un puñetazo porque si.



Claro, la gente son angelitos 

Se cruza una tía, y ya sale el gallito a ponerse chulo delante de ella pegándole a alguien que está en inferioridad.


----------



## Soundblaster (23 Oct 2022)

_le pego a quien haga falta + extra soltando en el otro video_







¿que lo matan a traicion? para nada
a traición es por la espalda o usando un arma contra otro desarmado, el tipo estaba calentito y por alguna razon llevaba al menos 3 peleas, uno de los de al lado le escucho, lo tendria ya quemado y le lanza derechazo a la cara, perdida de conocimiento y muerto al impactar contra el suelo.

yo no veo la intencionalidad de matar en ningun lado.

me parece que esa noche se hizo limpieza en la calle y quitaron algo de basura de circulación los basureros.


----------



## Soundblaster (23 Oct 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Es decir que por ser subnormal borracho, merecía morir de esa manera no?. Por un puñetazo a traición?.



¿y si hubiera sido el que mata a otro?

o sea...cuando el notas suelta, todo ok
cuando el notas recibe..todo mal.

es que siempre que uno suelta debe saber que puede matar al otro...y siempre que recibes sabes que puedes ser tu el que mueras.


----------



## XRL (23 Oct 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Fuentes solventes de la zona me cuentan que los 2 intervinientes son unos HDLGP. La naturaleza sigue su curso.



si solo hay que ver las pintas para darse cuenta 

cuando veas a un tatuado o a uno con pintas de llamar la atención,subnormal o malote ya no hace falta saber mas

1 imagen vale mas que mil palabras


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (23 Oct 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Claro, la gente son angelitos
> 
> Se cruza una tía, y ya sale el gallito a ponerse chulo delante de ella pegándole a alguien que está en inferioridad.



Mirad el vídeo completo, está totalmente desfasado, diciendo tonterías y hablando de pegar a más gente, ha tenido mala suerte, pero es la misma mala suerte que tuvo aquel futbolista del Sevilla que se mató a 250 por hora.


----------



## Soundblaster (23 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Eres un gilipollas.
> 
> No es un cani y aunque lo fuera es TU cani.
> 
> ...



Proximamente montas la campaña: "adopta un cani marrullero, consume producto nacional".

Deja de decir memeces.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (23 Oct 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Eso no es una pelea, es pegar a una persona que no puede ni hablar. Con lo que llevaba en el cuerpo mas el puñetazo y golpe en el suelo, no se puede esperar otro desenlace.
> 
> Al agresor le puede caer la del pulpo, usar el deporte que sabe (está prohibido) para atacar a alguien en esas condiciones lo pueden considerar como arma.



Espero que sea como dices. Yo por edad ya no voy a esos sitios pero tengo amigos con hijos adolescentes y no me gustaría que se topasen con semejantes perros rabiosos.

Cuando yo salía también había peleas pero no recuerdo que acabasen en muertes.

Se nos viene una buena encima.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (23 Oct 2022)

El asesino al presidio.
Pero una cosa muy importante,un ser humano no se puede poner así de ciego.
No podía caminar y mucho menos hablar.
Es que luego estos cojen el coche y también pueden montar otro desaguisado.
Que descanse en paz el mozo.


----------



## jolu (23 Oct 2022)

Yo al fiambre lo veo en el vídeo como un ser inofensivo y drogado hasta las cejas. 
Parece ser que la había armado antes.

Me parece que si esto le hubiera ocurrido durante una pelea, pues mala suerte y al hoyo, pero yo no veo una pelea.
Yo veo a un asesino golpeando de imprevisto a un borracho que no parece ser un peligro en ese momento.

En cualquier caso, hoy nos queda un mundo mejor.


----------



## OYeah (23 Oct 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Acabo de colgar con un amigo de Alicante y bueno doy algo más de info
> 
> 
> Sorprendentemente el muerto era un chaval de bien que tenía bastantes amigos por la zona, no entienden que ha pasado. Con un negocio bastante éxitoso
> ...





Soundblaster dijo:


> Proximamente montas la campaña: "adopta un cani marrullero, consume producto nacional".
> 
> Deja de decir memeces.



Te han contestado en la cita de arriba, hijo de puta.


----------



## Soundblaster (23 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Te han contestado en la cita de arriba, hijo de puta.



Un chaval de bien mis cojones.

Tira a lamer pollas a la mugre.


----------



## zapatitos (23 Oct 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> ¿Alguien hace un resumen de lo sucedido?




El sublumpen haciendo sus cosas de sublumpen.

FIN.

Saludos.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Oct 2022)

Vamonos pa casa dice la maricona que le ha pegado a traicion, ¿pa casa? Pal talego hdlgp.............


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (23 Oct 2022)

Alicante de fiesta da bastante asco. 
Puedes dar con lo peor sin buscarlo tú. Encima en todos los sitios se mezclan todo tipo de calaña, no está segmentado. Un polvorín.


----------



## XRL (23 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Aquí Dios no pinta nada, a él déjalo tranquilo, que bastante tendrá con sus quehaceres. Aquí lo que vemos es un problema de un niñato de nueva hornada que tenía ganas de fiesta y pelea, y un marrónido que aprovecha el revuelo para meter la hostia por detrás. ¿De quién es la culpa? Hombre...el marrónido no quería matar a nadie, pero lo mató; y el otro tolete, sin la menor duda se merecía un cogotazo, pero recibió más de lo que merecía.
> 
> Al final yo con lo que me quedo es con la sensación de decadencia general. Decadencia tanto del contexto como de los personajes protagonistas. Y no da la sensación de caso aislado, ni muchísimo menos. Mañana o pasado habrá en burbuja otro vídeo de un género parecido. Que cada uno saque sus consecuencias.



que dices de marrónido? pero si es el típico cani malote tatuado yonqui español xd


----------



## XRL (23 Oct 2022)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Alicante de fiesta da bastante asco.
> Puedes dar con lo peor sin buscarlo tú. Encima en todos los sitios se mezclan todo tipo de calaña, no está segmentado. Un polvorín.



alicante es zona de canis y gitanos,como valencia


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Oct 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Dar un puñetazo a una persona con resultado de muerte , no es una negligencia.
> 
> Eso es por ejemplo un atropello o colocar una escalera mal y se mate alguien ...
> 
> Esto es un homicidio doloso .



Tal cual.

No sé qué ven algunos para obviar que los jueces lo van a interpretar así. Es un homicidio doloso de manual y de los más habituales, además.

Homicidio doloso, que no se monten películas.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (23 Oct 2022)

Bueno bueno el agresor y victima españoles de pura cepa pero seguramente el que les vendía la coca panchito 100%

y también hay un peruano en la trifulca


----------



## opilano (23 Oct 2022)

Dos tontos muy tontos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Oct 2022)

Uno muerto y el otro a la cárcel.

Pues al final no se ha quedado tan mal la noche.


----------



## geralto (23 Oct 2022)

Viví una larga temporada en Alicante, llevo ya 4 años fuera, siempre pensé que Alicante rima con denigrante, y cada vez que vuelvo a visitar amistades, cada vez rima más con denigrante. Mucha juventud desviada, muchos jóvenes drogadictos, el chico que ha fallecido posiblemente no tenga ni 30 años y mirad cómo vocaliza, como un yonki de estos de la cucharilla y la jeringuilla y con el tatuaje asqueroso en la cara que han puesto de moda el trap ese intento de estercolerizar a la juventud como en su día lo hizo el punk. Y ya como vayáis en verano cuando la ciudad se convierte en un barrio de Algeria... me da mucha pena


----------



## mirym94 (23 Oct 2022)

Pero si ni le a tocado que fue con un puño americano o se pegó en la cabeza


----------



## Eremita (23 Oct 2022)

Sí esa noticia la da un madero, lo expulsan no?


----------



## comprador de afecto (23 Oct 2022)

Yo viví una situación parecida pues el maldito vecino de enfrente me quiso dar un puñetazo en la calle, enfrente del bloque. Menos mal que gracias a mis reflejos agarré su puño y paré el golpe pero ese tipo venía directo a matarme, es que encima lo gritó.
Yo tengo ganas de irme de ese puto vecindario pero es complicado encontrar piso aceptable para mí.


----------



## OYeah (23 Oct 2022)

He visto el Facebook del agresor.

Kinki criador de pitbulls, tiene toda la pinta de broncas y mojador de chochitos.

Y viendo el video otra vez, lo mata cuando le da, se oye el chasquido. No cuando cae. Para mi que le rompió el cuello al darle de lado y borracho, con el cuello flojo. Muy mal sonido.


----------



## OYeah (23 Oct 2022)

comprador de afecto dijo:


> Yo viví una situación parecida pues el maldito vecino de enfrente me quiso dar un puñetazo en la calle, enfrente del bloque. Menos mal que gracias a mis reflejos agarré su puño y paré el golpe pero ese tipo venía directo a matarme, es que encima lo gritó.
> Yo tengo ganas de irme de ese puto vecindario pero es complicado encontrar piso aceptable para mí.




Decia Onassis que había que vivir en la urbanización más rica de la ciudad, aunque seas el portero. Mi experiencia vital es la misma: el entorno es decisivo.

Yo haría un esfuerzo aunque tuviera que vivir en menos m2. O sin garaje.


----------



## Alcazar (23 Oct 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Pero si ni le a tocado que fue con un puño americano o se pegó en la cabeza



Los golpes a traición son así, tu cuerpo no está preparado para reaccionar y no activa el "airbag" de reflejos necesarios para amortiguar la caida. En el estado de ebriedad del finado imaginate los reflejos que tendría.

A una amiga casi la matan porque la empujaron por la espalda una tarde mientras volvía de unas clases de inglés y se comió un banco de la calle con la frente. Fué una choni de medio metro celosa porque el cani que era su novio le comentó que mi amiga le parecía muy guapa y que siempre le había gustado. La vió y decidió empujarla, mi amiga ni conocía a la choni ni a su novio, esto se lo dijo la policía cuando detuvo a la choni porque hubo testigos.


----------



## mirym94 (23 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Los golpes a traición son así, tu cuerpo no está preparado para reaccionar y no activa el "airbag" de reflejos necesarios para amortiguar la caida. En el estado de ebriedad del finado imaginate los reflejos que tendría.
> 
> A una amiga casi la matan porque la empujaron por la espalda una tarde mientras volvía de unas clases de inglés y se comió un banco de la calle con la frente. Fué una choni de medio metro celosa porque el cani que era su novio le comentó que mi amiga le parecía muy guapa y que siempre le había gustado. La vió y decidió empujarla, mi amiga ni conocía a la choni ni a su novio, esto se lo dijo la policía cuando detuvo a la choni porque hubo testigos.



Hostia vaya tela,es bueno saberlo.


----------



## nomah (23 Oct 2022)

Cómo no creo en la justicia, al menos puedo afirmar que un subnormal menos en nuestra sociedad.

Ojalá el otro este una temporada buena en la cárcel, ya serían 2.

Lo bueno es que no han dejado descendencis


----------



## Können (23 Oct 2022)

Mirando el facebook del que lo mata ya se ve que no tiene muchas luces y es un follaperros y de perros peligrosos.

El otro que muere tampoco tiene muchas luces por haberse peleado tres veces.

Y el resto, probablemente lo más importante de todo esto, es el exceso de alcohol/drogas. Estando sobrios ambos probablemente no hubiese ocurrido nada.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Oct 2022)

Solo veo basura con Basura 

Me la pela


----------



## KUTRONIO (23 Oct 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Bueno, homicidio involuntario. Realmente lo grave es el golpe contra el suelo. Matar a alguien así es de 1 golpe entre 1 millon.



Es homicidio voluntario, le pega el puñetazo con la intención de hacerle daño


----------



## The Honkler (23 Oct 2022)

A ti te darán un estacazo en la cabeza y caerás como un conejo. 
Vete de Steven Seagal por la vida que tienes más papeletas que el broncas del vídeo


----------



## Javier de Carglass (23 Oct 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> ha sido a sangre fria, le va a caer un buen puro.



Homicidio tal cual.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Oct 2022)

Agresión gratuita y cobarde, a traición. A un tío que se le ve bebido y que se está yendo.
Lo hizo porque lo vio fácil, para darse el gustazo. 
Ojalá acabe igual el hp.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Oct 2022)

goooooder, si es que somos de blandiblú por dentro...

no somos nada...

un buen meco y PUM al otro barrio.

el caso es que el maromo se ve que sigue respirando estando en el suelo. A lo mejor es del josconcio al impactar contra el suelo lo que le mató.


----------



## EGO (23 Oct 2022)

Estas cosas han pasado siempre en ciertas zona de jarana.Yo he visto delante mio de todo,hasta atropellos por deudas de drogas y el conductor pasarle por encima dos veces al deudor.

Si el asesino era encima boxeador le van a meter un buen puro.


----------



## El Tirador (23 Oct 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Es homicidio voluntario, le pega el puñetazo con la intención de hacerle daño



Eso no funciona así. No hay armas ni objetos que puedan causar daño agravado . Dar un puñetazo no implica intencionalidad de matar hace algún tiempo en Oviedo pasó algo parecido un chaval mató a otro de un golpe ( una patada) .Le jugarán por homicidio involuntario.


----------



## EGO (23 Oct 2022)

La discoteca esta en San Juan y se llama Copity.Zona de chusma y despedidas de soltero por antonomasia.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

Mink dijo:


> Es un caso autoctono este.
> Ha sido un puñetazo, no 20 navajazos. Y ha sido uno a otro, no 20 contra uno o 10 contra 10. *Borracho autoctono que iba liandola hasta que a otro autoctono* se le han inchado los huevos, le ha soltao un galletón (a traicion, también), se le han ido las luces y se ha abierto la cabeza contra el suelo.
> Por eso no hay que beber de mas ni meterse en peleas, porque aunque sea raro un golpe mal dado te puede dejar tonto de por vida o llevarte al otro barrio.
> Aunque soy muy racista, no siempre de moronegros tiene que ir la cosa, y el que tiene acento de panchito del video parece un argentino que tampoco iba de malas.



Es que muchos ProArios, confundieron a los presuntos implicados, por su aspecto marrónido y demigrante (al menos el borracho pendenciero), con inmis.


----------



## KUTRONIO (23 Oct 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Eso no funciona así. No hay armas ni objetos que puedan causar daño agravado . Dar un puñetazo no implica intencionalidad de matar hace algún tiempo en Oviedo pasó algo parecido un chaval mató a otro de un golpe ( una patada) .Le jugarán por homicidio involuntario.



Como no hay intencionalidad de mararlo es homicidio (max 15 años) y no asesinato (max 25) pero al pegarle un puñetado hay untencionalidad de hacerle daño por eso es voluntario

El típico caso de homicidio involuntario es el atropello con un coche, "le golpee con el coche pero no quería hacerle daño fue un accidente señor juez"

Le van a caer menos de 15 por el atenuante de estar borracho


----------



## Yuyuy (23 Oct 2022)

Si han podido aprovechar los órganos del finado, ha quedado una historia con finales felices por todas partes


----------



## El Tirador (23 Oct 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Agresión gratuita y cobarde, a traición. A un tío que se le ve bebido y que se está yendo.
> Lo hizo porque lo vio fácil, para darse el gustazo.
> Ojalá acabe igual el hp.



Lo hizo porque iba con su piba para ir de machote resolutivo.Y que la chica mojase braga . Como para meterse con uno que le está dando yoyas a una. Esto es de primero de burbujo


----------



## El Tirador (23 Oct 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Tal cual.
> 
> No sé qué ven algunos para obviar que los jueces lo van a interpretar así. Es un homicidio doloso de manual y de los más habituales, además.
> 
> Homicidio doloso, que no se monten películas.



Que no funciona así


----------



## The Honkler (23 Oct 2022)

Vas al ignore por subnormal


----------



## El Tirador (23 Oct 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Correcto. Centro Europa está igual. La diferencia es que la sociedad autóctona está menos pantxitada que aquí. Allí la cultura cutre y violenta no ha penetrado en los autóctonos. En España se ha producido un cambio de cultura de la española a la sudaca. Todo ello impulsado por la basura de políticos, el gen sociata y cutre del español que la democracia ha acentuado y sobre todo que la pantxitada habla español. Si hablaran inglés estarían en UK jodiendo su sociedad.
> España está sentenciada



Esto está planeado desde hace décadas empezaron con Ricky Martín y " lo latino " antes de eso no se atendía una puta mierda a todo eso.Se ha importado lo peor el zorreo en las mujeres , la violencia .La música de mierda, la cocaína la gente se cree molona por llevar una camiseta de Escobar.Pero no hay nada que hacer


----------



## El Tirador (23 Oct 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> El tipo estaba colocado y había pegado a unas cuantas personas.



Entonces que vengan los Caballero y lo engrilleten no un puto cani a darle un puñetazo fácil para mojarle la a bragas a su novia .Y la noche pa ti tía te la regalo.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Esto está planeado desde hace décadas empezaron con Ricky Martín y " lo latino " antes de eso no se atendía una puta mierda a todo eso.Se ha importado lo peor el zorreo en las mujeres , la violencia .La música de mierda, la *cocaína* la gente se cree molona por llevar una camiseta de Escobar.Pero no hay nada que hacer



Las dronjas llevan en Ejpaña dende los 80. Otra cosa es que gracias al Milagro Económico del Ladrillo, la gente se pasara del caballo a la cocaína, pa sentirse tan triunfadores como un yuppie de Wall Street.


----------



## Archibald (23 Oct 2022)

El sosialismo de gosa o no se gosa.


----------



## Gotthard (23 Oct 2022)

Un notas andaba buscando gresca toda la noche y encontró la horma de su zapato. Circulen.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Un notas andaba buscando gresca toda la noche y encontró la horma de su zapato. Circulen.



Los colegillas del notas discrepan.


----------



## Sietebailes (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues según dicen, el rubio, de aspecto español, se había pegado ya con tres personas esa noche... así que querer echarle la culpa a los hispanoamericanos por una reyerta de la noche, en la que para colmo el implicado parece que estaba metiéndose en problemas...
> 
> Estáis intentando extrapolar de un hecho aislado de la noche, a dinámicas de la sociedad en general. Y no. Y el hecho es trágico y ojalá se vigilase más la fiesta por la noche, pero nada que ver con la inmigración, ojalá desde siempre.



Tu eres un traidor y una perra asquerosa.


----------



## Gotthard (23 Oct 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Los colegillas del notas discrepan.



Los coleguillas del notas dirán ahora que era San Francisco de Asís con tatuajes en la jeta.... pero la realidad es que el segurata lo abronca y dice claramente que habia montado tres peleas. Seguramente queria partirle la cara media discoteca y uno fue a hacer sus deseos realidad.

Lo cierto es que ademas hay mucha mala suerte, porque estando borracho y drogado, cae a plomo y en el video al final el tipo que intenta ayudarle comenta que hay sangre en el suelo y que llamen a una ambulancia. Tira una sandia desde la altura de tu pecho y mira que pasa. Pues añadele 60 kilos del tronco y verás con que aceleración pega su nuca contra el cemento del suelo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Oct 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Un puñetazo a traición y el chaval no se lo esperaba, en esas situaciones el instinto te hace estar alerta. En una discusión, mantener una distancia de seguridad para que eso no pase.
> Tendremos que ir aprendiendo wing chun



Se te quita la tontería cuando ves un navejazo a un federado de kickboxing como he visto yo.

Dejaos de artes marciales paco de mierda. Como el pancho o moronegro lleve navaja gameover


----------



## KUTRONIO (23 Oct 2022)

Ha sido homicio en eso estamos de acuerdo. Lo de las drogras y alcohol lo dirá la autopsia 

Si habido provocación o no por parte del muerto me da que sí por el video por lo tanto no le caerá la máxima del homicidio voluntario


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Oct 2022)

lectorina dijo:


> Video de antes de la muerte:
> 
> 
> Da pena, pero iba buscando. Por la foto de la detención se parece este que no quiere pelea, al detenido.



JAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJA


Hay que disfrutarlo


----------



## El Tirador (23 Oct 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Se te quita la tontería cuando ves un navejazo a un federado de kickboxing como he visto yo.
> 
> Dejaos de artes marciales paco de mierda. Como el pancho o moronegro lleve navaja gameover



Navaja? Hasta machete cubano llevan!


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Oct 2022)

Hay que quererte, puñetero ujajjajaaujauauu


----------



## Jebediah (23 Oct 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> Bufff, qué mal cuerpo se me ha quedado…
> Un saludo y cuidaos…



Pues un yonqui menos, buen desayuno de buena mañana.


----------



## adal86 (23 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> que dices de marrónido? pero si es el típico cani malote tatuado yonqui español xd



Me dio la impresión de que el que le soltó la ostia era un marrónido.


----------



## eltonelero (23 Oct 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Lo hizo porque iba con su piba para ir de machote resolutivo.Y que la chica mojase braga . Como para meterse con uno que le está dando yoyas a una. Esto es de primero de burbujo



Fuera de coñas, despues de las drojas y el componente marrónido, el tercer elemento que incita a la violencia en el mundo de la noche son la mujeres. Bien sean ellas las que inician las grescas (tipico ehehehehe me has empujado/tocado un brazo), bien porque hay tios que necesitan reafirmarse delante de alguna que está evaluando su potencial marrullero, bien porque las mujeres tienden a enmierdar aun mas situaciones al borde del enfrentamiento. 

He visto varias veces situaciones donde si no hay mujeres de por medio los enfrentamientos se pueden apaciguar pero como haya mujeres ehehehehando o metiendo cizaña la cosa irá a peor.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Oct 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Lo hizo porque iba con su piba para ir de machote resolutivo.Y que la chica mojase braga . Como para meterse con uno que le está dando yoyas a una. Esto es de primero de burbujo



En el vídeo no queda claro quién es el agresor. Parece ese de azul en principio, pero luego queda tapada la escena y el golpe parece que viene por la izquierda, fuera del foco principal. No me extrañaría que hubiera sido un tercero oportunista.

Está claro que hay que ser un poco gili para frecuentar esos sitios de mierda y mucho menos beber y meterse en líos.
Pero al final la gente sale y bebe.

Y eso no quita lo reprobable de esas acciones mezquinas de hdp, que no merecen otra cosa que la misma moneda, pero doblada.


----------



## El_neutral (23 Oct 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Se te quita la tontería cuando ves un navejazo a un federado de kickboxing como he visto yo.
> 
> Dejaos de artes marciales paco de mierda. Como el pancho o moronegro lleve navaja gameover


----------



## la_trotona (23 Oct 2022)

geralto dijo:


> Viví una larga temporada en Alicante, llevo ya 4 años fuera, siempre pensé que Alicante rima con denigrante, y cada vez que vuelvo a visitar amistades, cada vez rima más con denigrante. Mucha juventud desviada, muchos jóvenes drogadictos, el chico que ha fallecido posiblemente no tenga ni 30 años y mirad cómo vocaliza, como un yonki de estos de la cucharilla y la jeringuilla y con el tatuaje asqueroso en la cara que han puesto de moda el trap ese intento de estercolerizar a la juventud como en su día lo hizo el punk. Y ya como vayáis en verano cuando la ciudad se convierte en un barrio de Algeria... me da mucha pena



¿Qué opina @Gatoo_ de esto? Pero si lo denigrante de verdad sólo es Madrid y Barcelona...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Oct 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


>



E ya


----------



## Pichorrica (23 Oct 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> El sosialismo de gosa o no se gosa.



Qué tiene que ver lo que dices con lo que ha pasado subnormal


----------



## estupeharto (23 Oct 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Ha sido homicio en eso estamos de acuerdo. Lo de las drogras y alcohol lo dirá la autopsia
> 
> Si habido provocación o no por parte del muerto me da que sí por el video por lo tanto no le caerá la máxima del homicidio voluntario



¿Cuál es la provocación que justifique lo que ha hecho el agresor?
No la veo


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (23 Oct 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Todo esto irá a peor en unos años.
> No hay quien lo pare.
> Con la nueva ley que regala nacionalidad a los tataranietos d españoles en pantxilandia que Díos nos coja confesados.



Es lo que pasa por tener traidores y vendidos en el gobierno. Pero no de ahora, desde hace muchos años, pero lo de ahora es un verdadero ascazo.


----------



## Dmtry (23 Oct 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Joder, ¿pero has visto el primer video? Es el puto borracho de mierda acabado de la vida el que le pega un puñetazo a traición al otro, que no quiere pelea ni problemas. El otro se ha quedado quieto para no buscarse un problema después de haber recibido un puñetazo en la cara porque sabe que si le da él lo noquea.
> 
> También le ha pegado a otras cinco personas y parece que no es la primera vez. ¿Y todavía quieres que la familia de un subnormal que va pegándole a la gente los fines de semana se busque un buen abogado para joderle la vida más?
> 
> Ojalá te pase a tí, que estés tan tranquilo tomándote una cerveza y venga un sobnormal a vacilarle a tu novia delante tuya y a pegarte, gilipollas. Putos flanders.



Eres retrasado mental.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (23 Oct 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Un chaval muerto por una tontería esas es la realidad y la sociedad que hay, la juventud que viene da miedo.
> 
> Les aprueban la eso suspendiendo todo, carecen de cultura y respeto, de valores, .... en 30 años vais a flipar



No. En treinta años, no. Ya estamos flipando y lo que nos queda.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (23 Oct 2022)

Hala, vamonos, vamonos! (A la carcel)


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Es lo que pasa por tener traidores y vendidos en el gobierno. Pero no de ahora, desde hace muchos años, pero lo de ahora es un verdadero ascazo.



Claro. La culpa de que un _tutuador_ colgado vaya buscando pelea, y acabe recibiendo el golpe de uno que se hartaría es de los traidores y vendidos del gobierno. Piove, governo ladro!, como siempre ¿No?


----------



## Dmtry (23 Oct 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Sí esto es más sencillo camarada.
> 
> El agresor se quería hacer el chulo , le pega la hostia (a traición) para naturalmente noquearlo y demostrar que es un gran golpeador. Pero la vida cambia en segundos, tiene una mala caída y muerto. Vida arruinada por un idiota.
> 
> ...



Seguramente la churri ya tiene el rabo de otro chuleta del barrio en la boca


----------



## Tawanchai (23 Oct 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> No. En treinta años, no. Ya estamos flipando y lo que nos queda.



Bueno es verdad, cuando los de la eso regalada en 5 años sean los que trabajen... te cuiden... te atiendan... esa gente no sabe sumar 2+2 ni que es una comunidad autónom... ahí lo dejo


----------



## eltonelero (23 Oct 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> No. En treinta años, no. Ya estamos flipando y lo que nos queda.



Nos pasa como con la rana a la que se le va subiendo la temperatura.... 
Si a alguien de los años 90s les pones videos actuales fliparia y eso que en los 90s ya teniamos la noche de drojas y desfase. 

Dentro de 20 años dirá que fliparemos en los 2060s pero si a nosotros nos mostraran imagenes del 2032 seguramente ya flipariamos


----------



## Dmtry (23 Oct 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> _le pego a quien haga falta + extra soltando en el otro video_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso se lo cuentas al juez...


----------



## Kbkubito (23 Oct 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> ha sido a sangre fria, le va a caer un buen puro.



No lo creo.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Nos pasa como con la rana a la que se le va subiendo la temperatura....
> Si a alguien de los años 90s les pones videos actuales fliparia y eso que en los 90s ya teniamos la noche de drojas y desfase.
> 
> Dentro de 20 años dirá que fliparemos en los 2060s pero si a nosotros nos mostraran imagenes del 2032 seguramente ya flipariamos



Enseñe a los de los 80 lo que pasa ahora, y les parecerán mariconaditas. Solo con recordarle el número de asaltos a sucursales bancarias en un día entonces, comparado con el número de atracos ahora al año, haría avergonzar a las mariconas que viven angustiadas a día de hoy.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (23 Oct 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Esto está planeado desde hace décadas empezaron con Ricky Martín y " lo latino " antes de eso no se atendía una puta mierda a todo eso.Se ha importado lo peor el zorreo en las mujeres , la violencia .La música de mierda, la cocaína la gente se cree molona por llevar una camiseta de Escobar.Pero no hay nada que hacer



Hasta que no llegue el hambre lo dudo. Y las paguitas sirven para callar al rebaño. 
Si llegan violaciones máximas y esto pasa a ser caracas igual despiertan. 

Y sí. No han traído más que mierda en particular mujeres que son medio monos gordas y sin educación. Pero ojo que las convalidan un fp con una ing superior. 
España está totalmente sentenciada. Quién puede pagar impuestos aquí?


----------



## Panzerfaust (23 Oct 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> El asesino al presidio.
> Pero una cosa muy importante,un ser humano no se puede poner así de ciego.
> No podía caminar y mucho menos hablar.
> Es que luego estos cojen el coche y también pueden montar otro desaguisado.
> Que descanse en paz el mozo.



No hombre no, no digas eso, si coge el coche y mata 6 ciclistas aquí será un héroe


----------



## Onesimo39 (23 Oct 2022)

Siempre se van los mejores. Según el segurata se había pegado con 3 personas esa noche.

Se ve que no tenía comportamientos sanos. Mínimo era politoxicomano y viviría posiblemente de robar y hacer 4 tatuajes


----------



## Gatoo_ (23 Oct 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Qué opina @Gatoo_ de esto? Pero si lo denigrante de verdad sólo es Madrid y Barcelona...



A mí Alicante capital también me parece una mierda de ciudad. No sé a santo de qué me citas.

Cuando me tuve que ir a vivir a Elche por trabajo estuve valorando la posibilidad de alquilar en Alicante, y me lo dejaron muy claro: "_Elche tiene dos barrios malos y Alicante tiene dos barrios buenos, así que tú verás_".

Si lo dices por mi frase de '_Madrid es un infierno_', me reafirmo en lo dicho.
Nunca diré que la gente de Madrid es mala porque sería falso; Madrid socialmente es de las ciudades más abiertas de España con una notable diferencia sobre cualquier otra. Ahora bien, eso no quita que laboralmente, salarialmente, por precio de vivienda y por coste de la cesta de la compra sea de las peores elecciones que se pueden tomar en todo el país. Madrid es una ciudad para gente con alma de esclavo.


----------



## Aeneas (23 Oct 2022)

¿Qué vertedero y que niño muerto? Esto ha pasado siempre en esas zonas. De hecho lo de ahora ha sido una mierda y un tonto follonero borracho que ha caído mal.

Vaya país de rojos y maricones para considerar esto como una decadencia. Y el muerto tiene pinta de que andaba buscando bronca porque uno le dice: "le has pegado a 3 personas en menos de 5 minutos"..


----------



## PRIDEBOWL (23 Oct 2022)

¿Y ahora quién cojones me termina el tatuaje?


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (23 Oct 2022)

anonymous375298 dijo:


> ¿Pero está confirmado que el tío que le dio el puñetazo es un los que él había pegado antes?



Hombre. Como que se lleva un galletón del borracho.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (23 Oct 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Un golpe a traicion...de costado ...tremendo hijo de puta ...merece la pena de muerte



El problema es que el muerto le había hecho lo mismo antes. Es que habláis sin haber visto los vídeos. 
Podríamos decir que sin querer, le ha hecho lo que tú pides.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (23 Oct 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Claro. La culpa de que un _tutuador_ colgado vaya buscando pelea, y acabe recibiendo el golpe de uno que se hartaría es de los traidores y vendidos del gobierno. Piove, governo ladro!, como siempre ¿No?



Pues sí, porque han sido los sucesivos gobiernos los que han impuesto esa sociedad, que cada día irá a peor. Seguro que este colgado ya ha hecho algunas tropelías y como no se le ha puesto freno ni castigado, pues el tío se piensa que ancha es Castilla y puede ir por ahí dando mamporros por la puta cara. Al igual que la gente que va muy pasada de todo y va buscando bronca es profundamente gilipollas, porque lo único que ganan es un poquito de ego, pudiendo perder muchas cosas e incluso dando con la horma de su zapato, que te dé la del pulpo. En calle hay que andarse con cien ojos porque no sabes a quien tienes enfrente. Por otro lado, la sensación de impunidad que tiene buena parte de la chusma (nacional e importada) en este país es de traca, lo ves en la calle todos los días. Eso sí, al ciudadano que curra e intenta llevar el día a día sin joder a los demás, se le machaca. Si eso no es culpa de los sucesivos gobiernos, yo soy el Papa de Roma.


----------



## Abc123CBA (23 Oct 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> DEP



Siempre pegaba.


----------



## Abc123CBA (23 Oct 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> ¿Alguien hace un resumen de lo sucedido?



Borracho español se pasa la noche de fiesta y peleas hasta que le devuelven el golpe, con la mala suerte de que se muere del golpe. El vengador es latino y al foro solo le importa este dato.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (23 Oct 2022)

ANTECEDENTES DE HECHO 

Alfredo , es diestro en técnicas de combate, habiendo estado en posesión de licencia federativa nacional de
Kickboxing y Muaythay al menos durante los años 2016 y 2017, y participando en diversos combates en este
tipo de lucha.

Alfredo se sirvió de su superioridad física, de su corpulencia y de sus conocimientos en artes marciales, en
esta agresión.

Sergio pesaba 62 kilogramos, era de estatura levemente inferior que el acusado, y padecía por estas fechas de un proceso diarreico, que estaba siendo tratado por el médico

A causa de los múltiples golpes propinados, Sergio sufrió las siguientes lesiones, que le ocasionaron la
muerte aproximadamente dos horas después, a las 22: 42 h, por insuficiencia respiratoria aguda por shock
traumático. En la exploración de la cabeza se constató la existencia de: Fractura de ambos maxilares, con-
minuta y pérdida de piezas dentales, fractura del paladar superior roto, observándose la zona de cavum.
Hematomas bilaterales perioritarios, fracturas perioritarias bilaterales. Otorragia izquierda. Fractura de ambos
huesos nasales. 

De lo expuesto se infiere que el acusado, con tales acciones violentas, propias de un experto en artes marciales,
atendiendo a la precisión, intensidad y reiteración de los golpes en la cabeza y tórax (donde se alojan órganos
vitales), tenía la clara intención de acabar con la vida de Sergio . 

FUNDAMENTOS DE DERECHO

PRIMERO .- Por la Magistrada Presidente del Tribunal del Jurado, perteneciente a la Sección 15ª de la Audiencia
Provincial de Madrid, se dictó Sentencia número **0/2020, de 16 de julio, aclarada por Auto de fecha 30 del
mismo mes y año, en el procedimiento de Tribunal del Jurado n° **65/2019, causa procedente del Juzgado
de Primera Instancia e Instrucción n° 1 de Colmenar Viejo, por medio de la cual *se condena a Alfredo , como
autor criminalmente responsable de un delito de homicidio, con la concurrencia de la circunstancia agravante
de abuso de superioridad y la atenuante analógica de trastorno psíquico, a una pena de doce años de prisión, y
también con la pena accesoria de inhabilitación absoluta durante el tiempo de condena. Y al cumplimiento de*


JURISPRUDENCIA
la medida de libertad vigilada consistente en la obligación de seguir tratamiento médico externo con control
periódico durante un tiempo de 10 años (y la obligación de comunicación al tribunal los cambios de domicilio
durante 10 años). Se le condena igualmente a la correspondiente indemnización civil, y se absuelve como
responsable civil subsidiario la Administración Central del Estado (Ministerio del Interior, Dirección General de
Instituciones Peniten 




Por si alguno no se lo cree aún ...


----------



## Araco (23 Oct 2022)

" Un centenar de dialectos blasfemos asaltaban el cielo desde esta mescolanza de podredumbre material y espiritual. Hordas de merodeadores deambulaban gritando y cantando por callejones y calles; unas manos furtivas, de tarde en tarde, apagaban de pronto la luz y corrían las cortinas, y unos rostros oscuros, marcados por el pecado desaparecían de la ventana al sorprenderlos el visitante. Los policías desesperan de imponer algún orden, y tratan de levantar barreras a fin de proteger el mundo exterior del contagio. Al ruido metálico de la patrulla responde una especie de silencio espectral, y los detenidos que se llevan jamás se muestran comunicativos. Los delitos evidentes son tan variados como los dialectos locales, y abarcan desde el contrabando de ron y la entrada clandestina de extranjeros, pasando por los diversos grados de depravación y oscuro vicio, hasta el asesinato y la mutilación en sus formas más horrendas. "


Extracto del relato "El horror de Red Hook" de H.P Lovecraft.

Este hombre ya veía como su USA natal se estaba yendo a la mierda con lo inmigración a principios del siglo pasado, no me quiero imaginar lo que pensaría ahora, pero esta parte del relato se puede aplicar perfectamente a la situación actual. España se parece cada vez más a Latam.


----------



## La biografia (23 Oct 2022)

Otro caso aislado.


----------



## Tawanchai (23 Oct 2022)

Conclusión: si haces artes marciales, no te apuntes a la federación y que sea un secreto.


----------



## Smoker (23 Oct 2022)

La noche es para los maleantes por eso se lleva más el tardeo


----------



## HaCHa (23 Oct 2022)

Araco dijo:


> Este hombre ya veía como su USA natal se estaba yendo a la mierda con lo inmigración a principios del siglo pasado, no me quiero imaginar lo que pensaría ahora, pero esta parte del relato se puede aplicar perfectamente a la situación actual.



Lovecraft era un puto genio, sí, pero también un castuzo de mucho cuidado. Se veía a sí mismo como un caballero inglés, venía de una familia de rancio abolengo, cuyo linaje se podía trazar a los primeros colonos británicos, los del Mayflower. Por desgracia, cuando se vio arruinado y tuvo que buscar empleo, descubrió que, para el mercado laboral de Nueva York de entonces, era un puto inútil sin estudios ni empuje para hacer nada, un cayetano de manual, un sobreprotegido y ultraprivilegiado, que tenía menos empleabilidad que un bracero africano recién llegado y analfabeto.

Y eso lo lanzó de cabeza al racismo más visceral. No lo quiso aceptar. Se encerró en su teoría porqueyolovalguista de que él merecía más que los que no tenían nada, siendo un tío que vivía en una mansión victoriana. No habría podido sobrevivir ni dos días comiendo lo mismo que el bracero africano recién llegado, pero los odiaba tanto como para hacer una obra terrorífica, que cambió la historia de la narrativa de terror universal.

Es un gran ejemplo, paradigmático, de lo que es el racismo: ignorancia, cerrazón, impotencia, inutilidad, prepotencia, ranciedad, arrogancia... un dechado de valores y virtudes. Si Lovecraft se hubiera dignado al menos en sacarse el graduado escolar en vez de abandonar los estudios por creerse superior al sistema educativo, si se hubiera dignado al menos en monetizar las pocas letras que dominaba... pero nada, ni siquiera veía aceptable lo de tratar de ganar dinero con sus escritos. Era un prosista de mierda, incapaz de describir nada, de retratar un personaje básico o un diálogo simple, pero un gran imaginero. Y no fue capaz de hacer valer una mierda, siendo un puto genio. Se lo comió el racismo y, a día de hoy, la tragedia es lo grandísima que podría haber sido su obra si en vez de escribir sobre el odio y el rencor se hubiera centrado en lo que mejor sabía hacer: dar forma a lo imposible y plasmar la locura.


----------



## thanos2 (23 Oct 2022)

No sé cuándo va a aprender la gente que un puñetazo en la cara hace que pierdas el equilibrio y la cabeza golpee el suelo. Cuando eso pasa, suele haber muerte cerebral.


----------



## KUTRONIO (23 Oct 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la provocación que justifique lo que ha hecho el agresor?
> No la veo



Creo que le caga en la madre del agresor, repasa el video


----------



## EGO (23 Oct 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> La noche es para los maleantes por eso se lleva más el tardeo



El problema es mezclar fariña+alcohol+bajo CI=1 muerto y otro que se va unos cuantos años al talego.

Da igual que sea las 5 de la madrugada que las 4 de la tarde.


----------



## Burundangoso (23 Oct 2022)

"Uno me duras"

Le dice en el vídeo anterior. Pues tenía razón.


----------



## The Honkler (23 Oct 2022)

Burundangoso dijo:


> "Uno me duras"
> 
> Le dice en el vídeo anterior. Pues tenía razón.



A traición sí. 
Una pena que no tengamos pena de muerte para toda esta gentuza.
Cualquier día podría ser alguien que no busca bronca la víctima.


----------



## Pasta (23 Oct 2022)

La semana en la que un poli denuncia que la mayoría de delitos son cometidos por extranjeros, se difunde en todos los medios un asesinato en el que víctima y verdugo son españoles. Casualidades.


----------



## RFray (23 Oct 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> ha sido a sangre fria, le va a caer un buen puro.



No creo, en parte depende de lo bueno que sea el abogado que le defienda, pero a lo mejor no le cae ni homicidio.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Oct 2022)

Algunos se creían que el panchimoronegrismo era una broma

@TORREVIEJAS


----------



## Le Truhan (23 Oct 2022)

La decadencia de la sociedad es insoportable y además lo que viene es horrible, pero lo de casa es peor. Esta semana me estaban contando lo que cuentan en los colegios públicos y de calidad y concertados también. Que depresión


----------



## chavolero (23 Oct 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Yo al fiambre lo veo en el vídeo como un ser inofensivo y drogado hasta las cejas.
> Parece ser que la había armado antes.
> 
> Me parece que si esto le hubiera ocurrido durante una pelea, pues mala suerte y al hoyo, pero yo no veo una pelea.
> ...



hay otro video de antes de la pelea en el que se ve cómo el fallecido le propina un puñetazo en la cara al asesino, que después se venga.


----------



## Gonorrea (23 Oct 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> La decadencia de la sociedad es insoportable y además lo que viene es horrible, pero lo de casa es peor. Esta semana me estaban contando lo que cuentan en los colegios públicos y de calidad y concertados también. Que depresión



Que cuentan?


----------



## tartesius (23 Oct 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> uien muñeco la broma es de 600.000€ (por gran invalidez es lo que se paga) y como eso es responsabilidad civil, pagarás con tus vienes presentes y futuros y si no puedes pagar, eso supone más años de prisión (muchos)
> 
> Yo en mis años mozos aprendí que a partir de las 12AM a 1AM solo queda gentuza, bronqueros, herniados, putones, locos, borrachos y enfarlopados por la calle, así que mejor empezar a salir a partir de las 9PM, cenar algo, beber algo, jiji y jojó y como dije, a partir de las 12 a las 1 de la madrugada a casita, ya que tienes un alto riesgo de encontrarte con algún tipo de los anteriormente mencionados.



Buen consejo, si ya han cerrado el metro es que ya vas tarde


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Rojazo que se va por las ramas. Cunetazo.



Ni esa puta, breve y ridícula frase has sido capaz de escribir sin fallos, no digamos ya con gracia. Tú no llegas ni a bufón.

PD: no hay idiota que no vaya diciendo rojo o facha a todo el mundo.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Van a tener que pedir IQ para florear por aquí, porque para dar a entender una idea básica, hay que explicarla en 3 párrafos.
> 
> Lo que digo es que un español no tiene que ir montando follón en España, y un inmigrante menos todavía, que deberían estar más suavitos que los propios españoles, porque viven en un país que les ha acogido. Y si el español es un borracho o un yonki, habría que ver en qué está fallando el sistema y tomar medidas para que ese tipo de gentuza no vaya buscando peleas por locales de fiesta.



Quién tiene que pasar el test eres tú, subnormal sueltarollos.

Te respondí porque dijiste: "ni mucho menos un inmigrante que debería trabajar, callar y cumplir las normas sociales.
"

Dando a entender que pensabas que el agresor era inmigrante, idiota.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> El punto dos no te lo compro. Toda la vida de Dios ha habido peleas, robos y problemas, sí, pero en la última década se han disparado los casos. Y no lo digo yo, lo dicen policías, por ejemplo, como el que salió el otro día en Youtube y lo fulminaron.
> 
> El que no quiera ver la relación inmigracion-problemas que se lo haga ver.
> 
> Y lo de el chico de este post... pues sí que parece que la estaba liando y que se me merecía mínimo un toque. Vinieron, se lo dieron, y tuvo la mala suerte que cayó mal en suelo duro, y adiós; al hoyo y a otra cosa.



Joder macho, ¿en serio hay que explicaros todo paso a paso como a bebés? El policía aquel cancelado, hablaba de una comisaría en concreto y de delitos en general, no de los delitos de la fiesta de la noche, que es de lo que hablaba yo y de lo que va el hilo.

¿Tú crees que este caso tiene algo que ver con la inmigración?


----------



## McNulty (23 Oct 2022)

Lo que es seguro es que nadie se va a meter en la cárcel con el cani.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Le ha dado en la sien, golpe mortal.



en serio? No crees que haya sida el golpe contra el suelo?


----------



## vienedelejos (23 Oct 2022)

Qué asco todo: el entorno, la situación, el paisanaje, los implicados.....es repulsivo. 

Dicho lo cuál, lamento mucho que alguien muera de esa manera absurda. Es un sinsentido. 

Mira que yo, en mis tiempos, salí todo que quise y más. Pero el mundo de la noche es artificial, tóxico y peligroso (en varios sentidos).


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

PRIDEBOWL dijo:


> ¿Y ahora quién cojones me termina el tatuaje?



Es lo que ya están diciendo las chonis que dan vida a Telecinco. 









Dakota Tárraga pide justicia para el joven que ha muerto de un puñetazo en una discoteca: "Ese chaval me tatuó"


Un joven de 26 años ha muerto esta madrugada a causa de un puñetazo en una conocida discoteca de San Juan de Alicante. Dakota Tárraga , exconcursant




www.telecinco.es




*Dakota Tárraga pide justicia para el joven que ha muerto de un puñetazo en una discoteca de Alicante: "Ese chaval me tatuó"*
*Dakota Tárraga*, exconcursante de 'Supervivientes', reacciona a la noticia y *pide justicia para el fallecido* a través de sus redes, a quien conocía personalmente.


----------



## adal86 (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder macho, ¿en serio hay que explicaros todo paso a paso como a bebés? El policía aquel cancelado, hablaba de una comisaría en concreto y de delitos en general, no de los delitos de la fiesta de la noche, que es de lo que hablaba yo y de lo que va el hilo.
> 
> ¿Tú crees que este caso tiene algo que ver con la inmigración?



Hombre, vamos a ver, no soy adivino para saber si el que le dió la ostia fue un inmigrante buscando bronca o un español que le dió una bien merecida ostia. En principio parece lo segundo, por tanto eso haría que tengas razón, pero no está la cosa muy clara. Lo que sí está más que claro, es que la inmigración está subiendo la delincuencia, y también la delincuenta, y quizás sobretodo esta, en ambientes de fiesta; yo estoy cansado de ver vídeos de inmigrantes peleándose entre ellos, o con españoles, en ambientes de fiesta.


----------



## The Honkler (23 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo que es seguro es que nadie se va a meter en la cárcel con el cani.



El cani en la cárcel será la putilla, qué crees que hay dentro? testigos de Jehová?


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Repito si ha pegado que llamen a la policia Y LE MULTEN. Si yo voy a buscarte y te meto un meco porque si es despreporcionado?



Tendrás razón. Pero en plena noche, que te pega uno un golpe y te vacila antes yéndote de rositas, estás jodido clamando venganza... Igual no te planteas llamar a la poli, o piensas que no tienes pruebas, o que para qué perder el tiempo para que le pongan 50€ de multa...

Si en España hubiera una policía rápida y una justicia no sólo rápida, sino dura, la gente acudiría a ella más. Pero ya sabemos cómo va esto...

No lo justifico y más porque no lo hemos visto. Pero que te den un golpe porque sí un tipo en frenesí drogado, y luego nos cuentes si tienes ocasión si no se lo devuelves con todas tus fuerzas.


----------



## audienorris1899 (23 Oct 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Es lo que ya están diciendo las chonis que dan vida a Telecinco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bufff qué fuerte tía, este chaval me tatuó; no le conocía de nada más, pero debía de ser un ser de luz porque hacía tatuajes y además me hizo uno a mí.

Sinceramente, empatizo más con el que le tumba que con el "tatuador" drogadicto o borracho que se dedicaba a dar hostias aleatorias. Recordemos que una de esas hostias se la dio al que luego le tumba, así que él solito se lo buscó. Ni que decir cabe que si el "asesino" fuese originario del magreb, en Telecinco no se hubieran hecho eco de la noticia.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Hombre, vamos a ver, no soy adivino para saber si el que le dió la ostia fue un inmigrante buscando bronca o un español que le dió una bien merecida ostia. En principio parece lo segundo, por tanto eso haría que tengas razón, pero no está la cosa muy clara. Lo que sí está más que claro, es que la inmigración está subiendo la delincuencia, y también la delincuenta, y quizás sobretodo esta, en ambientes de fiesta; yo estoy cansado de ver vídeos de inmigrantes peleándose entre ellos, o con españoles, en ambientes de fiesta.



Ahora hay más móviles para grabar.

En mi época creo que había más peleas que ahora. Recuerdo una época que una por finde te topabas, que tenías que apartarte y todo, a veces una multitud contra un chaval solo. Sin inmigrantes.


----------



## Abrojo (23 Oct 2022)

Eso por pegar a traición como un cobarde, ahora al talego y el otro muerto

Que al final todo es chusma y nos queda un balance positivo, puede. Lo que me inquieta es pensar q cualquiera puede verse con ganas de soltar un puño por defender a otro u otra y matar a alguien o que maten. Es jodido


----------



## Poncho129 (23 Oct 2022)

Insurrección dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver con la inmigración aunque le ha matado un inmigrante, además a traición.
> 
> Me cago en tu puta estirpe, subnormal.



No, no tiene nada que ver. Qué va.
Que casi todos los crímenes que se perpetran los cometan morosimios y panchitos subnormales no tiene nada que ver. Qué va.
Mira, como eres un subnomal retrasado mental e hijo de la grandísima puta te vas al ignore de cabeza.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Algunos se creían que el panchimoronegrismo era una broma
> 
> @TORREVIEJAS



Los únicos hispanoamericanos que salen en este vídeo, a la luz del vídeo, son víctimas que se contienen pese a haber sido insultados y tal vez agredidos.


----------



## Tales90 (23 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo que es seguro es que nadie se va a meter en la cárcel con el cani.



Al cani cuando lo cojan una banda de argelinos le van a poner el culo como un bebedero de patos.


----------



## Beltrax (23 Oct 2022)

reconozco acento peruano de uno de los panchis


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (23 Oct 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Borracho español se pasa la noche de fiesta y peleas hasta que le devuelven el golpe, con la mala suerte de que se muere del golpe. El vengador es latino y al foro solo le importa este dato.



El que le pega no es hispanoamericano. Los latinos eran un pueblo de la antigüedad, de la península Itálica.


----------



## Le Truhan (23 Oct 2022)

Gonorrea dijo:


> Que cuentan?



Van a ful con el trasvestismo y hacen a todos los niños de extrema izquierda. Y eso en un barrio bien, que no hay demasiada inmigración. Deprimente.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Oct 2022)

Yo tengo una máxima y es el no estar en ningún sitio donde haya moros o sudamericanos. 
Uno ya tiene una edad y no alterna por la noche pero sea a la hora que sea, si hay sudacas, moros o gitanos. A ese sitio no entro, ni me siento en ninguna terraza en la que haya esa gente.

especialmente sudacas ygitanos porque luego hay familias de moros franceses, que te los encuentras en verano por levante y son como benzemas con bmw y van con los hijos y esa pues no es mala gente. Pero no me gustan las familias ni gitanas ni sudacas. No. No me gusta esa gente


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Oct 2022)

Este verano, salimos a cenar una noche por Santander y flipé la cantidad de sudacas que ya están integrados como algo normal. Van a bares de españoles y tal. Y a mi me llamaba la atención pero se ve que a la gente joven ya no. Yo dejé de salir por la noche hace ya catorce años pero lo que vi este verano me dejó a cuadros. Son los gusanos en el cesto de manzanas.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (23 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Yo tengo una máxima y es el no estar en ningún sitio donde haya moros o sudamericanos.
> Uno ya tiene una edad y no alterna por la noche pero sea a la hora que sea, si hay sudacas, moros o gitanos. A ese sitio no entro, ni me siento en ninguna terraza en la que haya esa gente.
> 
> especialmente sudacas ygitanos porque luego hay familias de moros franceses, que te los encuentras en verano por levante y son como benzemas con bmw y van con los hijos y esa pues no es mala gente. Pero no me gustan las familias ni gitanas ni sudacas. No. No me gusta esa gente



Igualmente bar que contrata un pantxi bar que no voy


----------



## Alberto Liberto (23 Oct 2022)

Me he leído todos los comentarios de las, hasta ahora 31 páginas, y por decir algo distinto añado:

- En la calle no hay categorías ni cortes de peso, tú puedes ser Volkanovski si quieres que un portero de 2 metros y 120 kilos de peso te conecta un golpe y hasta siempre comandante.
- No hay árbitros que paren la pelea, ni prohiban las patadas a la cabeza estando en el suelo, ni los golpes a la espalda o de conejo en el cuello (buscad la historia de Prichard Colón, boxeador invicto que recibió un golpe de conejo en uno de sus combates y ahí lo tienes semi vegetal).
- Contra objetos contundentes y armas punzantes o mueres o vives con lesiones. Las coreografías de defensa personal molan pero un tío que ponga la mano izquierda delante y con la derecha haga cortes precisos y seleccionados en horizontal ya me dices cómo le quitas la faca sin pincharte.

En cuanto al caso en sí da igual si el fiambre (DEP) venía del barrio más peligroso o de alta alcurnia (como se comenta por aquí). Lo que está claro es que (según los datos de un amigo policía) el tío la lío 3 o más veces dentro del local (por mucho que los dueños digan que fue fuera), y según el vídeo fuera le dio un puñetazo a su posteriormente asesino.

Probablemente no sería la primera vez y tarde o temprano te encuentras con psicópatas vengativos como tú o peores que fue lo que pasó.

Lo de las tías siempre es igual siempre están enfangando todo y más si son novias de cani. Se sienten protegidas y empiezan a liarla y a provocar o simplemente meter cizaña en mayor o menor grado, una tía normal coge del brazo a su novio y le dice ala vámonos, evita los problemas.

Al final gana la sociedad. Un busca broncas menos y un asesino menos.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (23 Oct 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la provocación que justifique lo que ha hecho el agresor?
> No la veo



Joder, veis los vídeos y no os enterais de nada.
Mucho antes del fatídico final, hay un vídeo donde se ve que ese subser discutiendo con la seguridad y un tio que le está hablando bien, y recriminándole que le haya entrado de malas maneras a una tía y agredido al novio de esta, en ese momento el subser le suelta una hostia como la que finaliza la historia, y el chico no responde, y se pone a preguntarle al seguridad "¿Que hago, se la devuelvo?" 
Un segundo vídeo se ve como la sigue liando, agrediendo e insultando a más gente. Como no se va viene el chico que se ha Ia llevado una hostia de gratis, y se la devuelve, y lamentablemente, sale mal.
Una pena, pero inevitable.


----------



## adal86 (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ahora hay más móviles para grabar.
> 
> En mi época creo que había más peleas que ahora. Recuerdo una época que una por finde te topabas, que tenías que apartarte y todo, a veces una multitud contra un chaval solo. Sin inmigrantes.



Lo que dices también es cierto. Aquí en Tenerife los carnavales de hace 15 años eran brutales; gente con cuchillos (españoles), peleas y bronca por todos lados, ambulancias que no daban abasto, etcétera. Los últimos años, con inmigrantes y todo, la cosa ha estado muchísimo más calmada. No sé, yo creo que depende un poco del lugar y del contexto general. Porque luego hablo con una amiga que tengo en Barcelona desde hace 20 años, y me cuenta que ahí el aumento de delincuencia ha sido brutal.

Mi opinión es que el aumento descontrolado de la inmigración ilegal trae como consecuencia ineludible la delincuencia. Si no queremos enfangarnos mirando casos concretos, que al final son subjetivos además de poco representativos, miremos ciudades grandes donde ha aumentado la inmigración, tipo Marsella, Londres, Roterman; o incluso nuestro barrios pequeños o medianos de toda la vida, tipo Lavapiés, El Fraile (Tenerife), etcétera. Ahí se ve claramente, en mi opinión, que el aumento descontrolado de la inmigración ha traído miseria y delincuencia.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Pues sí, porque han sido los sucesivos gobiernos los que han impuesto esa sociedad, que cada día irá a peor. Seguro que este colgado ya ha hecho algunas tropelías y como no se le ha puesto freno ni castigado, pues el tío se piensa que ancha es Castilla y puede ir por ahí dando mamporros por la puta cara. Al igual que la gente que va muy pasada de todo y va buscando bronca es profundamente gilipollas, porque lo único que ganan es un poquito de ego, pudiendo perder muchas cosas e incluso dando con la horma de su zapato, que te dé la del pulpo. En calle hay que andarse con cien ojos porque no sabes a quien tienes enfrente. Por otro lado, la sensación de impunidad que tiene buena parte de la chusma (nacional e importada) en este país es de traca, lo ves en la calle todos los días. Eso sí, *al ciudadano que curra e intenta llevar el día a día sin joder a los demás, se le machaca*. Si eso no es culpa de los sucesivos gobiernos, yo soy el Papa de Roma.



Vamos a ver. Esa boludez de culpar a los sucesivos gobiernos porque la gente se droga, hace Botellón y hasta busca peleas a altas horas de la madrugada, está bien para sociedades infantiles. De esas que sostienen: 'Yo no sé si hay un _curpable_ pero si lo hay, _arguien_ tendrá que pagar", y ese arguien siempre será el Estado.

La gente que curra, no acaba siendo machacada a altas horas de la madrugada en sitios poco recomendables, juntándose con la chusma, patria en este caso. A esas horas está durmiendo para madrugar.


----------



## McNulty (23 Oct 2022)

The Honkler dijo:


> El cani en la cárcel será la putilla, qué crees que hay dentro? testigos de Jehová?



Si le tocan el pito se van para el otro barrio de un buco.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Lo que dices también es cierto. Aquí en Tenerife los carnavales de hace 15 años eran brutales; gente con cuchillos (españoles), peleas y bronca por todos lados, ambulancias que no daban abasto, etcétera. Los últimos años, con inmigrantes y todo, la cosa ha estado muchísimo más calmada. No sé, yo creo que depende un poco del lugar y del contexto general. Porque luego hablo con una amiga que tengo en Barcelona desde hace 20 años, y me cuenta que ahí el aumento de delincuencia ha sido brutal.
> 
> Mi opinión es que el aumento descontrolado de la inmigración ilegal trae como consecuencia ineludible la delincuencia. Si no queremos enfangarnos mirando casos concretos, que al final son subjetivos además de poco representativos, miremos ciudades grandes donde ha aumentado la inmigración, tipo Marsella, Londres, Roterman; o incluso nuestro barrios pequeños o medianos de toda la vida, tipo Lavapiés, El Fraile (Tenerife), etcétera. Ahí se ve claramente, en mi opinión, que el aumento descontrolado de la inmigración ha traído miseria y delincuencia.



Joder, si hasta tú lo has visto entonces, en Canarias, que antes era peor.

Barcelona es un caso especial, lleno de turistas que son como caramelos para los delincuentes de todas las partes del mundo.

Además, claro, del factor "mena", que éste sí parece aumentar desproporcionadamente la delincuencia (y no sería justo achacarlo a la inmigración sino al mena y a la institución del Estado que en teoría lo vigila).

Lo de Francia es otro mundo que sería alejarse demasiado de lo que nos concierne.

En resumen: que aumente la inmigración la delincuencia en general o no, este caso no tiene nada que ver con la inmigración y además en general me atrevería a decir que en el mundo de la fiesta, de la noche, la inmigración no ha aumentado la delincuencia.


----------



## Jordanpt (23 Oct 2022)

El video deja claro que el que golpea es un sudaca, aunque no se vea el momento del impacto.

Pero en Antonia 3 les faltó tiempo para recalcar que era de nacionalidad española.

Después salen las estadísticas que xicomierda saca por aquí.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

Alberto Liberto dijo:


> Me he leído todos los comentarios de las, hasta ahora 31 páginas, y por decir algo distinto añado:
> 
> - En la calle no hay categorías ni cortes de peso, tú puedes ser Volkanovski si quieres que un portero de 2 metros y 120 kilos de peso te conecta un golpe y hasta siempre comandante.
> - No hay árbitros que paren la pelea, ni prohiban las patadas a la cabeza estando en el suelo, ni los golpes a la espalda o de conejo en el cuello (buscad la historia de Prichard Colón, boxeador invicto que recibió un golpe de conejo en uno de sus combates y ahí lo tienes semi vegetal).
> ...



Joder. No sabía que el "golpe de conejo" era tan grave. No es una zona que normalmente nadie busque cuando golpea, ni siquiera si golpea con un palo por la espalda a alguien.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Oct 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Joder, veis los vídeos y no os enterais de nada.
> Mucho antes del fatídico final, hay un vídeo donde se ve que ese subser discutiendo con la seguridad y un tio que le está hablando bien, y recriminándole que le haya entrado de malas maneras a una tía y agredido al novio de esta, en ese momento el subser le suelta una hostia como la que finaliza la historia, y el chico no responde, y se pone a preguntarle al seguridad "¿Que hago, se la devuelvo?"
> Un segundo vídeo se ve como la sigue liando, agrediendo e insultando a más gente. Como no se va viene el chico que se ha Ia llevado una hostia de gratis, y se la devuelve, y lamentablemente, sale mal.
> Una pena, pero inevitable.



En el video que había en la primera página no se ve ninguna pelea anterior. Sólo palabras. Si crees que las palabras justifican lo que ha acabado siendo una muerte, tal vez el que no te enteras eres tú.
Y no defiendo al muerto porque no le conozco ni sé qué ha pasado ahí. Hablo de lo que se ha visto en ese video.


----------



## Jordanpt (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder, si hasta tú lo has visto entonces, en Canarias, que antes era peor.
> 
> Barcelona es un caso especial, lleno de turistas que son como caramelos para los delincuentes de todas las partes del mundo.
> 
> ...



Te iba a preguntar si eras retrasado mental o progre, pero claro no son mutuamente excluyentes sino todo lo contrario.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> El video deja claro que el que golpea es un sudaca, aunque no se vea el momento del impacto.
> 
> Pero en Antonia 3 les faltó tiempo para recalcar que era de nacionalidad española.
> 
> Después salen las estadísticas que xicomierda saca por aquí.



Falso, inútil. Pero qué patético subnormal eres. Los nancys sois ridículos e idiotas hasta decir basta, y más allá.
@Dmtry , humillado y avergonzado, ¿ves como no lo había dicho las suficientes veces? Aún salen congéneres tuyos diciendo que el agresor era "sudaca". Más tontos y no nacéis.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (23 Oct 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Un chaval muerto por una tontería esas es la realidad y la sociedad que hay, la juventud que viene da miedo.
> 
> Les aprueban la eso suspendiendo todo, carecen de cultura y respeto, de valores, .... en 30 años vais a flipar



Se llama democracia socialista


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Te iba a preguntar si eras retrasado mental o progre, pero claro no son mutuamente excluyentes sino todo lo contrario.



Justo cuando acabas de hacer el ridículo y retratarte, te pones a insultarme. Estás tú listo, escoria bastarda, para insultar a nadie, subnormal. Porque es lo que eres y yo no te lo digo como insultito de acomplejadito como haces tú, te llamo lo que eres y has dejado acreditado: subnormal.

Que a estas alturas alguien diga "el vídeo deja claro que es sudaca" es que es de ser un completo cretino subnormal. Nancys, montad un circo, que payasos sois de sobra para la función.


----------



## nate (23 Oct 2022)

Yo cada vez tengo más claro dos cosas (aún no siendo ya ningún chaval):
1. Evitar a toda costa peleas en la calle. Se puede. No vas a parecer menos hombre... eso es tontería de subculturas.
2. Aprender un deporte de contacto. Boxeo, muy thai, judo... el que sea. Aprende a ser mortal en caso de que tu vida esté en juego.


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Oct 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> el muerto era un chaval de bien que tenía bastantes amigos por la zona, no entienden que ha pasado. Con un negocio bastante éxitoso



¿Puedes contar cual, o de que es, el negocio?


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

Pasta dijo:


> La semana en la que un poli denuncia que la mayoría de delitos son cometidos por extranjeros, se difunde en todos los medios un asesinato en el que víctima y verdugo son españoles. Casualidades.



¡Pero si en el Foro están los ProArios diciendo que se ve marrónidos a los implicados!


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (23 Oct 2022)

El pavo que descanse en paz, pero me temo que se lo tenía merecido.


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Oct 2022)

Y del golpe no le dio luego un infarto!?!?


----------



## MadMack (23 Oct 2022)

Cosas como estas siempre han pasado, pero ahora todo el mundo tiene una cámara.


----------



## operator (23 Oct 2022)

Videos previos:

Vídeo previo:


Segunda parte:


----------



## Risitas (23 Oct 2022)

Típico payasote que va de malote golpeando a las personas a traición.

Solo los tatuajes y la forma de andar explican el retraso que sufre.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Los únicos hispanoamericanos que salen en este vídeo, a la luz del vídeo, son víctimas que se contienen pese a haber sido insultados y tal vez agredidos.



Vaya. Parece que, al fin, alguien vio el vídeo, sin dejarse llevar por los prejuicios.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Lovecraft era un puto genio, sí, pero también un castuzo de mucho cuidado. Se veía a sí mismo como un caballero inglés, venía de una familia de rancio abolengo, cuyo linaje se podía trazar a los primeros colonos británicos, los del Mayflower. Por desgracia, cuando se vio arruinado y tuvo que buscar empleo, descubrió que, para el mercado laboral de Nueva York de entonces, era un puto inútil sin estudios ni empuje para hacer nada, un cayetano de manual, un sobreprotegido y ultraprivilegiado, que tenía menos empleabilidad que un bracero africano recién llegado y analfabeto.
> 
> Y eso lo lanzó de cabeza al racismo más visceral. No lo quiso aceptar. Se encerró en su teoría porqueyolovalguista de que él merecía más que los que no tenían nada, siendo un tío que vivía en una mansión victoriana. No habría podido sobrevivir ni dos días comiendo lo mismo que el bracero africano recién llegado, pero los odiaba tanto como para hacer una obra terrorífica, que cambió la historia de la narrativa de terror universal.
> 
> Es un gran ejemplo, paradigmático, de lo que es el racismo: ignorancia, cerrazón, impotencia, inutilidad, prepotencia, ranciedad, arrogancia... un dechado de valores y virtudes. Si Lovecraft se hubiera dignado al menos en sacarse el graduado escolar en vez de abandonar los estudios por creerse superior al sistema educativo, si se hubiera dignado al menos en monetizar las pocas letras que dominaba... pero nada, ni siquiera veía aceptable lo de tratar de ganar dinero con sus escritos. Era un prosista de mierda, incapaz de describir nada, de retratar un personaje básico o un diálogo simple, pero un gran imaginero. Y no fue capaz de hacer valer una mierda, siendo un puto genio. Se lo comió el racismo y, a día de hoy, la tragedia es lo grandísima que podría haber sido su obra si en vez de escribir sobre el odio y el rencor se hubiera centrado en lo que mejor sabía hacer: dar forma a lo imposible y plasmar la locura.



Es una pena que toda una disertación sobre Lovecraft así se pierda en un hilo lleno de mierda y de cerdos. Podrías abrir hilo con eso.


----------



## El Tirador (23 Oct 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Fuera de coñas, despues de las drojas y el componente marrónido, el tercer elemento que incita a la violencia en el mundo de la noche son la mujeres. Bien sean ellas las que inician las grescas (tipico ehehehehe me has empujado/tocado un brazo), bien porque hay tios que necesitan reafirmarse delante de alguna que está evaluando su potencial marrullero, bien porque las mujeres tienden a enmierdar aun mas situaciones al borde del enfrentamiento.
> 
> He visto varias veces situaciones donde si no hay mujeres de por medio los enfrentamientos se pueden apaciguar pero como haya mujeres ehehehehando o metiendo cizaña la cosa irá a peor.



No si lo digo totalmente en serio la presencia de la chica es un catalizador de la Violencia .En otras épocas las mujeres eran más de " dejalo no merece la pena " .El borracho estaría hoy resacoso y rumiando su miserable vida pero con el rollo de las tías de hoy es un peligro gordo sumale a esto canis de polígono . Latinos chungos y del este y gimnasios de barrio y está servida la desgracia .Que conste que yo no me alegro de la muerte de nadie .Pa como está esto vale más ir de putes ( bueno ahora no que está prohibido).


----------



## Madrid (23 Oct 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Puedes contar cual, o de que es, el negocio?



Un estudio de tatuajes puntero en Alicante. Creo que se llama blondeblood o algo así, el tipo muy conocido en la zona por sus trabajos.


----------



## KAMENIKAMENI (23 Oct 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Bueno, homicidio involuntario. Realmente lo grave es el golpe contra el suelo. Matar a alguien así es de 1 golpe entre 1 millon.
> 
> De involuntario no es lo mismo caer al suelo, que venir impulsado por un ostion de un tío en carrera, sin oposición y por la espalda cuánto estás hablando con otras personas
> Hay otro vídeo en el que el muerto le da una bofetada a mano abierta un poco antes


----------



## tracrium (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> En la noticia dice que estaba en parada. ¿Ahí en el final del vídeo lo veis en parada? Porque dicen y parece que está respirando.



La respiración agónica también se considera parada, porque la para a cardiorrespiratoria es inminente.

Se trata de una respiración irregular e inefectiva. Aunque haya movimientos toraco abdominales, no son efectivos. Puede ocurrir antes o incluso inmediatamente después de la parada circulatoria, mientras el tronco del encéfalo sea capaz de enviar señales al diafragma y músculos intercostales.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Sorprendentemente el muerto era un chaval de bien que tenía bastantes amigos por la zona, no entienden que ha pasado. Con un negocio bastante éxitoso



Pues que o ese día o de normal, se emborrachaba o drogaba hasta el punto de ir buscando pelea por ahí.

Conozco casos de gente a priori respetable, con buenos negocios, que salen de fiesta y parecen lo más tirado y drogado... (pero sin ir de buscabroncas, como parece que fue este caso).


----------



## empepinado (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> La respiración agónica también se considera parada, porque la para a cardiorrespiratoria es inminente.
> 
> Se trata de una respiración irregular e inefectiva. Aunque haya movimientos toraco abdominales, no son efectivos. Puede ocurrir antes o incluso inmediatamente después de la parada circulatoria, mientras el tronco del encéfalo sea capaz de enviar señales al diafragma y músculos intercostales.



Gracias. ¿Puedes darnos más información con el fin de ayudar a alguien si alguna vez por desgracia viéramos a alguien en esa situación?

Por ejemplo:

1. ¿Cómo detectamos si es una "respiración agónica"? ¿Tenía pulso en esos momentos?
2. ¿Hay algo que se pueda o deba hacer? Reanimación cardiopulmonar en ese momento no parece tener sentido.

Supongo que no se podía hacer nada porque el problema era del cerebro, que habría sido dañado irreversiblemente (o por lo menos sin posibilidad de mejora sin una neurocirugía imposible de obtener en esas circunstancias y lugar).

PD: ¿Crees que el problema fue el puñetazo, o el golpe contra el suelo? Si crees que pueda conjeturarse.


----------



## ad nauseam (23 Oct 2022)

Soy feliz. Desaparece un chulo, agresivo sobrado y prepotente y va a la cárcel un miserable y violento.

Ademas, esos estercoleros que son los pubs nocturnos, se verán cada vez mas vacios.


----------



## Madrid (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues que o ese día o de normal, se emborrachaba o drogaba hasta el punto de ir buscando pelea por ahí.
> 
> Conozco casos de gente a priori respetable, con buenos negocios, que salen de fiesta y parecen lo más tirado y drogado... (pero sin ir de buscabroncas, como parece que fue este caso).



No sé , no le conozco, quizá le sentó mal la copa o el tirito, a saber, en cualquier caso ina lástima morir así .


----------



## Jordanpt (23 Oct 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Vaya. Parece que, al fin, alguien vio el vídeo, sin dejarse llevar por los prejuicios.



Pero es que no veis el acento del que golpea?
Es alucinante, ey cabron ey huevon..

Los que defienden que la inmigración no tiene que ver con la delincuencia, ven a mamadus y les parecen sorianos quemados por el sol.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Oct 2022)

Un hombre joven, ebrio y probablemente bajo los efectos de estupefacientes, provoca altercados en local de ocio nocturno con el resultado de su propia muerte al responder una persona a sus reiteradas provocaciones y agresiones.

Por cierto que parece que el que le propina el golpe mortal y ser retira parece que lleva un delantal, sería un camarero o un barman.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> No sé , no le conozco, quizá le sentó mal la copa o el tirito, a saber, en cualquier caso ina lástima morir así .



Ya, ya, sólo decía que el "parecía respetable con un negocio que le iba bien" (que en este caso era un sitio de tatuajes, no es precisamente "respetable" al lado de otros negocios, como un despacho de abogados), no es garantía de nada en cuanto a su comportamiento en la noche. Que conozco casos que flipas, de ser yo un cliente de alguien y acabar pasando de él, sólo por el prejuicio de verle fiestero y aparentemente colocado.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Un hombre joven, ebrio y probablemente bajo los efectos de estupefacientes, provoca altercados en local de ocio nocturno con el resultado de su propia muerte al responder una persona a sus reiteradas provocaciones y agresiones.
> 
> Por cierto que parece que el que le propina el golpe mortal y ser retira parece que lleva un delantal, sería un camarero o un barman.



El que le da el golpe mortal no sabemos si es el mismo que antes había sido provocado y golpeado. Yo creo que no.


----------



## HaCHa (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Es una pena que toda una disertación sobre Lovecraft así se pierda en un hilo lleno de mierda y de cerdos. Podrías abrir hilo con eso.



Lo creas o no, yo podría abrir los mares con mis palabras, pero prefiero bucear en los profundo para pastorear a los marrajos.
Alguien tiene que hacerlo.


----------



## Faldo (23 Oct 2022)

operator dijo:


> Videos previos:
> 
> Vídeo previo:
> 
> ...



Pues viendo los vídeos es un Darwing en toda regla. Vas por ahí pegándote gratuitamente con todo el mundo y al final pasa lo que pasa. Yo cuando bebo soy un corderito, pero hay gente que se pone muy tonta y debe andarse con cuidado. 

Lo más chocante es que el que lo mata, que tampoco tiene pinta de ser doctor en física cuántica, intenta razonar con el muerto previamente para que no ande tocando los cojones. Pero al final, la cabra tira al monte y se calienta.


----------



## Topollillo (23 Oct 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> En Antonia 3 han recalcado que el *boxeador* es de nacionalidad española.
> 
> Igualito que cuando es marrónido, los hijos de la gran puta.



Pues entonces será un atenuante, de los 10 años en la trena no baja, tal vez 15.


----------



## Faldo (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> El que le da el golpe mortal no sabemos si es el mismo que antes había sido provocado y golpeado. Yo creo que no.



Por la voz si que parece el mismo y además dice que le ha pegado antes, que se ve en el vídeo anterior.


----------



## ad nauseam (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues que o ese día o de normal, se emborrachaba o drogaba hasta el punto de ir buscando pelea por ahí.
> 
> Conozco casos de gente a priori respetable, con buenos negocios, que salen de fiesta y parecen lo más tirado y drogado... (pero sin ir de buscabroncas, como parece que fue este caso).



Lo que quiere decir es que era rico. Una basura chula, prepotente, agresiva y borracha, pero nativo de Alicante y con dinero, y por tanto se le perdona que sea una mierda. 

Concluye con final feliz: uno muerto y otro en la cárcel. Y esos locales de canis y chonis hundiendose.


----------



## El Tirador (23 Oct 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Nos pasa como con la rana a la que se le va subiendo la temperatura....
> Si a alguien de los años 90s les pones videos actuales fliparia y eso que en los 90s ya teniamos la noche de drojas y desfase.
> 
> Dentro de 20 años dirá que fliparemos en los 2060s pero si a nosotros nos mostraran imagenes del 2032 seguramente ya flipariamos



Bueno en los 90 con los Bakalas y Skins no era un paraíso tampoco


----------



## empepinado (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Tirador (23 Oct 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Lovecraft era un puto genio, sí, pero también un castuzo de mucho cuidado. Se veía a sí mismo como un caballero inglés, venía de una familia de rancio abolengo, cuyo linaje se podía trazar a los primeros colonos británicos, los del Mayflower. Por desgracia, cuando se vio arruinado y tuvo que buscar empleo, descubrió que, para el mercado laboral de Nueva York de entonces, era un puto inútil sin estudios ni empuje para hacer nada, un cayetano de manual, un sobreprotegido y ultraprivilegiado, que tenía menos empleabilidad que un bracero africano recién llegado y analfabeto.
> 
> Y eso lo lanzó de cabeza al racismo más visceral. No lo quiso aceptar. Se encerró en su teoría porqueyolovalguista de que él merecía más que los que no tenían nada, siendo un tío que vivía en una mansión victoriana. No habría podido sobrevivir ni dos días comiendo lo mismo que el bracero africano recién llegado, pero los odiaba tanto como para hacer una obra terrorífica, que cambió la historia de la narrativa de terror universal.
> 
> Es un gran ejemplo, paradigmático, de lo que es el racismo: ignorancia, cerrazón, impotencia, inutilidad, prepotencia, ranciedad, arrogancia... un dechado de valores y virtudes. Si Lovecraft se hubiera dignado al menos en sacarse el graduado escolar en vez de abandonar los estudios por creerse superior al sistema educativo, si se hubiera dignado al menos en monetizar las pocas letras que dominaba... pero nada, ni siquiera veía aceptable lo de tratar de ganar dinero con sus escritos. Era un prosista de mierda, incapaz de describir nada, de retratar un personaje básico o un diálogo simple, pero un gran imaginero. Y no fue capaz de hacer valer una mierda, siendo un puto genio. Se lo comió el racismo y, a día de hoy, la tragedia es lo grandísima que podría haber sido su obra si en vez de escribir sobre el odio y el rencor se hubiera centrado en lo que mejor sabía hacer: dar forma a lo imposible y plasmar la locura.



La obra del Maestro es insuperable en su género racistas eran todos en esa época se consideraba una Ciencia Antropológica y Lovecraft no estudio Astronomía que era lo que le gustaba pq se le daban mal las mates.Un friki de manual


----------



## Le Truhan (23 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Yo tengo una máxima y es el no estar en ningún sitio donde haya moros o sudamericanos.
> Uno ya tiene una edad y no alterna por la noche pero sea a la hora que sea, si hay sudacas, moros o gitanos. A ese sitio no entro, ni me siento en ninguna terraza en la que haya esa gente.
> 
> especialmente sudacas ygitanos porque luego hay familias de moros franceses, que te los encuentras en verano por levante y son como benzemas con bmw y van con los hijos y esa pues no es mala gente. Pero no me gustan las familias ni gitanas ni sudacas. No. No me gusta esa gente



Eso se llama instito de supervivencia


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (23 Oct 2022)

operator dijo:


> Videos previos:
> 
> Vídeo previo:
> 
> ...



Vergonzosa la seguridad, probablemente el muerto fuera amigo del dueño o algo así porque no se explica que le dejen estar tan tranquilo en el local, pegando a la gente y no le expulsen a patadas de allí, a cualquier random que se meta en una discoteca a dar hostias lo mínimo que le va a pasar va a ser que le den dos buenas tortas y le dejen por allí tirado durmiendo la mona, cuando no que lo detengan y llamen a la policía.

Espero que al que le ha matado le pase lo mínimo porque, sinceramente, nadie merece ir a la cárcel por dar un puñetazo a semejante personaje.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Oct 2022)

Yo tuve una época de joven que me agarraba unos pedos del copón, gracias a Dios la farlopa me permitía controlar la agresividad del alcohol. Tuve un par de broncas que acabaron con agresiones a mi persona con puño americano y porra telescópica, con rotura de dientes y que me han dejado cicatrices que aunque apenas se ven, son ya de por vida.

La verdad es que el jarabe de palo me tranquilizó mucho y me enseñó a beber. Gracias a Dios que sigo vivo pero me podían haber matado unas cuantas veces por nota.


----------



## tracrium (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Gracias. ¿Puedes darnos más información con el fin de ayudar a alguien si alguna vez por desgracia viéramos a alguien en esa situación?
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Basta con poner la mano en la boca y sentir si sale aire con frecuencia y fuerza suficiente y ver si el ritmo es regular.

Si hay ronquidos o estertores, es posible que la vía aérea esté obstruida por la propia lengua.

En ese caso, lo que hay que hacer es despejar la vía aérea. Muchas veces, extendiendo el cuello y elevando la mandíbula con las dos manos es suficiente.

Sí está indicada la RCP, porque romper costillas es el mal menor respecto a no hacer RCP y que se muera. Ante la duda: RCP. Si no está indicada, la propia víctima se encargará de hacértelo saber.

Si es algo del cerebro, necesitará neurocirugía; pero para llegar a ese punto la víctima ha de llegar con vida al hospital. Así que lo prioritario es mantener la circulación y la ventilación hasta que llegue al quirófano para que le hagan una craneotomía.

Mientras estos pacientes estén bien oxigenados no suelen morirse inmediatamente. Muchas veces da hasta tiempo a hacerles un TAC en el hospital antes de operarlos.

Si tuviese que apostar, la causa inmediata de la muerte haya sido por obstrucción de la vía aérea al quedar inconsciente.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Lo creas o no, yo podría abrir los mares con mis palabras, pero prefiero bucear en los profundo para pastorear a los marrajos.
> Alguien tiene que hacerlo.



Vas poco flipado tú, con delirios incluidos. 


Y pastorear a los "marrajos" ya lo hago yo. Nadie da más caña que yo a la gentuza de este foro. Pero vamos que si te quieres apuntar bien, cuantos más, mejor.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (23 Oct 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Esa boludez de culpar a los sucesivos gobiernos porque la gente se droga, hace Botellón y hasta busca peleas a altas horas de la madrugada, está bien para sociedades infantiles. De esas que sostienen: 'Yo no sé si hay un _curpable_ pero si lo hay, _arguien_ tendrá que pagar", y ese arguien siempre será el Estado.
> 
> La gente que curra, no acaba siendo machacada a altas horas de la madrugada en sitios poco recomendables, juntándose con la chusma, patria en este caso. A esas horas está durmiendo para madrugar.



La clase política y sus delegados municipales son los que han fomentado toda esa mierda de bares de copas, lugares de ocio y discotecas en plan masivo, porque sacan mucha pasta de todo ese tinglado. Decir que los sucesivos gobiernos no han moldeado a la sociedad española para que se convierta en lo que se ha convertido es vivir fuera de lo que han sido estos últimos cuarenta años. "El que no esté colocado... que se coloque" (Tierno Galván, alcalde de Madrid). Cierto es que la responsabilidad individual es incuestionable y que el que la hace la debería de pagar. Pero desde arriba desde se han promocionado esas forma de ocio cutre, que acaban en lo que tenemos ahora.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Por la voz si que parece el mismo y además dice que le ha pegado antes, que se ve en el vídeo anterior.



Han traído supuestamente su Instagram y tal, he visto las fotos, y si de verdad es el de las RR.SS., no es el mismo. Aparte, parece llevar algo en la cintura el que se va de espaldas, ¿lo llevaba el que recibe el puñetazo antes? Y la altura y proporción hombros caderas... creo que no es el mismo.


----------



## HaCHa (23 Oct 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> racistas eran todos en esa época



Pero muy pocos odiaban con la cuarta parte de la fuerza con la que lo hacía Lovecraft, que creó a muchas de las criaturas de los Mitos de Cthulhu sólo para dar rienda suelta a su racismo.
De hecho, lo normal entonces entre los norteamericanos era considerar a los negros un problema muy menor. Lovecraft tiene cientos de cartas enfebrecidas y monotemas sobre ello, se lo comían vivo los demonios de ver que a los negros les daban trabajo y a él no, por inútil.


----------



## Alberto Liberto (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder. No sabía que el "golpe de conejo" era tan grave. No es una zona que normalmente nadie busque cuando golpea, ni siquiera si golpea con un palo por la espalda a alguien.



Es escalofriante, desde que vi el vídeo ni me planteo si quiera hacer sparring:

Prichard Colón


----------



## empepinado (23 Oct 2022)

¿ se sabe la identidad del asesino¿


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Basta con poner la mano en la boca y sentir si sale aire con frecuencia y fuerza suficiente y ver si el ritmo es regular.
> 
> Si hay ronquidos o estertores, es posible que la vía aérea esté obstruida por la propia lengua.
> 
> ...



Joder... o sea que igual murió por algo "tan tonto" como que su propia lengua le taponara la tráquea...


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

empepinado dijo:


> ¿ se sabe la identidad del asesino¿



Sí.


----------



## tracrium (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder... o sea que igual murió por algo "tan tonto" como que su propia lengua le taponara la tráquea...



La tráquea no, pero sí la faringe. A veces aunque los operen se mueren por la lesión cerebral, pero al menos tienen una oportunidad.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

Alberto Liberto dijo:


> Es escalofriante, desde que vi el vídeo ni me planteo si quiera hacer sparring:
> 
> Prichard Colón



Bueno son varios, no o uno solo. En un sparring dudo que puedan hacerte eso, no creo que sea normal que os deis tanto que uno acabe agachado o de espaldas al otro. Y menos sabiendo eso.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> La tráquea no, pero sí la faringe. A veces aunque los operen se mueren por la lesión cerebral, pero al menos tienen una oportunidad.



¿La faringe, o la laringe? En cualquier caso, si es eso, qué mal que la gente en general no estemos preparados para socorrer en una situación así. Entiendo que procedía abrir la boca, levantar la cabeza, según has dicho, y aún mejor meter los dedos dentro para sacar la lengua hacia afuera.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Sí está indicada la RCP, porque romper costillas es el mal menor respecto a no hacer RCP y que se muera. Ante la duda: RCP. Si no está indicada, la propia víctima se encargará de hacértelo saber.
> 
> Si es algo del cerebro, necesitará neurocirugía; pero para llegar a ese punto la víctima ha de llegar con vida al hospital. Así que lo prioritario es mantener la circulación y la ventilación hasta que llegue al quirófano para que le hagan una craneotomía.



Yo tenía entendido que la RCP era para reactivar al corazón, no para mantener ventilado el organismo. Hasta el punto de que hoy en día habían quitado la necesidad de ir insuflando aire cada cierto número de golpes. En este caso entiendo que sí habría que insuflar aire, ¿no?


----------



## César Borgia (23 Oct 2022)

empepinado dijo:


> ¿ se sabe la identidad del asesino¿








Matan a un joven de un puñetazo junto a una conocida discoteca de Alicante. Video insaiz.


Si es que eres retrasado, quieres decir que se merecía que lo mataran? De qué psiquiátrico se escapa la gentuza de mierda como tú? O se me ha olvidado que este es otro infiltrado, o el límite de ignores es una mierda. De hecho pensaba que no había iniciado sesión.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (23 Oct 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pero muy pocos odiaban con la cuarta parte de la fuerza con la que lo hacía Lovecraft, que creó a muchas de las criaturas de los Mitos de Cthulhu sólo para dar rienda suelta a su racismo.
> De hecho, lo normal entonces entre los norteamericanos era considerar a los negros un problema muy menor. Lovecraft tiene cientos de cartas enfebrecidas y monotemas sobre ello, se lo comían vivo los demonios de ver que a los negros les daban trabajo y a él no, por inútil.



Lovecraft escribió contra los nazis.


----------



## ISTVRGI (23 Oct 2022)

Alberto Liberto dijo:


> Es escalofriante, desde que vi el vídeo ni me planteo si quiera hacer sparring:
> 
> Prichard Colón



No estoy muy puesto en boxeo pero ese árbitro parece subnormal. Lo hace repetidas veces y el árbitro se hace el loco. Hizo bien el darle un puñetazo en la polla a ese n**ro


----------



## JOF (23 Oct 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Me lo han pasado como que si es el mismo, pero no lo puedo asegurar en el segundo vídeo no se le ve la cara , ahora camiseta negra , misma constitución y zapas blancas llevan los dos.
> 
> El vídeo del puñetazo:



"Me has pegao, venga zumbao, dormío, vámonos p'a casa".

Es el mismo fijo, se la debía de antes.


----------



## Floid (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues según dicen, el rubio, de aspecto español, se había pegado ya con tres personas esa noche... así que querer echarle la culpa a los hispanoamericanos por una reyerta de la noche, en la que para colmo el implicado parece que estaba metiéndose en problemas...
> 
> Estáis intentando extrapolar de un hecho aislado de la noche, a dinámicas de la sociedad en general. Y no. Y el hecho es trágico y ojalá se vigilase más la fiesta por la noche, pero nada que ver con la inmigración, ojalá desde siempre.



Es posible, pero lo anterior no dejaron de ser peleas sin mas, sin consecuencias, aqui lo han matado y eso no tiene solucion, creo que se ha elevado la cosa.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

Floid dijo:


> Es posible, pero lo anterior no dejaron de ser peleas sin mas, sin consecuencias, aqui lo han matado y eso no tiene solucion, creo que se ha elevado la cosa.



Por supuesto, pero, ¿qué tiene eso que ver con mi mensaje y el hecho de que los hispanoamericanos no pinten nada aquí?

Por otro lado, aquí se "ha escalado" porque por casualidad o lo que sea lo ha dejado K.O. y matado, pero el asesinado también dio un puñetazo a otro a traición en el que no pasó nada. Que seguramente con menos intencionalidad homicida que el que se la ha dado aquí, y que al final importa haber matado o no matado.


----------



## empepinado (23 Oct 2022)

el asesino es una maricona traicionera, golpea a traicion


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Pero es que no veis el acento del que golpea?
> Es alucinante, ey cabron ey huevon..
> 
> Los que defienden que la inmigración no tiene que ver con la delincuencia, ven a mamadus y les parecen sorianos quemados por el sol.



Boludazo. Yo me refiero al drogata que iba pegando a todo el mundo. Al final recibió lo suyo. Y el tío no sería un delincuente, pero se comportaba como tal. Jamás, y he salido mucho, me puse a golpear a la gente que pasaba por mi lado, como el _tutuador_ que se encontró con la horma de su zapato.


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (23 Oct 2022)

empepinado dijo:


> el asesino es una maricona traicionera, golpea a traicion



El muerto le hizo lo mismo minutos antes.


----------



## Risitas (23 Oct 2022)

Involuntario mis cojones..

El tío se acerco de lejos, le golpeo con mala intención y se fugo como si nada. De echo ni siquiera lo atiende.

Si no le hubiera golpeado no habría muerto. Es como si yo tiro alguien de un edificio y dicen que es involuntario porque lo que lo mato es la ostia que recibió al estamparse al suelo.

Pero claro, estas artimañas se hacen para que algunos con pasta se libren.


----------



## Abc123CBA (23 Oct 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> El que le pega no es hispanoamericano. Los latinos eran un pueblo de la antigüedad, de la península Itálica.



Latino americano.


----------



## Abc123CBA (23 Oct 2022)

Ah ok.


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (23 Oct 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Involuntario mis cojones..
> 
> El tío se acerco de lejos, le golpeo con mala intención y se fugo como si nada. De echo ni siquiera lo atiende.
> 
> ...



Si empujas a un tío desde un doceavo es obvio que la va a palmar, si le das un puñetazo a alguien, que además se está dedicando sistemáticamente a agredir a la gente y liarla porque es amigo de los dueños, lo normal la inmensa mayoría de los casos es que ese alguien no la palme ni tenga lesiones de ningún tipo más allá de una contusión, si no fuera así tendríamos muertos por puñetazo todos los días.


----------



## JOF (23 Oct 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Las dronjas llevan en Ejpaña dende los 80. Otra cosa es que gracias al Milagro Económico del Ladrillo, la gente se pasara del caballo a la cocaína, pa sentirse tan triunfadores como un yuppie de Wall Street.



A ver si los yonkis de la coca se pasan al M coño, más barato y más lover jaja.


----------



## Medaigualtodo (23 Oct 2022)

Noticia: - Lo que el panchonegro apologista del asesinato de blancos @ueee3 no quiere que sepas: EL ASESINO DE ALICANTE ERA HERMONO COBRISO (VÍDEO SIN CENSURA)


----------



## Honkytonk Man (23 Oct 2022)

El crimen va a ser calificado por el Ministerio Fiscal (y por la acusaciòn particular), como asesinato, no como homicidio. La defensa lo calificará como homicidio. Y a ver qué dice el jurado popular.

Hay alevosía, ya que el gancho le llega a la cara sin que se lo espere y sin posibilidad de defensa.

Si hay alevosía no es un homicidio.


----------



## empepinado (23 Oct 2022)

follaperros y cani, una joya


----------



## empepinado (23 Oct 2022)

efeboetruscodelsiglo6 dijo:


> El muerto le hizo lo mismo minutos antes.



pero con 100 kilos de presion menos en el golpe


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

Pasta dijo:


> La semana en la que un poli denuncia que la mayoría de delitos son cometidos por extranjeros, se difunde en todos los medios un asesinato en el que víctima y verdugo son españoles. Casualidades.



Claro. Y por esas casualidades, un tal Guillermo ha degollado hoy a su novia en Alcoy. Seguro que el tal Guillermo es un pogre que lo hizo, solo pa perjudicar a los ProArios.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> El crimen va a ser calificado por el Ministerio Fiscsl (y por la acusaciòn particular), como asesinato, no como homicidio. La defensa lo calificará como homicidio. Y a ver qué dice el jurado popular.
> 
> Hay alevosía, ya que el gancho le llega a la cara sin que se lo espere y sin posibilidad de defensa.
> 
> Si hay alevosía no es un homicidio.



Es justo lo que dije ayer. Que podía considerarse alevoso. Me alegro de ver que acerté. Puede que luego flipe de que "sólo por un puñetazo" le caigan 20 años...


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Pero es que no veis el acento del que golpea?
> Es alucinante, ey cabron ey huevon..
> 
> Los que defienden que la inmigración no tiene que ver con la delincuencia, ven a mamadus y les parecen sorianos quemados por el sol.



El que golpea se ve claramente que no es el hispanoamericano de antes. 

Joder qué puto idiota, no se entera de nada.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Oct 2022)

En Burdeos y sí, pero esos no son los que vienen de vacaciones con la mujer y las hijas por aquí. Los críos ni se menean


----------



## fachacine (23 Oct 2022)

Yo ya estos videos prefiero no verlos, y no es por meter la cabeza en el agujero como las avestruces para no querer ver la realidad, no es eso. Es que si los veo me envilezco más aún y no creo que sea bueno para mis entrañas.


----------



## JOF (23 Oct 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> No si lo digo totalmente en serio la presencia de la chica es un catalizador de la Violencia .En otras épocas las mujeres eran más de " dejalo no merece la pena " .El borracho estaría hoy resacoso y rumiando su miserable vida pero con el rollo de las tías de hoy es un peligro gordo sumale a esto canis de polígono . Latinos chungos y del este y gimnasios de barrio y está servida la desgracia .Que conste que yo no me alegro de la muerte de nadie .Pa como está esto vale más ir de putes ( bueno ahora no que está prohibido).



Pues hombre, precisamente en el video del puraco lo que se ve es a una chica diciendo al gilipollas fallecido que se vaya a casa, que ya ha hecho bastante, que se acabó. No es precisamente este caso donde es alguna tía la que pone la mecha.


----------



## vayaquesi (23 Oct 2022)

Es lamentable y a su vez totalmente innecesario, puesto que ya estaba ahí el guardia de seguridad llevándose al chico, que está claro que estaba borracho, drogado, o ambas cosas.

Y no es por defender al agresor, que no tiene excusa, pero si uno va molestado a la gente, y más en el mundo de la noche, nunca se sabe con quién te puedes encontrar, además suponiendo que el agresor haya recibido antes un golpe del agregido (que no sabemos lo que sucedió antes), muchas veces lo que el cuerpo le pide a uno es devolverle el golpe, eso no quita que sea injustificable lo que ha hecho, un golpe a traición con una persona indefensa, y que ya se la estaban llevando, pues al final tendrá que pagar por ello obviamente, siendo algo totalmente evitable.

En esos casos, y cuando el guardia de seguridad se lo estaba llevando, lo mejor es irse a casa a descansar, y mañana será otro día.


----------



## Pirro (23 Oct 2022)

Después de ver todos los vídeos posteados, my two cents.

1) El fallecido había agredido previamente a tres personas, según el VS.

2) El homicida, poco antes había intentado hablar con el agresor en tono conciliador para tranquilizarle y se llevó una ostia en la cara gratuitamente. No justifica, pero sí explica que posteriormente fuera a pegarle. El sentimiento de venganza, más con sustancias de por medio, puede ser muy fuerte en algunos.

3) El homicida, en apariencia no quería matar al fallecido, sólo devolverle la ostia que éste le había dado anteriormente, haciéndolo con el sujeto desprevenido y a traición. No calibró su fuerza ni la situación en la que se encontraba. El largarse diciendo “K.O técnico” puede servir como indicio de que la intención era agredirle, no matarle. 

Corolario: Desgraciado incidente, homicidio imprudente.


----------



## Medaigualtodo (23 Oct 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Claro. Y por esas casualidades, un tal Guillermo ha degollado hoy a su novia en Alcoy. Seguro que el tal Guillermo es un pogre que lo hizo, solo pa perjudicar a los ProArios.



¿Qué camarada bloqueburro, ni a ti ni a tu paisano @ueee3 os llegan las notificaciones? JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Sois basura mentirosa y asesina pero cobarde, por eso jaleáis con sumo gozo los asesinatos de blancos que perpetran vuestros congéneres pero vosotros no os atrevéis a cometer JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA Vas a ver qué bien lo va a pasar el macaco en las duchas con los violacabras JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Basura.


----------



## JOF (23 Oct 2022)

empepinado dijo:


>



Ojito a lo que dice, y encima la agencia EFE... "dos jóvenes se peleaban cuando uno le pega un puñetazo al otro". Me cago en sus muertos, no tiene nada que ver con lo que hemos visto :facepalm:


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Es lamentable y a su vez totalmente innecesario, puesto que ya estaba ahí el guardia de seguridad llevándose al chico, que está claro que estaba borracho, drogado, o ambas cosas.
> 
> Y no es por defender al agresor, que no tiene excusa, pero si uno va molestado a la gente, y más en el mundo de la noche, nunca se sabe con quién te puedes encontrar, además suponiendo que el agresor haya recibido antes un golpe del agregido (que no sabemos lo que sucedió antes), muchas veces lo que el cuerpo le pide a uno es devolverle el golpe, eso no quita que sea injustificable lo que ha hecho, un golpe a traición con una persona indefensa, y que ya se la estaban llevando, pues al final tendrá que pagar por ello obviamente, siendo algo totalmente evitable.
> 
> En esos casos, y cuando el guardia de seguridad se lo estaba llevando, lo mejor es irse a casa a descansar, y mañana será otro día.



Yo ahí veo dos fallos del Sistema:

1. Tardar demasiado el guarda de seguridad en llevárselo. Más le habría valido a la víctima que se lo llevaran a empujones si hacía falta, bien lejos del lugar. Por su propia protección.
2. Las penas por agresiones menores son demasiado flojas. Si sólo por un puñetazo que pegó a alguien antes, en el que no hubo daños físicos aparentemente, hubiera tenido una multa de 2000€, a lo mejor ahí ya nadie piensa en vengarse de él y sí en llamar a la policía.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

JOF dijo:


> Pues hombre, precisamente en el video del puraco* lo que se ve es a una chica diciendo al gilipollas fallecido que se vaya a casa*, que ya ha hecho bastante, que se acabó. No es precisamente este caso donde es alguna tía la que pone la mecha.



Es que nunca faltan incels dados de alta en el Foro, pa aprovechar la ocasión y meterse con sus enemigas de género.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (23 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo ya estos videos prefiero no verlos, y no es por meter la cabeza en el agujero como las avestruces para no querer ver la realidad, no es eso. Es que si los veo me envilezco más aún y no creo que sea bueno para mis entrañas.



Pierdes la inocencia con la que vienes al nacer con cada imagen horrible que ves y esa oscuridad se acomula dentro de ti hasta el dia de tu muerte. Yo tampoco quiero ver el video, prefiero leer los comentarios.


----------



## vayaquesi (23 Oct 2022)

En cuanto al tema de la polémica de la inmigración, dos cosas, pues soy de la ciudad, aunque hace años que no voy por el mundo de la noche.

La primera es que la mayoría de la inmigración suele salir por la zona del puerto, que se llena de moros, sudamericanos, y algún gitano que otro. Y sí, suele haber follón con cierta frecuencia.

La segunda es que lo sucedido en el vídeo es lo que antes se le llamaba "la zona golf" y cuando yo salía por allí, hace más de 10 años, no había especialmente mucho inmigrante por la zona, alguno había, pero en general estaba todo bastante equilibrado. Eso no quita de que allí también fuese gentuza, incluyendo con el DNI español.

Cómo anécdota saliendo por allí, insisto que esto fue hace más de 10 años, a mis amigos y a mí en un local de la zona intentaron robarnos los abrigos, pues cuando nos percatamos que no estaban en el lugar, salimos a la puerta del recinto a ver si encontrábamos a los ladrones, y con ayuda del portero/vigilantes de seguridad vimos salir a los ladrones, los cuáles fueron interceptados.

Al final fuimos a juicio, les pusieron una pequeña multa de unos pocos meses (vamos, que por aparcar en zona de pago lo mismo sale más caro) y ahí se quedó la cosa. Los ladrones me parece recordar que eran una chica y dos chicos, todos ellos españoles.

Lo dicho, hace años que no salgo por el mundo de la noche, y mejor, más tranquilidad.


----------



## Kalanders (23 Oct 2022)

Por la noche, con lo que conlleva empinar el codo y las sustancias que se meten algunos, se hace bueno el dicho de que todos los gatos son pardos.

Mal la víctima si como decían, había estado liandola. Peor el agresor, cuando recibe el puñetazo por parte del otro, debía de haber dejado las cosas estar, visto el estado en el que estaba el otro sujeto pero decidió actuar.

El alcohol y otras sustancias envilecen el alma y si se es de una determinada manera pues, peor aún.

El nivel de degradación es tan alto que desafortunadamente se verán más casos así y en ejpaña, al ser un país enfocado al "ocio", sobre todo el arco mediterráneo, los perros atados con longaniza (según cuales, claro) y un mayor chanchulleo que en otros lugares, pues se presta a ser un kansas city de manual.


----------



## Ultraboost (23 Oct 2022)

DEP por el chaval.
Si vas corriendo con todas tus fuerzas, saltas y le das una hostia con todas tus fuerzas de improvisto. Ten por seguro que te lo cargas.
Ya dirá el juez lo que es


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (23 Oct 2022)

A ver si mueren como Valentín Moreno


----------



## Pavlicic (23 Oct 2022)

No, no es moro. Tanto la víctima como el agresor son españoles.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

Pavlicic dijo:


> No, no es moro. Tanto la víctima como el agresor son españoles.



Es que ese comportamiento de moroccos, ha confundido a más de un ProArio, reitero.


----------



## EnKli (23 Oct 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Pero es que no veis el acento del que golpea?
> Es alucinante, ey cabron ey huevon..
> 
> Los que defienden que la inmigración no tiene que ver con la delincuencia, ven a mamadus y les parecen sorianos quemados por el sol.



Que no le pega eseee que le pega el que sale en el vídeo previo, que tras pegarle grita y tiene el mismo acento de macarrilla español, que aquí no hay involucrado ningún inmigrante joderrr


----------



## secuestrado (23 Oct 2022)

La verdad, muy triste todo. Yo al menos no aprecio quien le pega el golpe, no tengo claro que fuera al que golpeó antes, el que le dijo que no le habia dado un galleton antes para tumbarle por no se qué o no se quien.

Yo creo que en esos casos lo primero es llamar a la policia, parece que los de seguridad ya le conocian de antes o por algo, y se lo querian llevar. Si hubieran llamado a la policía ese tipo seguiría vivo. En un calabozo, puede que sí, pero vivo.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

EnKli dijo:


> Que no le pega eseee que le pega el que sale en el vídeo previo, que tras pegarle grita y tiene el mismo acento de macarrilla español, que aquí no hay involucrado ningún inmigrante joderrr



Nada. Estamos en un país de boludos que, como en otro hilo sobre un suceso protagonizado por un alicantino, ya es casualidad, un tal Guillermo degolló a su novia, pa aluego arrojarse por el balcón, y ahí insistiendo que seguramente el tal Guillermo es morocco.


----------



## intensito (23 Oct 2022)

El uno, cani-macarra tatuador.
El otro, cani-macarra criador de perros peligrosos de presa.
Los dos parecen los típicos macarras buscabroncas de discoteca que ya se han pegado de antes
Los dos politatuados.

Lo siento, pero me temo que ninguno nos iba a dar ningún Nobel ni la cura del cáncer


----------



## El Tirador (23 Oct 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Pues viendo los vídeos es un Darwing en toda regla. Vas por ahí pegándote gratuitamente con todo el mundo y al final pasa lo que pasa. Yo cuando bebo soy un corderito, pero hay gente que se pone muy tonta y debe andarse con cuidado.
> 
> Lo más chocante es que el que lo mata, que tampoco tiene pinta de ser doctor en física cuántica, intenta razonar con el muerto previamente para que no ande tocando los cojones. Pero al final, la cabra tira al monte y se calienta.



Darwin hijo Darwin


----------



## Mcgregor (23 Oct 2022)

El que le ha dado la ostia es un puto cobarde que le da la ostia a traicion sin que haya una pelea previa, le pilla desprevenido esas son las ostias con peores consecuencias siempre.

A mi juicio deberían ahorcarle o ponerle la inyección letal.

Mierda de país sin pena de muerte.


----------



## S.HOON (23 Oct 2022)

Estar del culo por el odio a la inmigración hace que se culpe una pelea entre españoles a los inmigrantes?? Es evidente que con el tiempo los países se van a la mierda con los extranjeros y sus olas ilegales, pero hay que apuntar bien y no quedar de imbécil.
La elite dispone de estos movimientos "contaminantes" en todos los países objetivo y a la vez merma la capacidad de análisis de los "atacados". Touché.


----------



## panaderia (23 Oct 2022)

yo flipo: le dicen con respeto que se vaya ya y le dice "no me faltes al respeto". ¿eso es faltarle al respeto decirle que se vaya?


----------



## Pirro (23 Oct 2022)

Mcgregor dijo:


> El que le ha dado la ostia es un puto cobarde que le da la ostia a traicion *sin que haya una pelea previa,* le pilla desprevenido esas son las ostias con peores consecuencias siempre.
> 
> A mi juicio deberían ahorcarle o ponerle la inyección letal.
> 
> Mierda de país sin pena de muerte.



Sí hubo una pelea previa. El homicida unos minutos antes estaba dialogando y contemporizando con el fallecido de buen rollo, en plan conciliador. El fallecido, que estaba fuera de sí le respondió con una ostia en toda la jeta. Minutos después se la devolvió con un resultado fatal, que es lo que se ve en el vídeo del primer post.

La motivación del homicida fue devolver un golpe previo, no le pegó "porque sí" ni quería matar al sujeto. Lo hizo mal, a traición, cogiéndole desprevenido, sin medir su fuerza y lo mató. Tendrá que pagar por ello, pero no veo un asesinato sino un homicidio.


----------



## WasP (23 Oct 2022)

Mcgregor dijo:


> El que le ha dado la ostia es un puto cobarde que le da la ostia a traicion sin que haya una pelea previa, le pilla desprevenido esas son las ostias con peores consecuencias siempre.
> 
> A mi juicio deberían ahorcarle o ponerle la inyección letal.
> 
> Mierda de país sin pena de muerte.



De todas formas la víctima tampoco se salva, ha estado insistiendo hasta que al final se ha llevado lo que buscaba. Si se hubiera largado hace media hora puede que hoy todavía estuviese vivo.


----------



## nate (23 Oct 2022)

intensito dijo:


> Lo siento, pero me temo que ninguno nos iba a dar ningún Nobel ni la cura del cáncer



Todo es posible. Le dieron el premio Nobel de la Paz al Obama "the man of war starter"


----------



## yokese20 (23 Oct 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> El crimen va a ser calificado por el Ministerio Fiscsl (y por la acusaciòn particular), como asesinato, no como homicidio. La defensa lo calificará como homicidio. Y a ver qué dice el jurado popular.
> 
> Hay alevosía, ya que el gancho le llega a la cara sin que se lo espere y sin posibilidad de defensa.
> 
> Si hay alevosía no es un homicidio.



Esto es un homicidio preterintencional claramente.

" El homicidio preterintencional se verifica cuando el agresor actúa con la intención de provocar lesiones a otra persona, con un medio idóneo para ello, pero finalmente le provoca la muerte.


Así, se tiene en cuenta la intención –que no es la de matar– y el medio –que no debía razonablemente ocasionar la muerte–.


El ejemplo clásico: una persona le pega a otra con la intención de causarle un daño físico. La víctima se cae producto de ese golpe y muere porque su cabeza pega contra el cordón de la vereda. El agresor sería responsable de un homicidio preterintencional porque no tuvo la intención de asesinar, y, a la vez, porque el golpe en sí mismo no tenía la entidad para provocar la muerte.

El homicidio preterintencional conlleva una pena de tres a seis años de prisión. Está “en el medio” entre el homicidio simple (de 8 a 25 años de prisión) y el homicidio culposo (seis meses a cinco años)."

Y alevosia no hay. Le pega de frente a un hombre de parecida corpulencia, con un golpe que no deberia ser mortal en la mayoria de situaciones y en el que el otro podria haberse defendido perfectamente.

Creo que legalmente se le llama algo asi como "homicidio imprudente con grave desprecio por la vida".


----------



## pandaGTI (23 Oct 2022)

Españoles matando españoles en vez de matar violadores y asesinos moronegros! Esto ya es el fin!


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Sí hubo una pelea previa. El homicida unos minutos antes estaba dialogando y contemporizando con el fallecido de buen rollo, en plan conciliador. El fallecido, que estaba fuera de sí le respondió con una ostia en toda la jeta. Minutos después se la devolvió con un resultado fatal, que es lo que se ve en el vídeo del primer post.
> 
> La motivación del homicida fue devolver un golpe previo, no le pegó "porque sí" ni quería matar al sujeto. Lo hizo mal, a traición, cogiéndole desprevenido, sin medir su fuerza y lo mató. Tendrá que pagar por ello, pero no veo un asesinato sino un homicidio.



De todas formas, estáis dando por hecho que es el mismo que se ve en el vídeo del previo, y yo creo que no es (o si no, el face y el IG que pasaron no eran de verdad). Que aun así es posible que también hubiera recibido un puñetazo.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

yokese20 dijo:


> Y alevosia no hay. Le pega de frente a un hombre de parecida corpulencia, con un golpe que no deberia ser mortal en la mayoria de situaciones y en el que el otro podria haberse defendido perfectamente.
> 
> Creo que legalmente se le llama algo asi como "homicidio imprudente con grave desprecio por la vida".



Me estabas convenciendo hasta llegar ahí. ¿Cómo que le pega de frente, si aparece desde el lado, y le pega un puñetazo mientras el otro estaba concentrado (todo lo que podía, dadas sus circunstancias) hablando con el que tenía en frente? Aunque hubiera sido de frente total, QUE NO ES EL CASO, era un golpe del que el otro no podía defenderse en ningún caso.

Es un obvio golpe a traición con imposibilidad de defensa para el que lo recibe.


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Oct 2022)

*EL FAJCIJJJMO EJJJJ MU MALO*
*
HAY QUE LLENAR ESPAÑICA DE MORONEGROS Y PANCHOJETANOS, QUE SON EMMMANOS DEL PALETO DE AMURRIO

HAY QUE LEGALIZAR TOAS LAS DROGAS Y TODOS BEODICOS QUE ESO ES SALU IJIJIJJ
*
*Y HAY QUE ASESINAR A TODOS LOS JUBILAOS QUE YO SOY MU ESPECIALITO HAGO LO QUE QUIERO Y A MI NADIE ME DEJA UN VIERNES SIN BOTELLON*


----------



## sifilus (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> En la noticia dice que estaba en parada. ¿Ahí en el final del vídeo lo veis en parada? Porque dicen y parece que está respirando.
> 
> PD: España no es que "ya" sea un vertedero por eso. Esas cosas, en la noche, por desgracia, llevan pasando muchísimos años. Y a veces como en este caso trágicamente hay un muerto.



Eso cualquiera que haya salido un poco lo sabe, pero está en burbuja donde la gran mayoría sólo sale para comprar más doritos y todo sirve para hacer “el discurso oficial del foro” ya sabes no hay quien viva aquí, hace 20 años nadie moría en una pelea de fiesta etc etc

Desde el segundo 10 del vídeo hasta el más cortico se imagina lo que va a pasar, hasta los propios chavales hacen un comentario del tipo: ea ya ha conseguido lo que buscaba pero oye que no que ahora somos El Salvador y JAMÁS han habido lios en la noche


----------



## Gorrino (23 Oct 2022)

ESTE DESCONTROL HAY QUE PARARLO. EL ISLAM Y LA APLICACIÓN DE LA SHARIA ES LA ÚNICA ALTERNATIVA PARA QUE ESPAÑA SEA UN PAÍS GLORIOSO Y FUERTE Y RESPETADO TAL Y COMO LO SON ARABIA SAUDÍ O IRÁN.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

pandaGTI dijo:


> Españoles matando españoles en vez de matar violadores y asesinos moronegros! Esto ya es el fin!



Cuando hay dronjas y alcohol por medio, hasta los ejpañoles se comportan como panchitos. El Agua de Fuego tiene esas cosas, y no digamos ya las dronjas.


----------



## Pasta (23 Oct 2022)

Antes del golpe final, se debieron *pegar bien de hostias entre varios*. O ese sitio es el puto club de la lucha.

En el vídeo del golpe que lo mata, atentos a los segundos que van del *00:40 al 00:47*.

Un tío de verde que dice "huevón" lleva las *manos y la camisa manchada de sangre*. Por la derecha lo separa un tío de *camisa blanca con toda la manga manchada de sangre.*


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Oct 2022)

Esto se arregla votando a NEGROBOCS y poniendo a su moronegro de VICEPRESIDENTE


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Oct 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> No nos diferenciamos tanto de sudamerica.



La verdac es que no. Fijate que hasta los subnormales de nacimiento le comen los cojones a LA PUTA ULS


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

Pasta dijo:


> Antes del golpe final, se debieron *pegar bien de hostias entre varios*. O ese sitio es el puto club de la lucha.
> 
> En el vídeo del golpe que lo mata, atentos a los segundos que van del *00:40 al 00:47*.
> 
> Un tío de verde que dice "huevón" lleva las *manos y la camisa manchada de sangre*. Por la derecha lo separa un tío de *camisa blanca con toda la manga manchada de sangre.*



De hecho, el fallecido, tiene los dientes con sangre desde el principio del vídeo.

Ahora ya no se puede comprobar porque le han tapado la cara en el vídeo.


----------



## Gorrino (23 Oct 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> España es un vertedero. Pero el resto de países europeos están igual.
> 
> Occidente no es seguro, tanta inmigración masiva y globalismo ha traído esto, la homogeneización y marroneización de prácticamente todo el mundo. La vida cada vez tiene menos valor, like Africa o Sudamerica.
> 
> Ya sabéis lo que tocará en pocos lustros. Ir armados por la calle. Glock 26 manda.



Prefiero 12/70 más pistola STI executive, para ejecutar la ley por mi propia mano y combatir a aquellos que quieran impedirlo (policía+jueces que son también fuente de inseguridad ciudadana, ya que protegen a los moronegros e impiden la defensa de los autóctonos).


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Oct 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Joder y sin mascarilla, es que van como locos



Hasta que la morojetanopanchonegrada se cargue a 300.000 a ostias y equipare los 300.000 asesinatos de la escoria terrorista tosedora chupapollas como tu, fijate si queda


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Oct 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> *Agentes de la Policía Nacional han detenido a un joven, de 33 años, como presunto autor de la muerte *



Hay que asesinar a los jubilados, que nadie deje a los CALVOS RATA con sus 40 años un viernes sin botellon


----------



## adal86 (23 Oct 2022)

Vale, acabo de ver el vídeo por segunda vez. Varios apuntes: el muerto estaba absolutamente borracho, hasta el punto de que casi no se aguantaba en pié. Una persona en ese estado es normal que no asimile bien un golpe; apuesto que si llega a estar normal el tío no se cae al suelo, y de caerse, no se hubiera matado.

Segundo apunte. El que le pega el viaje tiene pinta de estar completamente lúcido, osea con muy poco alcohol en el cuerpo, o al menos bastante menos del que llevaba la víctima.

Entonces reflexiono: vale que el muerto, que posiblemente era el mayor de los hijos de puta, se merecía una buena colleja, ¿pero era necesario dársela así, osea estando el tío absolutamente borracho y pegandole por la espalda? Habia un riesgo demasiado grande de que pasara lo que pasó, en mi opinión.


----------



## Gorrino (23 Oct 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Un chaval muerto por una tontería esas es la realidad y la sociedad que hay, la juventud que viene da miedo.
> 
> Les aprueban la eso suspendiendo todo, carecen de cultura y respeto, de valores, .... en 30 años vais a flipar



Escuelo islámica es la solución.


----------



## Ultraboost (23 Oct 2022)

yokese20 dijo:


> Esto es un homicidio preterintencional claramente.
> 
> " El homicidio preterintencional se verifica cuando el agresor actúa con la intención de provocar lesiones a otra persona, con un medio idóneo para ello, pero finalmente le provoca la muerte.
> 
> ...



Al saltar con todas tus fuerzas y lanzar de improvisto con todas tus fuerzas un puñetazo.si no quiere hacerle mucho daño que venga Dios y lo vea


----------



## Gorrino (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Sí, el ridículo del día de los nancys del foro. Si es que no pueden salir de casa.
> 
> Supongo que lo vieron morenito, y como son tan cretinos de haberse autoconvencido de que los españoles son "jarios", dieron por hecho que sería hispanoamericano.



De siempre he tenido la imagen del valenciano como marroncito mediterráneo tipo Nuria Roca, es cierto, pero yo soy ario de ojos azules y pelo castaño, tal como lo es el camarada Kadyrov, y el Islam y la Sharia han de imponerse en España para que pueda salvarse.


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Oct 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> Yo no creo que haya sido la galleta. El problema es que llevaba , la mano con la que le propina el gancho, infectada con una alta carga viral de sarscov2. Esa muerte tan fulminante solo puede achacarse al covid 19.



¿Te parecen graciosos los 300.000 muertos que habeis provocado?

A ti te hacia yo lo del del vidrio, que te fueras a dormir tambien con el


----------



## Honkytonk Man (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Es justo lo que dije ayer. Que podía considerarse alevoso. Me alegro de ver que acerté. Puede que luego flipe de que "sólo por un puñetazo" le caigan 20 años...



Es como si sólo por una puñalada le caen 20 años. Si es por detrás y directa al corazón le caerán 20 años.


----------



## adal86 (23 Oct 2022)

Ultraboost dijo:


> Al saltar con todas tus fuerzas y lanzar de improvisto con todas tus fuerzas un puñetazo.si no quiere hacerle mucho daño que venga Dios y lo vea



Y sobretodo teniendo en cuenta que el tipo estaba absolutamente borracho. A un tipo así de borracho no le puedes pegar a menos que haya una muy buena razón, lo cual no parece en este caso.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (23 Oct 2022)

yokese20 dijo:


> Esto es un homicidio preterintencional claramente.
> 
> " El homicidio preterintencional se verifica cuando el agresor actúa con la intención de provocar lesiones a otra persona, con un medio idóneo para ello, pero finalmente le provoca la muerte.
> 
> ...



No le pega de frente. Le pega de lado y sin qje el rinado se lo espere. Hay alevosía clara.


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Oct 2022)

operator dijo:


> Videos previos:
> 
> Vídeo previo:
> 
> ...



En resumen que bien muerto esta


----------



## entrance33 (23 Oct 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> En Antonia 3 han recalcado que el boxeador es de nacionalidad española.
> 
> Igualito que cuando es marrónido, los hijos de la gran puta.



_*El autor del golpe, un hombre de 33 años de nacionalidad española, ha sido localizado y detenido en una partida de Alicante.









Muere un joven de un puñetazo durante una pelea en una discoteca en Alicante


Un joven de 26 años ha fallecido la madrugada de este sábado de un puñetazo durante una pelea en la puerta de una conocida discoteca de la Playa de San Juan de Alicante.




www.20minutos.es




*_


----------



## chavolero (23 Oct 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Creo que le caga en la madre del agresor, repasa el video



No, se caga en la madre de otro que había por ahí.
Hay un vídeo de media hora antes del suceso, en el que el fallecido le pega un puñetazo también por sorpresa al tipo que luego le hace exactamente lo mismo, pero con resultado de muerte.
Es decir, el asesino recibió un puñetazo sin venir a cuento del fallecido, y lleno de rabia, vio su oportunidad y le hizo al otro lo mismo media hora después.
Muerte más que merecida, porque si vas pegando puñetazos a gente por ahí sin ningún motivo, estás poniendo en peligro de muerte a gente inocente, ya que como se ve en el vídeo, un puñetazo puede provocar la muerte perfectamente.

Un tío que iba repartiendo puñetazos sorpresivos a gente inocente que no quiere pelear, acaba recibiendo un puñetazo sorpresivo de una de sus víctimas, que resultó ser un cani boxeador, pero que cuando el ahora fallecido decidió atacarle el ahora asesino le dijo textualmente"no quiero problemas, no quiero peleas",y el ahora fallecido interpretó eso como una señal de debilidad y por eso le atacó,lo cual demuestra que era un miserable y que está mejor muerto que repartiendo puñetazos a gente que parece débil.


----------



## Alcazar (23 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Vale, acabo de ver el vídeo por segunda vez. Varios apuntes: el muerto estaba absolutamente borracho, hasta el punto de que casi no se aguantaba en pié. Una persona en ese estado es normal que no asimile bien un golpe; apuesto que si llega a estar normal el tío no se cae al suelo, y de caerse, no se hubiera matado.
> 
> Segundo apunte. El que le pega el viaje tiene pinta de estar completamente lúcido, osea con muy poco alcohol en el cuerpo, o al menos bastante menos del que llevaba la víctima.
> 
> Entonces reflexiono: vale que el muerto, que posiblemente era el mayor de los hijos de puta, se merecía una buena colleja, ¿pero era necesario dársela así, osea estando el tío absolutamente borracho y pegandole por la espalda? Habia un riesgo demasiado grande de que pasara lo que pasó, en mi opinión.



El asesino es un cobarde supremo, porque no se atrevió a enzarzarse con un tipo al borde del coma etílico, en su lugar buscó momento y colocación para endiñarle por la espalda.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (23 Oct 2022)

A eso voy. No fue de frente y no se pudo defender, no hay más, hay alevosía.


----------



## Alcazar (23 Oct 2022)

chavolero dijo:


> No, se caga en la madre de otro que había por ahí.
> Hay un vídeo de media hora antes del suceso, en el que el fallecido le pega un puñetazo también por sorpresa al tipo que luego le hace exactamente lo mismo, pero con resultado de muerte.
> Es decir, el asesino recibió un puñetazo sin venir a cuento del fallecido, y lleno de rabia, vio su oportunidad y le hizo al otro lo mismo media hora después.
> Muerte más que merecida, porque si vas pegando puñetazos a gente por ahí sin ningún motivo, estás poniendo en peligro de muerte a gente inocente, ya que como se ve en el vídeo, un puñetazo puede provocar la muerte perfectamente.
> ...



El muerto no podía apenas mantenerse en pié, y le costaba mucho esfuerzo articular frases. Sus puñetazos no podían ser letales, el agresor en cambio estaba bien fresco y los suyos si, como se ha visto.


----------



## megaman_ing (23 Oct 2022)

Que pena tan joven y fallece de esta manera, no fue ni una pelea como ponen en los medios de comunicación, le da un golpe a traición viéndolo ya en ese estado todo borracho.


----------



## sifilus (23 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> El muerto no podía apenas mantenerse en pié, y le costaba mucho esfuerzo articular frases. Sus puñetazos no podían ser letales, el agresor en cambio estaba bien fresco y los suyos si, como se ha visto.




Saca algo en claro y aprende que SI TE QUIERES METER EN PELEAS LO MEJOR ES NO SER EL MÁS BORRACHO DEL LUGAR, no suele salir bien


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues según dicen, el rubio, de aspecto español, se había pegado ya con tres personas esa noche... así que querer echarle la culpa a los hispanoamericanos por una reyerta de la noche, en la que para colmo el implicado parece que estaba metiéndose en problemas...
> 
> Estáis intentando extrapolar de un hecho aislado de la noche, a dinámicas de la sociedad en general. Y no. Y el hecho es trágico y ojalá se vigilase más la fiesta por la noche, pero nada que ver con la inmigración, ojalá desde siempre.



importas sudamérica y tienes sudamérica, si aquello es un estercolero, ¿qué piensan que aquí lo que viene va a ser civilizada?, allí tienen también gente normal y no copian de ellos, lástima que esa gente normal no son los que venga


----------



## Alcazar (23 Oct 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Saca algo en claro y aprende que SI TE QUIERES METER EN PELEAS LO MEJOR ES NO SER EL MÁS BORRACHO DEL LUGAR, no suele salir bien



No te digo que no, pero ahora a explicarselo al juez el agresor a ver que tal.


----------



## Progretón (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues según dicen, el rubio, de aspecto español, se había pegado ya con tres personas esa noche... así que querer echarle la culpa a los hispanoamericanos por una reyerta de la noche, en la que para colmo el implicado parece que estaba metiéndose en problemas...
> 
> Estáis intentando extrapolar de un hecho aislado de la noche, a dinámicas de la sociedad en general. Y no. Y el hecho es trágico y ojalá se vigilase más la fiesta por la noche, pero nada que ver con la inmigración, ojalá desde siempre.



Detectado un equidistante, esto es, un progre.


----------



## chavolero (23 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> El muerto no podía apenas mantenerse en pié, y le costaba mucho esfuerzo articular frases. Sus puñetazos no podían ser letales, el agresor en cambio estaba bien fresco y los suyos si, como se ha visto.



sus puñetazos a las 6 de la mañana y borracho tenían pocas probabilidades de ser letales, pero si el tio había pegado a 3 personas esa noche pues claro que con su conducta pone en riesgo a gente inocente.

Yo desde luego como persona normal que ha vivido precisamente al lado de donde ha sucedido todo , no me gustaría ir a tomar una cerveza y que un tipo violento me pegara un puñetazo sin motivo, como se ve en el video que había hecho el fallecido.
Una muerte mediante puñetazo sorpresivo de una de sus víctimas que resultó ser otro macarra como él, me parece un resultado justo y deseable para el resto de la sociedad , que no tenemos por qué estar a merced de esta gentuza,que se siente impune porque puede ir a una discoteca , pegar a 3 personas que no conoce de nada sin motivo, e irse a casa a dormir tranquilamente sin ninguna consecuencia, hasta ahora claro.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (23 Oct 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> En el video que había en la primera página no se ve ninguna pelea anterior. Sólo palabras. Si crees que las palabras justifican lo que ha acabado siendo una muerte, tal vez el que no te enteras eres tú.
> Y no defiendo al muerto porque no le conozco ni sé qué ha pasado ahí. Hablo de lo que se ha visto en ese video.



Vamos que no te has enterado de nada. Sigue el hilo y verás más vídeos, cuando uno no sabe de qué habla, mejor callarse.
Cuando lo veas todo, ya si eso vienes y pides perdón por el retraso.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

Si se detuviera a la gente que se droga o emborracha, la gente diría que no parece que _estemos_ en Democracia y tal.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (23 Oct 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Latino americano.



Hispano americano.
Los latinos son de la región de Lacio. Crearon el término latinoamericano los franceses, para incluirse por su Guayana, un trozo insignificante.


----------



## Progretón (23 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Yo recuerdo de pequeño las calles por la noche como lugares seguros. Nunca me ha dado miedo la noche, al contrario, me gustaba salir con mis padres.
> 
> ¿Ahora está la cosa igual? Quienes defendéis a los extranjeros, responded a mi pregunta.
> 
> Yo soy partidario de una política a la japonesa en cuestión de extranjería. Lugares públicos limpios, seguros, controlados. Para que la gente normal pueda hacer uso de ellos. Fuera mahomas de parques, fuera tiendas de sudacas hasta las tantas. Fuera música. Fuera trap, reguetón y ruido. Por la noche silencio.



Por un delito común en Japón puedes pasar detenido hasta 23 días antes de declarar ante el juez. Sí, veintetrés. Aquí 5 días si te acusan de terrorismo.

Japón es un país que se toma en serio a sí mismo, al contrario que Japón.

Lo de la política de extranjería a la japonesa en materia de extranjería nos queda a los españoles más lejos que la estrella Polar.


----------



## espada de madera (23 Oct 2022)

S.HOON dijo:


> Estar del culo por el odio a la inmigración hace que se culpe una pelea entre españoles a los inmigrantes?? Es evidente que con el tiempo los países se van a la mierda con los extranjeros y sus olas ilegales, pero hay que apuntar bien y no quedar de imbécil.
> La elite dispone de estos movimientos "contaminantes" en todos los países objetivo y a la vez merma la capacidad de análisis de los "atacados". Touché.





ueee3 dijo:


> Pues según dicen, el rubio, de aspecto español, se había pegado ya con tres personas esa noche... así que querer echarle la culpa a los hispanoamericanos por una reyerta de la noche, en la que para colmo el implicado parece que estaba metiéndose en problemas...
> 
> Estáis intentando extrapolar de un hecho aislado de la noche, a dinámicas de la sociedad en general. Y no. Y el hecho es trágico y ojalá se vigilase más la fiesta por la noche, pero nada que ver con la inmigración, ojalá desde siempre.



Si hubiesen tenido profesionales de seguridad en vez de tres panchitos a 800 euros, lo inmovilizan en un momento, lo sacan a la calle y llaman a la policía. Al otro, y tú déjate de caos, campeón. Aquí nada de hacer caos a nadie. Cero problemas.


----------



## yokese20 (23 Oct 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> No le pega de frente. Le pega de lado y sin qje el rinado se lo espere. Hay alevosía clara.



Para que haya alevosia ha de haber una total indefension por parte de la victima, no es tan facil como decir "es que le pego por la espalda", ademas es importante el contexto, la victima ya sabia que en cualquier momento podia recibir una ostia, no es algo que "no te esperes".

Ademas, el agresor no cumplia lo de "no correr ningun riesgo" ya que perfectamente el otro si no hubiera caido o el golpe no hubiera sido "perfecto" podria haber recibido una paliza.

Lo que ha sucedido es mas bien un abuso de superioridad:


"El *abuso de superioridad es una agravante genérica recogida* en el artículo 22.2ª del Código Penal.

Concurre la agravante de *abuso de superioridad cuando la defensa de la víctima queda ostensiblemente debilitada* por la superioridad personal, instrumental o medial del agresor o agresores que se ven por ello asistidos de una mayor facilidad para la comisión del delito.


La sentencia del Tribunal Supremo 85/2009, de 6 de febrero, declara que para que concurra abuso de superioridad es preciso:


Que se de un importante *desequilibrio de fuerzas* a favor del agresor
Que de él se siga la notable *disminución de las posibilidades defensivas del ofendido*
Que esta situación de *asimetría fuera deliberadamente ocasionada* o, siendo conocida, *exista un aprovechamiento de la misma*, y
Que esa situación de ventaja de la que se abusa *no sea inherente al delito*
*La agravante de abuso de superioridad se reserva a aquellos supuestos en los que las posibilidades de defensa de la víctima no llegan a quedar eliminadas*, sino notablemente disminuidas

La alevosía se diferencia básicamente del abuso de superioridad en razón de un criterio cuantitativo: *mientras que la agresión alevosa buscaría una indefensión total sobre la víctima, el abuso de superioridad se conformaría con procurar debilitarla, sin anularla por completo*."

La ultima frase lo deja claro, "sin anularla por completo", y evidentemente no la anula por completo. Misma corpulencia, ya estaba de sobreaviso el agredido de que estaba en una situacion de violencia, con riesgo para el atacante de que la victima se devolviera.

El agresor se aprovecha de un momento de superioridad intrumental o medial, aprovechando que esta "despistado" para cometer el delito. No de una total imposibilidad de defensa.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Saca algo en claro y aprende que SI TE QUIERES METER EN PELEAS LO MEJOR ES NO SER EL MÁS BORRACHO DEL LUGAR, no suele salir bien



Lo mejor es saber beber y conocer cada uno su límite. Lo de ver ahora chavales que con trece acaban casi en coma etílico, durmiendo en la Urgencia de un Ambulatorio, porque los padres se molestan cuando los llaman dende el centro pa recoger al chaval, y que este duerma la mona en la casa de sus papaítos, demuestra un comportamiento de primates. Aluego el que no sabe beber, empieza a repartir y dejar calentitos a otros, hasta que aparece uno con la sangre tan caliente, que le da. Y es que donde las dan, las toman. De toda la vida.


----------



## HaCHa (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Nadie da más caña que yo a la gentuza de este foro.



No te pienses que no valoro lo que haces, cuando estás acertado.

No respeto cualquier mierda. A mí cuando de Pascua a Ramos alguien de por aquí dice algo rojo, correcto o reparador me parece que está cumpliendo su obligación y poco más. Y a ti ya te he thankeado muchas veces.
Tú el fallo que tienes, a mi juicio, es que a menudo andas falto de datos y de criterio para manejarlos. Por lo demás, ya te digo: no te pienses que te quiero mal, es sólo que yo por aquí no salgo para hacer amigos.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (23 Oct 2022)

La vida vale muy poco en la calle. Precaucion


----------



## adal86 (23 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> El asesino es un cobarde supremo, porque no se atrevió a enzarzarse con un tipo al borde del coma etílico, en su lugar buscó momento y colocación para endiñarle por la espalda.



Sí, y siendo un tipo no precisamente bajito. Cobarde, traicionero y posiblemente tan basura o más que el muerto.

Si hubiera tenido la "delicadeza" de pegarle de frente, nadie le hubiera reprochado nada (y no hubiera sido ni delito, posiblemente). 

A un tipo borracho no se le pega de esa manera. Le van a caer unos buenos años a la sombra y muy bien ganados.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (23 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Los españoles si quieren pillar hembra deben bajarse a esos lugares violentos y de mierda que ha traido la panchitada. Porque han tomado toda la noche en España.



Si pretendes ligarte a una panchita en una discoteca de los "suyos" prepárate a que te den una paliza los cobrisos. Las panchitas que se dejan ligar van ellas a pubs y bares de españoles, normalmente de puretas.


----------



## tracrium (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿La faringe, o la laringe? En cualquier caso, si es eso, qué mal que la gente en general no estemos preparados para socorrer en una situación así. Entiendo que procedía abrir la boca, levantar la cabeza, según has dicho, y aún mejor meter los dedos dentro para sacar la lengua hacia afuera.



Faringe. La lengua no llega tan lejos. Es una obstrucción alta.

Sí. Es una lástima que algo tan sencillo no se haga.

Lo de meter los dedos no lo recomiendo: puedes desencadenar reflejo del vómito y que caiga contenido gástrico en los pulmones o llevarte un mordisco.


----------



## yokese20 (23 Oct 2022)

Ultraboost dijo:


> Al saltar con todas tus fuerzas y lanzar de improvisto con todas tus fuerzas un puñetazo.si no quiere hacerle mucho daño que venga Dios y lo vea



Depende. Normalmente este tipo de muertes suceden por el golpe al caer al suelo, no por el puñetazo en si mismo. Si se demuestra que lo que lo mato de verdad fue el golpe contra el suelo no hay nada que hacer, homicidio imprudente con agravantes. 

De todas maneras lo importante es lo que diga el jurado. Imaginate la pregunta "Tenia fulanito la intencion de matar a la victima sin ninguna duda razonable? Pues la respuesta claramente es que no, que no queria matarlo, de echo dice "pues a dormir" refiriendose a que queria noquearlo, no matarlo. Recuerda que el jurado aqui en España no decide si alguien es culpable, si no que responden preguntas de ese tipo. 

Y si no hay dolo no hay asesinato.


----------



## KUTRONIO (23 Oct 2022)

chavolero dijo:


> No, se caga en la madre de otro que había por ahí.
> Hay un vídeo de media hora antes del suceso, en el que el fallecido le pega un puñetazo también por sorpresa al tipo que luego le hace exactamente lo mismo, pero con resultado de muerte.
> Es decir, el asesino recibió un puñetazo sin venir a cuento del fallecido, y lleno de rabia, vio su oportunidad y le hizo al otro lo mismo media hora después.
> Muerte más que merecida, porque si vas pegando puñetazos a gente por ahí sin ningún motivo, estás poniendo en peligro de muerte a gente inocente, ya que como se ve en el vídeo, un puñetazo puede provocar la muerte perfectamente.
> ...



Que el fallecido se lo mereciera es otro tema, la justicia no va aceptar ese argumentación para el acusado por el ministerio fiscal a homicidio voluntario (15 años creo que son)


----------



## adal86 (23 Oct 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Vamos que no te has enterado de nada. Sigue el hilo y verás más vídeos, cuando uno no sabe de qué habla, mejor callarse.
> Cuando lo veas todo, ya si eso vienes y pides perdón por el retraso.



Efectivente, yo también sólo he visto un vídeo, digamos, el principal, en el cual recibe el golpe y cae muerto.

El muerto era un mierdas, en eso está de acuerdo todo el mundo, pero yo sigo diciendo que no se le puede pegar así a un tipo que está borracho; compras muchas papeletas para que pase una desgracia, y por una pelea anterior, por bestia que haya sido, creo yo que no vale la pena.

Y si te emperras en que quieres pegarle, porque estás muy rabioso, dolido, se metió con tu novia, o lo que sea, y eres un tipo alto, joven y estás mucho menos borracho que el tipo al que le quieres pegar, ten al menos la "delicadeza" de pegarle de frente. El riesgo de que te pegue seguirá siendo mínimo, y si pasa algo como lo que pasó, no vas a pisar la cárcel, ya que se considera un accidente en una pelea de igual a igual.


----------



## Medaigualtodo (23 Oct 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> No te pienses que no valoro lo que haces, cuando estás acertado.
> 
> No respeto cualquier mierda. A mí cuando de Pascua a Ramos alguien de por aquí dice algo rojo, correcto o reparador me parece que está cumpliendo su obligación y poco más. Y a ti ya te he thankeado muchas veces.
> Tú el fallo que tienes, a mi juicio, es que a menudo andas falto de datos y de criterio para manejarlos. Por lo demás, ya te digo: no te pienses que te quiero mal, es sólo que yo por aquí no salgo para hacer amigos.



Me parto con este mamarracho comunista JAJAJAJAJAJAJA Vamos a ver, ni este nini pedazo de mierda ni el simio panchonegro asesino @ueee3 "castigan" a nadie. En sus craneos de macacos se creen keyboard warriors cuando no son mas que detritus que mienten sin rubor y se esconden cuando les dan con las evidencias en los morros JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Pero aquí los tenemos a los dos, pajeándose mutuamente, compartiendo su fantasías de aniquilación de los humanos, ansíando la llegada del planeta de los simios y creándose autoestimita macaca entre dorito y dorito que pagamos los contribuyente para que estos dos parásitos no se mueran de hambre jajajajajajajaja Lo mejor de todo es cuando a estas alimañas selváticas les llega su hora y las personas decentes nos descojonamos JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Si pretendes ligarte a una panchita en una discoteca de los "suyos" prepárate a que te den una paliza los cobrisos. Las panchitas que se dejan ligar van ellas a pubs y bares de españoles, normalmente de puretas.



Aquí no viene a cuento hablar de panchitas. La tía que le dice a uno de los agredidos por el _tutuador_ camorrista "vámonos a casa", no tiene acento panchito.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (23 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Efectivente, yo también sólo he visto un vídeo, digamos, el principal, en el cual recibe el golpe y cae muerto.
> 
> El muerto era un mierdas, en eso está de acuerdo todo el mundo, pero yo sigo diciendo que no se le puede pegar así a un tipo que está borracho; compras muchas papeletas para que pase una desgracia, y por una pelea anterior, por bestia que haya sido, creo yo que no vale la pena.
> 
> Y si te emperras en que quieres pegarle, porque estás muy rabioso, dolido, se metió con tu novia, o lo que sea, y eres un tipo alto, joven y estás mucho menos borracho que el tipo al que le quieres pegar, ten al menos la "delicadeza" de pegarle de frente. El riesgo de que te pegue seguirá siendo mínimo, y si pasa algo como lo que pasó, no vas a pisar la cárcel porque se considera un accidente en una pelea de igual a igual.



Hay que leer todo, ya he dicho en otro comentario que se lo debía de haber devuelto al estómago. Y el borracho ya habia dado el mismo golpe a traición y a las barras, al que se lo da al final, se ve en otro vídeo.
Ved y leed todo, y después comentad, porque os ponéis a hablar habiendo visto sólo el primer video, vamos sin tener ni puta idea de nada.


----------



## espada de madera (23 Oct 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Hay que leer todo, ya he dicho en otro comentario que se lo debía de haber devuelto al estómago. Y el borracho ya habia dado el mismo golpe a traición y a las barras, al que se lo da al final, se ve en otro vídeo.
> Ved y leed todo, y después comentad, porque os ponéis a hablar habiendo visto sólo el primer video, vamos sin tener ni puta idea de nada.



Pues si has visto el primer video habrás visto que no han sabido manejar bien la situación. Hay un borracho liándola, nada nuevo y menos en estos sitios. Si hubiesen tenido *profesionales de seguridad en vez de tres panchitos a 800 euros*, lo inmovilizan en un momento, lo sacan a la calle y llaman a la policía. Nada de trifulcas ni rollos ni si el otro le va a hacer un ko o no.


----------



## Gorrión (23 Oct 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Sí hubo una pelea previa. El homicida unos minutos antes estaba dialogando y contemporizando con el fallecido de buen rollo, en plan conciliador. El fallecido, que estaba fuera de sí le respondió con una ostia en toda la jeta. Minutos después se la devolvió con un resultado fatal, que es lo que se ve en el vídeo del primer post.
> 
> La motivación del homicida fue devolver un golpe previo, no le pegó "porque sí" ni quería matar al sujeto. Lo hizo mal, a traición, cogiéndole desprevenido, sin medir su fuerza y lo mató. Tendrá que pagar por ello, pero no veo un asesinato sino un homicidio.



Gilipolleces. no existen los homicidios todos son asesinatos.

Matas, asesinas, no hay mas historia.


----------



## tracrium (23 Oct 2022)

Los KO siempre en entorno controlado y sobre superficies blandas. Y aún así alguno se muere de vez en cuando.

Noquear a alguien en la calle es tan imprudente como hacerle un mataleón o provocarle la inconsciencia por cualquier otro modo.


----------



## batllory (23 Oct 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> A quien iba a pegar ese pobre hombre si no se sostenía? Otra cosa sería que fuera molestando dado su estado y esa es la excusa que los agresores hijos de puta utilizaban a pesar de que el segurata intentaba que no hubiera movida.
> No se sostiene que ese pobre hombre fuera agrediendo a nadie.



Pero si en el vídeo dice algo así como "yo pegó a quien me sale de los cojones".

Chusma que se cruza con chusma y acaban mal. No se podía saber.


----------



## Pirro (23 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Gilipolleces. no existen los homicidios todos son asesinatos.
> 
> Matas, asesinas, no hay mas historia.



Sí, si hay más historia, en lo léxico, en lo semántico, en lo conceptual y en lo legal. Por eso en todos los estados del mundo se distingue entre homicidios intencionados y no intencionados.


----------



## Gorrión (23 Oct 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Sí, si hay más historia, en lo léxico, en lo semántico, en lo conceptual y en lo legal. Por eso en todos los estados del mundo se distingue entre homicidios intencionados y no intencionados.



Las pajas mentales legales que dicta el sistema no las contemplo, yo me guio por el sentido común.

Si tu matas eres un asesino, y no hay condena que lo arregle salvo la muerte.


----------



## subaru (23 Oct 2022)

En el video previo se ve como el agresor le recrimina al luego fallecido que le ha tocado las tetas a su novia y que eso está muy feo pero que aún así no quiere pelea, ni problemas.

Acto seguido el fallecido le mete un puñetazo en la cara a su futuro asesino. 

Luego en el segundo video se ve que el agredido al ver que el prenda le sigue provocando y poniéndose chulo se toma la venganza soltándole una galleta, con fatídico resultado de muerte. 

En resumidas cuentas, la galleta la tenía merecida. Mala suerte porque al caerse se ha desnucado. Pero quien juega con fuego se acaba quemando. 

En este caso, empatizo más con el asesino que con el muerto.


----------



## tracrium (23 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Gilipolleces. no existen los homicidios todos son asesinatos.
> 
> Matas, asesinas, no hay mas historia.



No es lo mismo. El asesinato implica intención. El homicidio no.
Si vas corriendo y tropiezas con un abuelo y éste cae y se mata no es un asesinato.


----------



## Pirro (23 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Las pajas mentales legales que dicta el sistema no las contemplo, yo me guio por el sentido común.
> 
> Si tu matas eres un asesino, y no hay condena que lo arregle salvo la muerte.



Si tu sentido común te lleva a considerar lo mismo matar a alguien con intención de matar que matar a alguien accidentalmente es que careces de sentido común.

Por otro lado las palabras tienen un significado definido, y *asesinar es "matar a alguien con
alevosía, ensañamiento o recompensa"*. No es que lo diga la ley, es que es el significado de asesinar en el diccionario, aunque el diccionario contraríe tu "sentido común".

Y en cualquier caso entras en una contradicción con tu propio mensaje. Si matar es siempre asesinato y por tanto defiendes que se mate al asesino, bajo las reglas de tu propio sentido común eres un defensor del asesinato.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

subaru dijo:


> En el video previo se ve como el agresor le recrimina al luego fallecido que le ha tocado las tetas a su novia y que eso está muy feo pero que aún así no quiere pelea, ni problemas.
> 
> Acto seguido el fallecido le mete un puñetazo en la cara a su futuro asesino.
> 
> ...



Hombre. Asesino no es precisamente. Homicida sería el término correcto, en este suceso que acabó en homicidio involuntario.


----------



## Blackest (23 Oct 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> El crimen va a ser calificado por el Ministerio Fiscal (y por la acusaciòn particular), como asesinato, no como homicidio. La defensa lo calificará como homicidio. Y a ver qué dice el jurado popular.
> 
> Hay alevosía, ya que el gancho le llega a la cara sin que se lo espere y sin posibilidad de defensa.
> 
> Si hay alevosía no es un homicidio.



Buena pinta tiene el juicio, la lleva clara el que piense que los NPCs saben distinguir una cosa de la otra.

Los NPC ven que el otro le ha pegado un ostión y lo ha matado = asesinato, y no le andes con zarandajas de que si habia intencion de matar o si con esa acción se esperaba que el resultado fuera la muerte o si había alevosía, que por cierto no la hay, no alevosia no es lo que tu dices si se hubiera ensañado a darle puñetazos mientras estaba inconscientes si hubiese habido alevosia. 

El hecho ni si quiera se podría calificar de homocidio, ya que no hay una intencionalidad de matar, ni el resultado de un puñetazo es esperable que sea la muerte (aunque es posible, pero no es lo que "se espera") al contrario que una puñalada o un disparo.


----------



## adal86 (23 Oct 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Hay que leer todo, ya he dicho en otro comentario que se lo debía de haber devuelto al estómago. Y el borracho ya habia dado el mismo golpe a traición y a las barras, al que se lo da al final, se ve en otro vídeo.
> Ved y leed todo, y después comentad, porque os ponéis a hablar habiendo visto sólo el primer video, vamos sin tener ni puta idea de nada.



Está claro que falta mucha información, qué pasó anteriormente, qué relación tenía el muerto con el finado, etcétera. Pero tampoco vamos a estar leyendo (o yo no lo pienso hacer) 40 y pico páginas para ver todos los vídeos.

Si es como dices, que el muerto estuvo dando ostias a traición, tal cual como la que recibió él, hombre...pues en ese caso sí que la tuvo bien merecida. Pero es que aún así, por bien merecida que lo tenga, no se le da una ostia a la traición a un borracho, porque hay una probabilidad alta de que pase lo que pasó. 

Ya no lo mires como algo moral o ético, sino míralo como una forma de actuar para evitar dar con el culo en prisión, o de tener que pagar indemnizaciones.

Es que encima parece que el asesino es boxeador... Le hubiera dicho: chaval, mira pa aquí. Y en ese momento va pa él y lo muele a ostias con todas las de la ley. ¿Que no quieres hacerlo así porque tienes miedo o porque no pegas ni sellos? En ese caso es mejor que te vayas a tu casa, sin pegar ni a traición ni sin traicionar.


----------



## espada de madera (23 Oct 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> el gancho le llega a la cara sin que se lo espere



El golpe le llega a la cara cuando está diciendo que le va a pegar a una persona, después de que le hayan dejado pegar a otras tres, que se tiene que ir, pero que le va a pegar primero y luego ya se va.

¿Por qué sabes que es un gancho? (Pregunto)


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (23 Oct 2022)

lectorina dijo:


> Video de antes de la muerte:
> 
> 
> Da pena, pero iba buscando. Por la foto de la detención se parece este que no quiere pelea, al detenido.



Ale, para que la gente sepa todo lo ocurrido.
@adal86
@estupeharto mascadito.


----------



## Gorrión (23 Oct 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Si tu sentido común te lleva a considerar lo mismo matar a alguien con intención de matar que matar a alguien accidentalmente es que careces de sentido común.
> 
> Por otro lado las palabras tienen un significado definido, y *asesinar es "matar a alguien con
> alevosía, ensañamiento o recompensa"*. No es que lo diga la ley, es que es el significado de asesinar en el diccionario, aunque el diccionario contraríe tu "sentido común".
> ...



El lenguaje no es mas que un mecanismo para la manipulación mental, me importa poco su definición y como se interprete en un sistema corrupto. Todo esto me corresponde a mi personalmente, y el que da el puñetazo es un asesino que tendría que morir para pagar como corresponde.

Evidentemente, estoy a favor del asesinato de este tipo de gente, de los que matan abuelos porque van demasiado rápido por la acera con la bicicleta también, y te toda clase de imprudentes que matan gente.

Son asesinos.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (23 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Una escoria menos, o dos según se mire. El borracho de mierda que va liándola al cementerio y el otro un par de años de sol y sombra.



pues también es verdad.


----------



## Pirro (23 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> El lenguaje no es mas que un mecanismo para la manipulación mental, me importa poco su definición y como se interprete en un sistema corrupto. Todo esto me corresponde a mi personalmente, y el que da el puñetazo es un asesino que tendría que morir para pagar como corresponde.
> 
> Evidentemente, estoy a favor del asesinato de este tipo de gente, de los que matan abuelos porque van demasiado rápido por la acera con la bicicleta también, y te toda clase de imprudentes que matan gente.
> 
> Son asesinos.



Pues si te importa poco el significado de las palabras, imagina lo que importa tu punto de vista.


----------



## Gorrión (23 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Buena pinta tiene el juicio, la lleva clara el que piense que los NPCs saben distinguir una cosa de la otra.
> 
> Los NPC ven que el otro le ha pegado un ostión y lo ha matado = asesinato, y no le andes con zarandajas de que si habia intencion de matar o si con esa acción se esperaba que el resultado fuera la muerte o si había alevosía, que por cierto no la hay, no alevosia no es lo que tu dices si se hubiera ensañado a darle puñetazos mientras estaba inconscientes si hubiese habido alevosia.
> 
> El hecho ni si quiera se podría calificar de homocidio, ya que no hay una intencionalidad de matar, ni el resultado de un puñetazo es esperable que sea la muerte (aunque es posible, pero no es lo que "se espera") al contrario que una puñalada o un disparo.



¿Y como cojones sabes la intención del otro?

No puedes saberlo, nadie sabe lo que pasa por su cabeza, y te permites el lujo de ir llamando NPC a la gente


----------



## Gorrión (23 Oct 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Pues si te importa poco el significado de las palabras, imagina lo que importa tu punto de vista.



Mi punto a un estatista le importa poco, como a mi el suyo.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (23 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Buena pinta tiene el juicio, la lleva clara el que piense que los NPCs saben distinguir una cosa de la otra.
> 
> Los NPC ven que el otro le ha pegado un ostión y lo ha matado = asesinato, y no le andes con zarandajas de que si habia intencion de matar o si con esa acción se esperaba que el resultado fuera la muerte o si había alevosía, que por cierto no la hay, no alevosia no es lo que tu dices *si se hubiera ensañado a darle puñetazos mientras estaba inconscientes si hubiese habido alevosia*.
> 
> El hecho ni si quiera se podría calificar de homocidio, ya que no hay una intencionalidad de matar, ni el resultado de un puñetazo es esperable que sea la muerte (aunque es posible, pero no es lo que "se espera") al contrario que una puñalada o un disparo.



Eso es ensañamiento, no alevosía. te pongo la explicación de la RAE. El que mete el gancho sabe que el tipo está borracho, que tiene un ojo virolo por hostias anteriores y que está mirando a otro sitio. Alevosía de manual.

_Circunstancia de haberse asegurado quien comete un delito contra las personas de que no corre ningún riesgo que pudiera provenir de una reacción defensiva por parte de la persona atacada. _


----------



## Honkytonk Man (23 Oct 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> El golpe le llega a la cara cuando está diciendo que le va a pegar a una persona, después de que le hayan dejado pegar a otras tres, que se tiene que ir, pero que le va a pegar primero y luego ya se va.
> 
> ¿Por qué sabes que es un gancho? (Pregunto)



Porque lo comentan luego en el mismo vídeo. Por mucho que el tipo diga que va a pegar a Pepito o a Manolito, eso son palabras, el gancho le viene de un lado sin posibilidad de defensa y va al suelo.


----------



## OYeah (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder, si hasta tú lo has visto entonces, en Canarias, que antes era peor.
> 
> Barcelona es un caso especial, lleno de turistas que son como caramelos para los delincuentes de todas las partes del mundo.
> 
> ...




Que te largues hijo de puta al puto pais de tu padre, desgraciado. Hay que ser un auténtico mierdas para soltar tu última frase.


----------



## OYeah (23 Oct 2022)

Respecto al criador de pitbulls, no va a pasar ni cinco años en la cárcel. Que parece mentira también la poca calle que tenéis.


----------



## Blackest (23 Oct 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Eso es ensalamiento, no alevosía. te pongo la explicación de la RAE. El que mete el gancho sabe que el tipo está borracho, que tiene un ojo virolo por hostias anteriores y que está mirando a otro sitio. Alevosía de manual.
> 
> _Circunstancia de haberse asegurado quien comete un delito contra las personas de que no corre ningún riesgo que pudiera provenir de una reacción defensiva por parte de la persona atacada. _



El significado de la RAE me la pela, te hablo de terminologia legal. Que pareces una feminista diciendo "no es abuso es violacion". No para que sea alevosia tiene que concurrir una serie de hecho que aqui no se dan, por lo tanto no es alevosia.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Porque lo comentan luego en el mismo vídeo. *Por mucho que el tipo diga que va a pegar a Pepito o a Manolito, eso son palabras*, el gancho le viene de un lado sin posibilidad de defensa y va al suelo.



Los otros tres que fueron agredidos, como le recuerda el Segurata al _tutuador_ pendenciero, ¿solo fueron agredidos de palabras y no golpeados como señalaba el Segurata?


----------



## Blackest (23 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Y como cojones sabes la intención del otro?
> 
> No puedes saberlo, nadie sabe lo que pasa por su cabeza, y te permites el lujo de ir llamando NPC a la gente



Si no la sabes entonces no puedes demostrar que hubo intención de matar y por lo tanto no es un homicidio.


----------



## OYeah (23 Oct 2022)

Y por último: evidentemente la culpa de todo son las leyes e importar a gentuza lumpen donde la vida no vale nada y que convierte la noche en un ring de MMA. 

Las mujeres y los seguratas solo hacen que adaptarse a ése entorno, como los mismos españoles: las mujeres buscando al malote que las proteja, los seguratas pasando de hacer su trabajo, y los españoles apuntados al gym y a tatuarse para hacerse respetar y mojar algún chochito.


----------



## Floid (23 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Por supuesto, pero, ¿qué tiene eso que ver con mi mensaje y el hecho de que los hispanoamericanos no pinten nada aquí?
> 
> Por otro lado, aquí se "ha escalado" porque por casualidad o lo que sea lo ha dejado K.O. y matado, pero el asesinado también dio un puñetazo a otro a traición en el que no pasó nada. Que seguramente con menos intencionalidad homicida que el que se la ha dado aquí, y que al final importa haber matado o no matado.



Por el acento el que lo esta persiguiendo e insultando parece sudamericano, el que le da el puñetazo no se aprecia, quieras que no, la realidad es tan dura, despues de noches como esa donde hay peleas, siempre suele haber algun extranjero implicado cuando hay algun muerto, es una regla de tres muy sencilla peleas de borrachos , un muerto, implicados extranjeros, no hay muertos no suelen ser estar implicados extranjeros.


----------



## Alcazar (23 Oct 2022)

chavolero dijo:


> sus puñetazos a las 6 de la mañana y borracho tenían pocas probabilidades de ser letales, pero si el tio había pegado a 3 personas esa noche pues claro que con su conducta pone en riesgo a gente inocente.
> 
> Yo desde luego como persona normal que ha vivido precisamente al lado de donde ha sucedido todo , no me gustaría ir a tomar una cerveza y que un tipo violento me pegara un puñetazo sin motivo, como se ve en el video que había hecho el fallecido.
> Una muerte mediante puñetazo sorpresivo de una de sus víctimas que resultó ser otro macarra como él, me parece un resultado justo y deseable para el resto de la sociedad , que no tenemos por qué estar a merced de esta gentuza,que se siente impune porque puede ir a una discoteca , pegar a 3 personas que no conoce de nada sin motivo, e irse a casa a dormir tranquilamente sin ninguna consecuencia, hasta ahora claro.



Por lo que yo entiendo después de ver los dos videos, la movida se inició porque el borracho intentó ligar con la novia de otro tipo (se lo reprocha el asesino en la discusión: "no puedes ir molestando a un chaval que está tan tranquilo con su novia"). En este hilo tengo yo un post de como hay que tratar con este tipo de borrachos patosos para manipularlos mentalmente y ganártelos, cosa que es relativamente facil, pero siempre regalándoles los oidos y no escalando en violencia.

Lo que dices que el tio iba dando puñetazos por diversión aleatoriamente sin mediar provocación es cosecha tuya. Seguramente pasó lo de siempre, el borracho vió a una tia que le gustó y fué a por ella sin reparar que ella estaba con otro (seguramente no tenía el nivel de consciencia para darse cuenta), el otro se sintió ofendido y se puso gallo, y ahí se liaría por primera vez.

Luego el asesino comete el error de abroncarlo publicamente como si fuera su madre. El borracho, que casi no puede tenerse en pie ni mucho menos razonar, pero si entiende que está siendo victima de una agresión, y entonces suelta un puñetazo tonto de borracho. El otro, en lugar de responder en ese momento que lo tenía a huevo, se retira cobardemente y le endiña por detrás cuando la atención del borracho estaba enfocada en el segurata. Pero vamos, que es de error total enfrascarse a discutir con un borracho, tenía que haber dejado que el portero terminara de reconducir la situación, cosa que estaba haciendo bien.

Como decía Chiquito: una mala tarde la tiene cualquiera. No podemos justificar un asesinato de alguien que a lo mejor es una bellisima persona en su dia a dia pero que ha tenido una mala noche porque se ha pasado con la bebida, y menos de esa manera tan cobarde y rastrera.

Si te gusta vivir en una sociedad así, te cojes un avión y te mudas a Caracas o a San Pedro Sula.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Oct 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Vamos que no te has enterado de nada. Sigue el hilo y verás más vídeos, cuando uno no sabe de qué habla, mejor callarse.
> Cuando lo veas todo, ya si eso vienes y pides perdón por el retraso.



Lo que he dicho vale para una situación de la que hablo.
Lo mismo que vale decir que presumes de lo que careces y que hablas demasiado.
Le pega el puñetazo a traición y el resultado es muerte. Mira como huye. Si tan seguro estás de la justificación, cámbiate por él y le vacilas al juez, listillo, que en el trullo vas a tener tiempo de asimilar lo listo que eres.

Y despídete de tus bienes si los llegaras a tener. Vamos, negocio a la altura.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Oct 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> hostia, yo no habia visto el video este...la cosa cambia mucho



A nivel legal para el detenido creo que lo empeora, porque le van a meter alevosía. Evidencia que el puñetazo no es derivado de un acto impulsivo ni de autodefensa, sino que recapacita y se lo pega después.

Un guantazo a mano abierta o un "no pasa nada vamos a echar un cubata" a tiempo lo hubiera solucionado de mejor forma. La resolución de la situación es absolutamente catastrófica, lamentablemente.


----------



## CommiePig (23 Oct 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> No digo que esto sea culpa de la mierda que entra por barajas de vacaciones y no vuelve. Digo que aumenta la proporción de estos sucesos.



excelente escoria sin verificar antecedentes penales entra por barajas y en patera todos los putos días


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (23 Oct 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo que he dicho vale para una situación de la que hablo.
> Lo mismo que vale decir que presumes de lo que careces y que hablas demasiado.
> Le pega el puñetazo a traición y el resultado es muerte. Mira como huye. Si tan seguro estás de la justificación, cámbiate por él y le vacilas al juez, listillo, que en el trullo vas a tener tiempo de asimilar lo listo que eres.



Y sigues sin querer ver todo en su totalidad. Pues nada chico. No será por no haber reflotado el vídeo para vagos.


----------



## Gorrión (23 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Si no la sabes entonces no puedes demostrar que hubo intención de matar y por lo tanto no es un homicidio.



Tampoco puedes demostrar que no lo quería matar, pero los hechos es que está muerto, y eso es lo que hay que juzgar los hechos.


----------



## Sagar (23 Oct 2022)

A todos se nos puede ir de las manos una noche de fiesta, tener mal beber y meter la pata faltando a la gente o buscando bronca.

El que va bien y golpea así a traición y viendo como va el otro... es un cobarde y una rata, basura humana.


----------



## anonymous375298 (23 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> No podemos justificar un asesinato de alguien que a lo mejor es una bellisima persona en su dia a dia pero que ha tenido una mala noche porque se ha pasado con la bebida



Si era una bellísima persona de día cuándo no estaba borracho, a los que él pegó no lo pueden saber. Lo único que saben es que un tío viene y les pega por que quiere ligarse a su novia o lo que sea. No me gusta que haya muerto, debería haberse ido con el golpe a casa y no morirse tampoco porque por pegarle un par de puñetazos a alguien no es como para que te maten pero si vas comprando muchos voletos de la lotería tienes más probabilidades de que algún día te toque. Si el tío iba metiéndose con los demás, acosando a las novias de los demás y pegando... que quieres que te diga, si te encuentras con alguien que es una persona violenta, te responde y con mala suerte te golpeas la cabeza con el suelo y mueres... pues acto y consecuencia.


----------



## Blackest (23 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Tampoco puedes demostrar que no lo quería matar, pero los hechos es que está muerto, y eso es lo que hay que juzgar los hechos.



En derecho no se demuestran los negativos, si quieres imponerle un agravante basado en una intencionalidad tienes que demostrar esa intencionalidad.


----------



## Alcazar (23 Oct 2022)

yokese20 dijo:


> El agresor se aprovecha de un momento de superioridad intrumental o medial, aprovechando que esta "despistado" para cometer el delito. No de una total imposibilidad de defensa.



Ojo, que el agresor aprovecha un momento en el que el muerto está sujetado por el seguridad de los hombros para llevárselo de la escena. Ahí es cuando pega y se retira, mermando las ya pocas posibilidades que alguien en ese estado hubiera podido tener para al menos hacer ademán de parar el golpe.

La agresión está muy medida. El agresor es una rata cobarde, cuando el muerto le avanzó se cagó claramente, y rumiando su venganza estuvo estudiando el momento de mayor debilidad de su ya de por si debil rival para actuar.


----------



## anonymous375298 (23 Oct 2022)

Sagar dijo:


> A todos se nos puede ir de las manos una noche de fiesta, tener mal beber y meter la pata faltando a la gente o buscando bronca.



No, a mí nunca se me ha ocurrido meterme con los demás cuando he estado muy borracho. Eso depende del tipo de persona y sobre todo de cómo te afecte el alcohol. Sí es verdad que hay personas que se ponen violentas con el alcohol. Pero no, no a todos nos puede pasar eso.


----------



## ArmiArma (23 Oct 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Si pasaba, pero ahora pasa más a menudo por la inmigración violenta de Sudamérica y la propia degradación de la sociedad ejjpañola que ha traído la democracia.



No se donde vives pero lo de las hostias y la fiesta no pasa ahora más que en los noventa ni de palo. Otra cosa es que no había ni imágenes de móviles ni tanta internvención, una nota en prensa local y ya.
Y lo mismo que algunos hemos tenido una lacra de un tipo en nuestras calles, en otras, es conocido que tienen tradicionalmente macarrada cutre autóctona para regalar.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (23 Oct 2022)

Sagar dijo:


> A todos se nos puede ir de las manos una noche de fiesta, tener mal beber y meter la pata faltando a la gente o buscando bronca.
> 
> El que va bien y golpea así a traición y viendo como va el otro... es un cobarde y una rata, basura humana.



El otro según tú, no está bajo los efectos del alcohol, ni se le puede haber ido de las manos por estar borracho y haberse llevado una hostia gratis, previa, del fallecido.
Menuda indigencia mental.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (23 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> El significado de la RAE me la pela, te hablo de terminologia legal. Que pareces una feminista diciendo "no es abuso es violacion". No para que sea alevosia tiene que concurrir una serie de hecho que aqui no se dan, por lo tanto no es alevosia.



Explícanos qué hechos no concurren y dinos en qué precepto legal se recoge la concurrencia de los hechos que implican alevosía. Que el MF va a acusar de asesinato lo sabe cualquiera.

Lo de que "no quería materle", habría que verlo, os lo estáis sacando del culo, eso lo dirá la Instrucción. He leído que el tío que le zumba es boxeador. Ya para empezar ha utilizado un arma blanca, que es como se considera a las artes marciales o al boxeo.


----------



## Blackest (23 Oct 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Explícanos qué hechos no concurren y dinos en qué precepto legal se recoge la concurrencia de los hechos que implican alevosía. Que el MF va a acusar de asesinato lo sabe cualquiera.
> 
> Lo de que "no quería materle", habría que verlo, os lo estáis sacando del culo, eso lo dirá la Instrucción. He leído que el tío que le zumba es boxeador. Ya para empezar ha utilizado un arma blanca, que es como se considera a las artes marciales o al boxeo.



Eres tu el que quiere impuntarle alevosía, explicalo tú, eres tu el que tiene que demostrar porque la hay.


----------



## Sagar (23 Oct 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> El otro según tú, no está bajo los efectos del alcohol, ni se le puede haber ido de las manos por estar borracho y haberse llevado una hostia gratis, previa, del fallecido.
> Menuda indigencia mental.



Por lo que se aprecia en el vídeo y según el golpe que da, no está ni de lejos en el estado del fallecido.

Para darse a la fuga tampoco parece muy borracho.

Pero para ti la perra gorda, llevas razón.


----------



## Macho Camacho (23 Oct 2022)

El que sale a buscar problemas los termina encontrando.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Por lo que yo entiendo después de ver los dos videos, la movida se inició porque el borracho intentó ligar con la novia de otro tipo (se lo reprocha el asesino en la discusión: "no puedes ir molestando a un chaval que está tan tranquilo con su novia"). En este hilo tengo yo un post de como hay que tratar con este tipo de borrachos patosos para manipularlos mentalmente y ganártelos, cosa que es relativamente facil, pero siempre regalándoles los oidos y no escalando en violencia.
> 
> Lo que dices que el tio iba dando puñetazos por diversión aleatoriamente sin mediar provocación es cosecha tuya. Seguramente pasó lo de siempre, el borracho vió a una tia que le gustó y fué a por ella sin reparar que ella estaba con otro (seguramente no tenía el nivel de consciencia para darse cuenta), el otro se sintió ofendido y se puso gallo, y ahí se liaría por primera vez.
> 
> ...



Si el que iba protagonizando altercados se habría mudado a Caracas o San Pedro Sula, no habría durado mucho Allí hay ciertos códigos que si te los saltas pueden salirte muy caro.. 











Óscar, el fallecido por un puñetazo en Alicante, protagonizó varios altercados en el local antes de la agresión


En Alicante , continúa la investigación por la muerte de un joven de 28 años tras recibir un puñetazo de un hombre que ya está detenido . El brutal




www.cuatro.com





*Óscar, el fallecido por un puñetazo en Alicante, protagonizó varios altercados en el local antes de la agresión
Óscar protagonizó varios altercados en el local antes del puñetazo mortal*

Un joven le recriminó su actitud y le avisó: "Te voy a dar un castañazo que te voy a tirar al suelo". Aunque en un primer momento trató de evitar el confrontamiento, recibió un puñetazo, al que respondió con una patada. Un vigilante de seguridad intentó mediar entre ambos.

En un momento dado, el chico de antes se acercó y le propinó un golpe. Óscar se cayó y se golpeó brutalmente contra el suelo. Los presentes, entre ellos un amigo, se dieron cuenta de la gravedad del asunto mientras el agresor se ha alejaba del lugar.

*El autor del golpe, un hombre de 33 años de nacionalidad española, fue localizado y detenido en una partida de Alicante cerca de la Alcoraya* por agentes del grupo de homicidios de la Comisaría Provincial de Alicante


----------



## Risitas (23 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> En derecho no se demuestran los negativos, si quieres imponerle un agravante basado en una intencionalidad tienes que demostrar esa intencionalidad.



Hombre, ahí claramente hay intencionalidad de hacerle daño. De echo ni siquiera se estaba defendiendo de nada.


----------



## Medaigualtodo (23 Oct 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Si el que iba protagonizando altercados se habría mudado a Caracas o San Pedro Sula, no habría durado mucho Allí hay ciertos códigos que si te los saltas pueden salirte muy caro..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dos milenios y medio de derecho romano para que ahora este macaco asesino venga a presumir y darnos lecciones de derexo letrino JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Ya sabéis, el nuevo ordenamiento jurídico cobriso se basará en el linchamiento y el asesinato por la espalda JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA Verdaderamente esta es la cloaca mas infecta que he visto en mi vida.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Oct 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Es mejor eso que morir de covid.
> Le había agredido a 5 personas sin venir a cuento.



No, según radio macuto se ve que agredió a 20.

¿Dónde está ese vídeo en el que se vea lo que hizo y cómo sucedió?
Lo que dice el vigilante, a saber...
Viendo a los garrulos cómo se están comportando con un tío bebido que ni habla ni se mueve bien, no me cuadra con que los haya agredido como dicen... ¿Ellos siendo tres y viendo cómo son, no hicieron nada....! 
Prefiero verlo primero


----------



## Risitas (23 Oct 2022)

Sagar dijo:


> A todos se nos puede ir de las manos una noche de fiesta, tener mal beber y meter la pata faltando a la gente o buscando bronca.
> 
> El que va bien y golpea así a traición y viendo como va el otro... es un cobarde y una rata, basura humana.



Hombre los borrachos siempre la lian, de echo yo sin beber me vi envuelto en una pela con 3 borrachos que por suerte sali bien (los otros eran 3 y dos llevaron ostias).

Pero uno de los otros me quiso dar a traición por detrás un puñetazo y fallo por poco (me rozo la cara). Y ya me di cuenta que nunca más me veré metido en algo así.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (23 Oct 2022)

El tío que golpea es un mierdas, golpear en ese estado, a punto de caerse y sujeto por un portero y sobre todo sin mirar.

Pero el otro le había dado un puñetazo antes. Y probablemente no imaginaba las consecuencias de sus actos.

Pero le ha matado. Encima un tío de 33 medio sereno a un niñato de 26 borracho como una mierda.

¿Mi veredicto?
Culpable.
¿Sentencia? 
4 años de prisión.

¿Algo más que añadir juez Supremo y millonario?

Si. Intenten promover el debate y la reflexión en esos canales y programas de mierda que ve la gente corriente. Hay que concienciar de que pelearse es arriesgado.

¿Y como lo promoveremos entre la población si la mayoría de población que participa en peleas y reyertas son gente joven y ellos no ven apenas la televisión?
Eso ya es su trabajo.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (23 Oct 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Ale, para que la gente sepa todo lo ocurrido.
> @adal86
> @estupeharto mascadito.



Aquí lo tienes resubido.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Oct 2022)

lectorina dijo:


> Video de antes de la muerte:
> 
> 
> Da pena, pero iba buscando. Por la foto de la detención se parece este que no quiere pelea, al detenido.



Parece que lleva sangre ya en la cara y en este vídeo no se ve lo que ha pasado antes.
Ya se habían enzarzado y ahora estaban hablando. El garrulo, que va de guay, le está provocando diciéndole que le hubiera dado una hostia que lo hubiera tirado al suelo. Luego otra vez, que no le dura nada.
Eso no se lo diría a uno que no estuviera ebrio y que tuviera otro aspecto.
Y el otro que apenas se puede mover ni se entera de nada por el alcohol le lanza un golpe flojo que no le hace ni cosquillas.

Y a ver qué pasó antes.

Totalmente injustificado lo que hizo. Ahora que se aplique justicia, aunque no se podrá reparar la muerte. Se le acabó la fiesta al garrulo.


----------



## vayaquesi (23 Oct 2022)

Lo siento por la víctima.
Descanse en paz.


----------



## JOF (23 Oct 2022)

En este hilo se está hablando mucho del alcohol y drojas como desencadenantes y tampoco quiero quitar la razón pero joer, he estado como en 60 festivales de música (indiemierda) donde la peña va hasta el culo de todo y jamás he visto un solo conflicto en recintos donde estamos muchas veces apiñados como en un pub. Solo eso.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Oct 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> _le pego a quien haga falta + extra soltando en el otro video_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No llevaba tres peleas. El segurata, que es amigo del cani de los perros, le dice que ha pegado a tres personas.
Pero no son tres peleas. Son los mismos, que son tres, y que no se ha visto cómo empezó todo.
El otro video es ya después de haberse enzarzado la primera vez.
Y el homicida estaba ahí chuleando al otro y a saber lo que pasó antes. El muerto no tenía ni pinta ni fuerza para hacer nada. Apenas se tenía en pie.
No lo pintemos como lo que no fue.


----------



## JOF (23 Oct 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> No llevaba tres peleas. El segurata, que es amigo del cani de los perros, le dice que ha pegado a tres personas.
> Pero no son tres peleas. Son los mismos, que son tres, y que no se ha visto cómo empezó todo.
> El otro video es ya después de haberse enzarzado la primera vez.
> Y el homicida estaba ahí chuleando al otro y a saber lo que pasó antes. El muerto no tenía ni pinta ni fuerza para hacer nada. Apenas se tenía en pie.
> No lo pintemos como lo que no fue.



En los dos videos solo se ve como un segurata, el cani homicida (supuestamente), un panchito y una chica recriminan al borracho lo que está haciendo , aparte del guantazo previo al cani que estaba en plan conciliador. Quizás, solo quizás el borracho encontró lo que estaba buscando eh. 
«Si grazna como un pato, camina como un pato y se comporta como un pato, entonces, ¡seguramente es un pato!»


----------



## Honkytonk Man (23 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Eres tu el que quiere impuntarle alevosía, explicalo tú, eres tu el que tiene que demostrar porque la hay.



Se dice "por qué". Pero está claro. El gancho le llega sin posibilidad de defensa, el tipo está hablando a su frente con una melopea/enfarlopada del copón bendito, y el gancho le viene de su lado derecho. Si le hubiera venido de frente no, pero le viene de lado.


----------



## Soundblaster (23 Oct 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> No llevaba tres peleas. El segurata, que es amigo del cani de los perros, le dice que ha pegado a tres personas.
> Pero no son tres peleas. Son los mismos, que son tres, y que no se ha visto cómo empezó todo.
> El otro video es ya después de haberse enzarzado la primera vez.
> Y el homicida estaba ahí chuleando al otro y a saber lo que pasó antes. El muerto no tenía ni pinta ni fuerza para hacer nada. Apenas se tenía en pie.
> No lo pintemos como lo que no fue.



Hemos visto un segundo video donde se le ve al muerto iniciar tambien frio un ataque. Tenlo en cuenta.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Oct 2022)

JOF dijo:


> En los dos videos solo se ve como un segurata, el cani homicida (supuestamente), un panchito y una chica recriminan al borracho lo que está haciendo , aparte del guantazo previo al cani que estaba en plan conciliador. Quizás, solo quizás el borracho encontró lo que estaba buscando eh.
> «Si grazna como un pato, camina como un pato y se comporta como un pato, entonces, ¡seguramente es un pato!»



Si te fijas, en el vídeo que discuten, ya están hablando del enzarzamiento anterior. Y no sabemos qué pasó ahí.

El cani le está vacilando, no en plan conciliador. De hecho, el borracho le lanza la mano en respuesta a lo que le dice el cani. Escucha como concilia.

Primero reconoce que le ha empujado... Seguro que fue más. Luego le dice que le da un castañazo que lo hubiera tirado al suelo, luego que tú no me duras.... 

El otro será lo que sea, pero ahí está claramente borracho y fuera de juego. Y al final se lo han cargado.
Si todo el que bebe acabará así... Se han pasado tres pueblos porque son eso, cobardes y garrulos. Ahora que apechuguen.


----------



## Blackest (23 Oct 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Se dice "por qué". Pero está claro. El gancho le llega sin posibilidad de defensa, el tipo está hablando a su frente con una melopea/enfarlopada del copón bendito, y el gancho le viene de su lado derecho. Si le hubiera venido de frente no, pero le viene de lado.



Eso no tiene nada que ver con la alevosia. "Es que le pego una hostia muy fuerte" No es motivo para agravarlo con alevosia


----------



## Honkytonk Man (23 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Eso no tiene nada que ver con la alevosia. "Es que le pego una hostia muy fuerte" No es motivo para agravarlo con alevosia



Yo no he dicho eso. No mientas. Yo he dicho que le pegó sin posibilidad alguna de defensa, es decir, a traición. Eso es alevosía.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Oct 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Hemos visto un segundo video donde se le ve al muerto iniciar tambien frio un ataque. Tenlo en cuenta.



Sí, lo he visto. Mira el comentario anterior mío (701)


----------



## chavolero (23 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Por lo que yo entiendo después de ver los dos videos, la movida se inició porque el borracho intentó ligar con la novia de otro tipo (se lo reprocha el asesino en la discusión: "no puedes ir molestando a un chaval que está tan tranquilo con su novia"). En este hilo tengo yo un post de como hay que tratar con este tipo de borrachos patosos para manipularlos mentalmente y ganártelos, cosa que es relativamente facil, pero siempre regalándoles los oidos y no escalando en violencia.
> 
> Lo que dices que el tio iba dando puñetazos por diversión aleatoriamente sin mediar provocación es cosecha tuya. Seguramente pasó lo de siempre, el borracho vió a una tia que le gustó y fué a por ella sin reparar que ella estaba con otro (seguramente no tenía el nivel de consciencia para darse cuenta), el otro se sintió ofendido y se puso gallo, y ahí se liaría por primera vez.
> 
> ...



que iba dando puñetazos a la gente no es cosecha mía, el de seguridad le dice que ya ha pegado a 3 personas y el fallecido sigue chuleando y diciendo que va a pegar a más, aparte de que al asesino se ve en un vídeo cómo le pega un puñetazo.
A mi no me gusta vivir en una sociedad así, y de hecho yo no habría actuado como el asesino porque no soy un cani criador de pitbulls y descerebrado, pero me parece fenomenal que a partir de hoy hay 2 peligros menos en las calles.

Yo me he pasado con la bebida alguna vez supongo que como todo el mundo, pero no me he puesto a pegarle puñetazos a la gente, el tipo lo hacía porque se sentía impune ya que la mayoría de la gente no son escoria como él, pero ha tenido la mala suerte de toparse con un miserable de su misma calaña.
Hace ya muchos años que cogi el avión, pero no a Caracas sino a un sitio donde no se puede ir asi por la vida porque te cae todo el peso de la ley, y así esta chusma en lugar de insistir hasta encontrar a la horma de su zapato,son corregidos desde el principio.


----------



## ischainyn (23 Oct 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A nivel legal para el detenido creo que lo empeora, porque le van a meter alevosía. Evidencia que el puñetazo no es derivado de un acto impulsivo ni de autodefensa, sino que recapacita y se lo pega después.
> 
> Un guantazo a mano abierta o un "no pasa nada vamos a echar un cubata" a tiempo lo hubiera solucionado de mejor forma. La resolución de la situación es absolutamente catastrófica, lamentablemente.



el comentario lo escribí nada mas ver el vídeo...lo que esta claro es que uno va totalmente pasado y el otro completamente consciente...es lo que dices tú, en el momento que el borracho le pega el puñetazo el otro le tenía que haber pegado un tortazo ...lo que no se puede hacer pegarle a un borracho que va totalmente pasado, por mucho que te haya pegado un puñetazo o te esté insultando, semejante puñetazo a traición...claro, es muy fácil analizarlo desde casa y con calma, pero es que también el agresor iba totalmente normal, otra cosa es que hubiera ido pasado también....si te fijas le pega el puñetazo en el momento en que su novia intenta calmar al otro de buenas maneras diciéndole que lleva sangre en el labio, para mi que eso es lo que le jode, y le pega el puñetazo


----------



## Soundblaster (23 Oct 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, lo he visto. Mira el comentario anterior mío (701)



No estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero si que la verdad es que todos estamos opinando solo con 2 fragmentos de lo que paso aquella noche....nos harian falta más.


----------



## Me suda la polla (23 Oct 2022)

El que quita una vida debe pagar con la suya.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Oct 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero si que la verdad es que todos estamos opinando solo con 2 fragmentos de lo que paso aquella noche....nos harian falta más.



He añadido en el comentario anterior lo que le dice el cani.
El otro se está quejando de que le han pegado y el cani lo reconoce... Dice que sólo le ha empujado.... + Lo que le dice después....


----------



## subaru (23 Oct 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si te fijas, en el vídeo que discuten, ya están hablando del enzarzamiento anterior. Y no sabemos qué pasó ahí.
> 
> El cani le está vacilando, no en plan conciliador. De hecho, el borracho le lanza la mano en respuesta a lo que le dice el cani. Escucha como concilia.
> 
> ...



Tergiversar la historia como te da la gana.

En el primer video el homicida le dice al finado que antes le ha tocado las tetas a su novia estando él con ella y que no está nada bien eso de ir metiendo mano a las novias de los demás (y más estando el novio con ella).

Aún así le dice que por su novia no quiere meterse en peleas ni problemas. Todo de buen rollo. El muerto se envalentona y le dice que vamos fuera que te voy a pegar, el homicida dice "yo contigo no voy a ningún lado". Esto lo interpreta el muerto como un síntoma de debilidad y le mete un puñetazo en la cara a traición y se pone en modo de pelea. Aún así el tipo no entra al trapo y le pregunta al segurata si eso le parece normal.

Luego en el segundo video el fallecido sigue poniéndose chulo y amenazando a todo el mundo y al final el tipo no aguanta más y le devuelve la galleta que le había pegado el otro antes. Con tan mala suerte que el borracho se desnuca al caer.

Conclusión: no me alegro de su muerte pero la sociedad ha mejorado un poquito con la desaparición de semejante elemento.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (23 Oct 2022)

Me suda la polla dijo:


> El que quita una vida debe pagar con la suya.



Si tienes una hija que no te la violen portando un cuchillo en la mano.
Menudo indigente mental.


----------



## sifilus (23 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> No te digo que no, pero ahora a explicarselo al juez el agresor a ver que tal.



De la cárcel se sale… de la tumba ya si tal

lo dicho hay que tener más cabeza


----------



## DarkNight (23 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> España es ya un vertedero.



Algo no me cuadra. El puño que le mete es una mierda. No estamos hablando de un golpe en la traquea, corazón, un palo en la cabeza, somanta de puños en el suelo etc..

Tiene que ser el golpe de la cabeza contra el suelo en la caída obviamente.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (23 Oct 2022)

subaru dijo:


> Tergiversar la historia como te da la gana.
> 
> En el primer video el homicida le dice al finado que antes le ha tocado las tetas a su novia estando él con ella y que no está nada bien eso de ir metiendo mano a las novias de los demás (y más estando el novio con ella).
> 
> ...



Y FIN. Una lástima.


----------



## sifilus (23 Oct 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Lo mejor es saber beber y conocer cada uno su límite. Lo de ver ahora chavales que con trece acaban casi en coma etílico, durmiendo en la Urgencia de un Ambulatorio, porque los padres se molestan cuando los llaman dende el centro pa recoger al chaval, y que este duerma la mona en la casa de sus papaítos, demuestra un comportamiento de primates. Aluego el que no sabe beber, empieza a repartir y dejar calentitos a otros, hasta que aparece uno con la sangre tan caliente, que le da. Y es que donde las dan, las toman. De toda la vida.



Exacto, en esta vida siempre habrá alguien que te pueda dar más fuerte que tú y hay que tener cabeza y saber beber, tiene toda la pinta de que era un pieza de cuidao y al final se ha encontrado lo que ha estado esquivando por mucho tiempo, pero es que para que te toque la lotería hay que jugar y si juegas pues ya sabes


----------



## Ordel (23 Oct 2022)

Minutos antes de la muerte del joven al que le dieron un puñetazo en Alicante







www.informacion.es





Viendo ese video me cambia la percepción.


----------



## romeoalfa (23 Oct 2022)

El seguridad le dice al muerto que en menos de 5 minutos le ha pegado a tres personas…. Me parece que hubo karma, hoy no ceno, y además el muerto tiene acento de etniano


----------



## W33D (23 Oct 2022)

Que puto asco de justicia, al reves hubiera abierto telediarios y de 20 años para arriba


----------



## OYeah (23 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Por lo que yo entiendo después de ver los dos videos, la movida se inició porque el borracho intentó ligar con la novia de otro tipo (se lo reprocha el asesino en la discusión: "no puedes ir molestando a un chaval que está tan tranquilo con su novia"). En este hilo tengo yo un post de como hay que tratar con este tipo de borrachos patosos para manipularlos mentalmente y ganártelos, cosa que es relativamente facil, pero siempre regalándoles los oidos y no escalando en violencia.
> 
> Lo que dices que el tio iba dando puñetazos por diversión aleatoriamente sin mediar provocación es cosecha tuya. Seguramente pasó lo de siempre, el borracho vió a una tia que le gustó y fué a por ella sin reparar que ella estaba con otro (seguramente no tenía el nivel de consciencia para darse cuenta), el otro se sintió ofendido y se puso gallo, y ahí se liaría por primera vez.
> 
> ...



Un poco de inteligencia emocional aquí. Así es, como lo dices.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Oct 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> el comentario lo escribí nada mas ver el vídeo...lo que esta claro es que uno va totalmente pasado y el otro completamente consciente...es lo que dices tú, en el momento que el borracho le pega el puñetazo el otro le tenía que haber pegado un tortazo ...lo que no se puede hacer pegarle a un borracho que va totalmente pasado, por mucho que te haya pegado un puñetazo o te esté insultando, semejante puñetazo a traición...claro, es muy fácil analizarlo desde casa y con calma, pero es que también el agresor iba totalmente normal, otra cosa es que hubiera ido pasado también....si te fijas le pega el puñetazo en el momento en que su novia intenta calmar al otro de buenas maneras diciéndole que lleva sangre en el labio, para mi que eso es lo que le jode, y le pega el puñetazo



El arte del boxeo también posibilita esquivar los golpes hasta ridiculizar al contrincante o simplemente meter sutiles golpes incapacitantes en el lateral, boca del estómago y tal... Además el primer video evidencia que el tristemente fallecido no tiene apenas argumentos como luchador, es más, en el segundo vídeo ya aparece con sangre en el rostro, o sea, que ya le habían pegado previamente y con posterioridad al primer video. 

El chaval fallecido no supone un perfil peligroso, sino falto de atención eso es algo que salta a primera vista, de hecho va solo por lo que se ve. No es motivo para soportarlo, pero mucho menos para matarlo, de tal forma es una situación de nivel 1 para cualquiera que tenga una mínima capacidad de gestión humana y un poco de calle nocturna. El resultado final viene derivado de la falta de lo anterior y es ciertamente lamentable.


----------



## F650 (23 Oct 2022)

Se ha peleado 3 veces y alguien le da un puñetazo y lo matan sin querer?

Que alguien lo aclare pq la historia es muy larga de leer


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2022)

Ordel dijo:


> Minutos antes de la muerte del joven al que le dieron un puñetazo en Alicante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que, todos los que defienden al _tutuador_, seguro que con dos copas, se comportan igual que él.


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Oct 2022)

Parece cosa de borrachos de Mierda, encima dicen que le pego a 5 así que si no lo entiendo mal alguno de esos 5’se la devolvió . Los problemas de los borrachos no son asunto mio.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## OYeah (23 Oct 2022)

Yo puedo afirmar que el asesino es un follapitbulls, los cria.

Su Facebook da tanto asco como la manera de soltar ése golpe.

Y sí, hay mucha gentuza ahora mismo en la noche, pero es que se ha promovido con leyes laxas (ese asesino no pasará ni cinco años en la cárcel) y con la llegada de morralla de todas las partes del globo, como ése argentino de mierda que aparece ahí.


Hay una diferencia entre un cani tatuador y una escoria sudaca: el primero busca reconocimiento y respeto ciclándose. Es un pobre diablo. Les conozco bien, soy de Valencia.

Pero la escoria sudaca/mora/tana no le importa una mierda tu reconocimiento, sino lo que pueda sacar de tí. Es lumpen que mata por un móvil allá. No vienen buscando amigos en nosotros, de hecho nos desprecian.


----------



## ischainyn (23 Oct 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El arte del boxeo también posibilita esquivar los golpes hasta ridiculizar al contrincante o simplemente meter sutiles golpes incapacitantes en el lateral, boca del estómago y tal... Además el primer video evidencia que el tristemente fallecido no tiene apenas argumentos como luchador, es más, en el segundo vídeo ya aparece con sangre en el rostro, o sea, que ya le habían pegado previamente y con posterioridad al primer video.
> 
> El chaval fallecido no supone un perfil peligroso, sino falto de atención eso es algo que salta a primera vista, de hecho va solo por lo que se ve. No es motivo para soportarlo, pero mucho menos para matarlo, de tal forma es una situación de nivel 1 para cualquiera que tenga una mínima capacidad de gestión humana y un poco de calle nocturna. El resultado final viene derivado de la falta de lo anterior y es ciertamente lamentable.



dicen que el "asesino" (por llamarle de alguna manera para entendernos) que sabe boxeo, y boxeo no sé si sabrá pero mma seguro que no, porque le pega una patada de mierda, y yo creo que de boxeo tampoco controla mucho, porque esperarse a pegarle a traición a un borracho es que es porque no estaba muy seguro de sí mismo, por mucho que no paraba de decirle al "borracho" ( por llamarle de alguna manera para entendernos) que de un golpe lo tiraba....por lo que has dicho que el borracho ya le habían pegado porque llevaba marcada la cara a mí ha parecido que es un tatuaje


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (23 Oct 2022)

"Mundo" de la noche=Borrachos, enfarlopados, zorrones y broncas.


----------



## César Borgia (23 Oct 2022)

Lo de que el que pega el puñetazo final es boxeador de donde ha salido? porque en sus RRSS no se le ve muy de gimnasio o practicando ninguna clase de lucha, chuchos y caballos es lo único que se ve por ahí.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Oct 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> dicen que el "asesino" (por llamarle de alguna manera para entendernos) que sabe boxeo, y boxeo no sé si sabrá pero mma seguro que no, porque le pega una patada de mierda, y yo creo que de boxeo tampoco controla mucho, porque esperarse a pegarle a traición a un borracho es que es porque no estaba muy seguro de sí mismo, por mucho que no paraba de decirle al "borracho" ( por llamarle de alguna manera para entendernos) que de un golpe lo tiraba....por lo que has dicho que el borracho ya le habían pegado porque llevaba marcada la cara a mí ha parecido que es un tatuaje



En el segundo vídeo, es decir, el del fatídico desenlace, aparece con abundante sangre en la boca, o sea que entre el primer vídeo y el segundo tuvo que pasar algo. Además se le ve mucho más afectado a nivel sensorial. 

En cualquier caso, en situaciones como esas hay que romper el bucle porque no lo vas a convencer de nada y menos en ese estado. O llamas a la policía una vez se haya producido una agresión, o lo rompes con un bofetón/golpe incapacitante sutil que lo amilane de ser el perfil indicado o poniendo 25 rayas/cubatas encima de la mesa y todos tan amigos, pero no puedes extender el bucle porque no vas a lograr más que potenciar una situación sin visos de resolución cuya peligrosidad va in crescendo.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (23 Oct 2022)

Estas cosas son el pan nuestro de cada día en las zonas de fiesta. Ahora con los smartphones queda registrado.
En España una de las pocas situaciones, tanto con inmigración como sin ella el que que se dan de manera "habitual" muertes violentas, son precisamente las zonas de copas. Prácticamente casi todos conocemos casos de navajazos y demás historias con final chungo.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (24 Oct 2022)

Medaigualtodo dijo:


> ¿Tienes link de sus rs?





Madrid dijo:


> Acabo de colgar con un amigo de Alicante y bueno doy algo más de info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## casaire (24 Oct 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Correcto. Centro Europa está igual. La diferencia es que la sociedad autóctona está menos pantxitada que aquí. Allí la cultura cutre y violenta no ha penetrado en los autóctonos. En España se ha producido un cambio de cultura de la española a la sudaca. Todo ello impulsado por la basura de políticos, el gen sociata y cutre del español que la democracia ha acentuado y sobre todo que la pantxitada habla español. Si hablaran inglés estarían en UK jodiendo su sociedad.
> España está sentenciada



NO HAY SOLUCIÓN.... NI GANANDO VOX LOS EXPULSARÁN..... ES UN NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL Y HAY QUE ACEPTARLO Y ACOGER DE BUEN AGRADO ESAS NUEVOS COSTUMBRES TRAÍDAS DE ESOS PAÍSES. SE ACABARON LOS VALORES , LA VIDA COMO VALOR FUNDAMENTAL , ESOS PAÍSES QUE NOS ESTÁN FAGOZITANDO LA VIDA VALE MENOS QUE UN MÓVIL .... HAY QUE ENTENDER ESO Y PREPARARSE CON UNA SONRISA Y DE BUEN AGRADO ESAS NUEVAS NORMAS QUE LOS HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA ROJOS , SEPARATAS Y BILDUETARRAS ESTÁN REGALÁNDONOS.
CAYÓ EL IMPERIO ROMANO , EL IMPERIO ESPAÑOL Y BRITÑÁNICO , LA RUSIA DE LOS ZARS , LA FRANCIA CON NAPOLEÓN BONAPARTE , LA CIVILIZACIÓN MAYA Y AZTECA .. AHORA LE TOCA A OCCIDENTE. NO HAY SOLUCIÓN¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡.


----------



## ischainyn (24 Oct 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> En el segundo vídeo, es decir, el del fatídico desenlace, aparece con abundante sangre en la boca, o sea que entre el primer vídeo y el segundo tuvo que pasar algo. Además se le ve mucho más afectado a nivel sensorial.
> 
> En cualquier caso, en situaciones como esas hay que romper el bucle porque no lo vas a convencer de nada y menos en ese estado. O llamas a la policía una vez se haya producido una agresión, o lo rompes con un bofetón/golpe incapacitante sutil que lo amilane de ser el perfil indicado o poniendo 25 rayas/cubatas encima de la mesa y todos tan amigos, pero no puedes extender el bucle porque no vas a lograr más que potenciar una situación sin visos de resolución cuya peligrosidad va in crescendo.



de todas formas, el tal Paco, que me imagino sería el jefe de seguridad y que conocía al fallecido, menudo hijo de puta viendo que iba ciego perdido y pasando de él completamente


----------



## casaire (24 Oct 2022)

casaire dijo:


> NO HAY SOLUCIÓN.... NI GANANDO VOX LOS EXPULSARÁN..... ES UN NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL Y HAY QUE ACEPTARLO Y ACOGER DE BUEN AGRADO ESAS NUEVOS COSTUMBRES TRAÍDAS DE ESOS PAÍSES. SE ACABARON LOS VALORES , LA VIDA COMO VALOR FUNDAMENTAL , ESOS PAÍSES QUE NOS ESTÁN FAGOZITANDO LA VIDA VALE MENOS QUE UN MÓVIL .... HAY QUE ENTENDER ESO Y PREPARARSE CON UNA SONRISA Y DE BUEN AGRADO ESAS NUEVAS NORMAS QUE LOS HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA ROJOS , SEPARATAS Y BILDUETARRAS ESTÁN REGALÁNDONOS.
> CAYÓ EL IMPERIO ROMANO , EL IMPERIO ESPAÑOL Y BRITÑÁNICO , LA RUSIA DE LOS ZARS , LA FRANCIA CON NAPOLEÓN BONAPARTE , LA CIVILIZACIÓN MAYA Y AZTECA .. AHORA LE TOCA A OCCIDENTE. NO HAY SOLUCIÓN¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡.



Y ESTE PAÍS DE MIERDA LLENO DE MARICONES Y BOLLERAS ESTÁ MÁS PREOCUPADO POR LA NUEVA APP DE FOTOSHOP QUE DE LO QUE SE ESTÁ FRAGUANDO EN UKRANIA... GENTE ACOSTUMBRADA A GUERRAS , ASESINATOS EN LAS CALLES , PRISIONES MARROQUÍES , LEYES SAHIRAS , CANIBALISMO Y DEMÁS CULTURA QUE ESTE PAÍS NO HA CONOCIDO ESTÁN SIENDO NACIONALIZADOS A MARCHAS EXPRESS PARA RETENER LOS VOTOS DE LAS PUTAS , LOS YONKIS Y ESOS INMIGRANTES Y ASÍ CONTINUAR CON LA DECADENCIA Y MISERIA COMUNISTA.
ES EL SINO DE ESPAÑA Y NO HAY SOLUCÍON.


----------



## OYeah (24 Oct 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> de todas formas, el tal Paco, que me imagino sería el jefe de seguridad y que conocía al fallecido, menudo hijo de puta viendo que iba ciego perdido y pasando de él completamente




De hecho toda la culpa de lo ocurrido es de la Seguridad. De largo.

Y de las leyes, por supuesto. Al folla pitbulls no le van a caer más de cinco años efectivos en la cárcel.


La vida se está poniendo muy barata.


----------



## estupeharto (24 Oct 2022)

subaru dijo:


> Tergiversar la historia como te da la gana.
> 
> En el primer video el homicida le dice al finado que antes le ha tocado las tetas a su novia estando él con ella y que no está nada bien eso de ir metiendo mano a las novias de los demás (y más estando el novio con ella).
> 
> ...



Yo no estoy tergiversando nada.
Hago mi lectura como cada uno. Y me baso en lo que se ve, no en lo que se cuenta o imagina.
Hay que mirarse un poco al espejo antes de afirmar gratuita y equivocadamente sobre los demás, típico por cierto.

El cani perruno dice que le ha empujado.
Están grabando y lo sabe. Lo que digan habría que verlo como fue realmente. El muerto lleva sangre en la boca.
No hay vídeo dónde se vea cómo se inició.
La conversación no se escucha clara. Se oye lo del empujón, que le mete un castañazo que no se levanta, que no me duras... Al borracho no se le entiende bien.
Porque está borracho entre otras cosas.
Lo están atosigando y responde así. No está generando un pollo como dicen.
Si eran tres y viendo el estado de cada uno, no me creo que les pegara a los tres como dice en la grabación uno (no sé si el segurata u otro de ellos) y que no se lo cargaran ahí mismo.

Me atengo a lo que se ve.
El borracho le lanza la mano, ahí la caga, pero es que está ebrio y se está viendo acosado, más lo que haya pasado antes. No le causa nada al otro y lo que pasa después es totalmente injustificable e improporcional.

Pero si todos sabéis tanto, que algún día no os encontréis en ninguna de las dos situaciones.

El cani perruno tuvo su momento de chulería. A dormir! Pa' casa! Ahora tendrá que ser igual de chulo en el juzgado.
Y siempre tendrá en su cabeza lo bien que lo hizo esa noche.

El otro está muerto, dicen que era buen tío. Le salió caro ingerir mierda e ir a sitios de mierda.


----------



## OYeah (24 Oct 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo no estoy tergiversando nada.
> Hago mi lectura como cada uno. Y me baso en lo que se ve, no en lo que se cuenta o imagina.
> Hay que mirarse un poco al espejo antes de afirmar gratuita y equivocadamente sobre los demás, típico por cierto.
> 
> ...





Es evidente la chuleria del folla perros. Desde el principio. 

Folla perros no, folla pitbulls. Es un rango bastante peor.

Y sigo diciendo que lo mata en el aire, no al caer. Oíd como suena. 

Gentola.


----------



## SrPurpuron (24 Oct 2022)

He visto la noticia entera esta mañana y el rubio le había calcado un galleton primero. Lo sacaron de la discoteca por bullero, pero fuera siguió montando gresca en lugar de irse a su casa.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Oct 2022)

casaire dijo:


> NO HAY SOLUCIÓN.... *NI GANANDO VOX LOS EXPULSARÁN*.....



Si se expulsara a todos los borrachos y, especialmente drogatas que van buscando pelea, seguro que al menos el hoy muerto, estaría en otro país pero vivo.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (24 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Eso no tiene nada que ver con la alevosia. "Es que le pego una hostia muy fuerte" No es motivo para agravarlo con alevosia



La *alevosía* se considera como una circunstancia que agrava la responsabilidad criminal. Esto sucede cuando un sujeto comete un hecho punible aprovechándose de ciertas circunstancias.

De esta manera, busca debilitar la defensa de la víctima y así facilitar su hecho delictivo. Un ejemplo muy claro, es una persona esperando en un callejón oscuro para poder atacar.

*De esta forma, la alevosía se produce cuando el delincuente actúa de manera segura y a traición. Otro ejemplo sería el caso de un ataque por la espalda. *

*Clasificación de alevosía*
Se pueden clasificar diferentes* tipos de alevosía en función de la premeditación* del acto delictivo.


La alevosía* por desvalimiento*, se considera cuando el delincuente se aprovecha de alguna desventaja física de la víctima para atacar. Por ejemplo, el ataque a algún anciano o persona con alguna discapacidad.
En la alevosía *súbita*, el maleante se aprovecha de la confianza de la víctima para poder realizar el ataque.
La alevosía* insidiosa* se consume cuando el delincuente realiza un delito de forma tal que no queden evidencias. Un ejemplo claro es cuando el delincuente le da veneno a la víctima, sin que la víctima lo sepa.
En la alevosía *proditoria*, el culpable realiza el delito de manera premeditada. Para esto suele vigilar a la víctima para tener un mejor control y saber cuándo es el momento más propicio para atacar.










Alevosía en el Código Penal español ▷ Actualizado 2022


Te explicamos qué es la alevosía en el ámbito del Derecho Penal y cómo afecta esta circunstancia agravante a los delitos en esta guía.




www.conceptosjuridicos.com






*Recoje expresamente el ataque por la espalda . *


----------



## IMPULSES (24 Oct 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Lo de que el que pega el puñetazo final es boxeador de donde ha salido? porque en sus RRSS no se le ve muy de gimnasio o practicando ninguna clase de lucha, chuchos y caballos es lo único que se ve por ahí.



un puñetazo a traición como es el caso , lo pegan los cobardes. 
Los que hemos boxeado ya te aseguro, yo que somos conscientes del daño que podemos hacer, y ( hablo por mi ) procuro NUNCA tener que golpear a nadie...


----------



## batllory (24 Oct 2022)

No han visto el video que rula por ahí? El muerto le suelta un meco por la cara al otro dentro de la discoteca cuando el chaval está intentando calmarlo.

Ay amigo, si vas así por la vida a veces te encuentras con la horma de tu zapato y te llevas un galletón tu también.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Oct 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> un puñetazo a traición como es el caso , lo pegan los cobardes.
> Los que hemos boxeado ya te aseguro, yo que somos conscientes del daño que podemos hacer, y ( hablo por mi ) procuro NUNCA tener que golpear a nadie...



Este boxeo no sabía, de haber sabido hubiera esquivado el golpe que le da el otro, le pega a traición al otro cuando está despistado con el trágico desenlace. Un cani y cobarde.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Oct 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> de todas formas, el tal Paco, que me imagino sería el jefe de seguridad y que conocía al fallecido, menudo hijo de puta viendo que iba ciego perdido y pasando de él completamente



A este le va a caer un marrón seguramente, si el abogado quiere le carga parte de culpa.


----------



## Kurten (24 Oct 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Un chaval muerto por una tontería esas es la realidad y la sociedad que hay, la juventud que viene da miedo.
> 
> Les aprueban la eso suspendiendo todo, carecen de cultura y respeto, de valores, .... en 30 años vais a flipar



Juas, como si este tipo de peleas absurdas no hubieran existido nunca. Si es que en este foro no podeis ser mas subnormales joder

Y mira que lo intentais


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Oct 2022)

nate dijo:


> Yo cada vez tengo más claro dos cosas (aún no siendo ya ningún chaval):
> 1. Evitar a toda costa peleas en la calle. Se puede. No vas a parecer menos hombre... eso es tontería de subculturas.
> 2. Aprender un deporte de contacto. Boxeo, muy thai, judo... el que sea. Aprende a ser mortal en caso de que tu vida esté en juego.



Te doy un consejo mejor, lleva arma blanca.


----------



## Kurten (24 Oct 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> No, si yo no lo justifico ni de forma legal ni moral, pero digo que no es tan sencillo como venir a echarle mierda al chaval porque es un cobarde que le ha pegado a traición... Aquí, hagas lo que hagas, mal. Es un problema de difícil solución y que ya ha pasado muchas veces.
> 
> La mayoría dicen y hacen:
> 
> ...



Es una situación completamente irracional, donde dominan las emociones. El otro provoca, y el que finalmente golpea no puede aguantarse (mal) y le termina golpeando. Situaciones así parece imposible que pudieran haber sucedido de otra manera.

Yo puedo hablar en este caso en primera persona, pues me ví envuelto en una pelea completamente absurda en el pasado. Afortunadamente, entre la otra persona y yo al final no ocurrió nada, pero pudo haber ocurrido, como en este caso.


----------



## Kurten (24 Oct 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Después de ver todos los vídeos posteados, my two cents.
> 
> 1) El fallecido había agredido previamente a tres personas, según el VS.
> 
> ...



Chapó. Ni una coma

Saludos


----------



## Kurten (24 Oct 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A nivel legal para el detenido creo que lo empeora, porque le van a meter alevosía. Evidencia que el puñetazo no es derivado de un acto impulsivo ni de autodefensa, sino que recapacita y se lo pega después.
> 
> Un guantazo a mano abierta o un "no pasa nada vamos a echar un cubata" a tiempo lo hubiera solucionado de mejor forma. La resolución de la situación es absolutamente catastrófica, lamentablemente.



Tú la pelea la ves como varios actos, pero perfectamente puede analizarse como uno solo, pues no sabemos el tiempo que transcurrio entre la primera agresión y el último puñetazo. Con lo cual, el homicida aun seguía irracionalmente caliente


----------



## Kurten (24 Oct 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El arte del boxeo también posibilita esquivar los golpes hasta ridiculizar al contrincante o simplemente meter sutiles golpes incapacitantes en el lateral, boca del estómago y tal... Además el primer video evidencia que el tristemente fallecido no tiene apenas argumentos como luchador, es más, en el segundo vídeo ya aparece con sangre en el rostro, o sea, que ya le habían pegado previamente y con posterioridad al primer video.
> 
> El chaval fallecido no supone un perfil peligroso, sino falto de atención eso es algo que salta a primera vista, de hecho va solo por lo que se ve. No es motivo para soportarlo, pero mucho menos para matarlo, de tal forma es una situación de nivel 1 para cualquiera que tenga una mínima capacidad de gestión humana y un poco de calle nocturna. El resultado final viene derivado de la falta de lo anterior y es ciertamente lamentable.



Ya, eso de que no supone un perfil peligroso...En medio de una pelea contra alguien que ya te ha agredido, ¿cómo podían saber los implicados que el adversario no era un "perfil peligroso"?


----------



## Alberto Liberto (24 Oct 2022)

A mí me gustaría saber que pasó exactamente dentro con las otras dos personas agredidas por el asesinado.

Hay algo que flojea en la historia. También cuántos implicados hubo. Si simplemente era un pesado muy drogado que se llevó ostias por parte de tres grupos distintos de chavales en una noche aislada.

O es a raíz de un suceso personal desde hace “x” tiempo.

O simplemente siempre ha sido así y era cuestión de tiempo que acabara grave.

Y cómo alguien tan supuestamente conocido en la zona iba solo o de no ir solo que hicieron sus colegas.

O bien se vio en un berenjenal, el chaval iba drogado y ya no sabía ni a quién pegarle y estos se montaron una peli para pintarlo a él de malo.

Es una locura, no es comprensible que alguien tan loco vaya provocando tan abiertamente sabiendo que al día siguiente o a la semana o al mes puedas ir sólo por la calle para comprar ropa por ejemplo y te encuentres con un grupo de chavales al que pegaste a uno de ellos.

No dormiría tranquilo.


----------



## Faldo (24 Oct 2022)

Alberto Liberto dijo:


> A mí me gustaría saber que pasó exactamente dentro con las otras dos personas agredidas por el asesinado.
> 
> Hay algo que flojea en la historia. También cuántos implicados hubo. Si simplemente era un pesado muy drogado que se llevó ostias por parte de tres grupos distintos de chavales en una noche aislada.
> 
> ...



Al muerto, en el video, se le ve que tiene los dientes rotos, vamos que pegarse se ha pegado varias veces. A mi me da pena gente asi. El asesino otro igual, se han juntado el hambre con las ganas de comer.


----------



## Widowmaker (24 Oct 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Juas, como si este tipo de peleas absurdas no hubieran existido nunca. Si es que en este foro no podeis ser mas subnormales joder
> 
> Y mira que lo intentais



He tenido unas cuantas peleas de esas absurdas en mi juventud y he sido testigo de muchas otras por parte de colegas. No recuerdo ningún muerto, ni tampoco herido grave. Lo de ahora es de locos, lo que dice Tawanchai es muy cierto.


----------



## Kurten (24 Oct 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Estas cosas son el pan nuestro de cada día en las zonas de fiesta. Ahora con los smartphones queda registrado.
> En España una de las pocas situaciones, tanto con inmigración como sin ella el que que se dan de manera "habitual" muertes violentas, son precisamente las zonas de copas. Prácticamente casi todos conocemos casos de navajazos y demás historias con final chungo.



No solo en España, en todo el mundo. De hecho, las estadisticas dicen que la mayoría de homicidios se cometen en situaciones "absurdas, entre desconocidos, como las de esta pelea

Ver estadisticas a nivel mundial en "Homicidio", de Daly y Wilson


----------



## romeoalfa (24 Oct 2022)

Uno menos, no hay más que escuchar su acento para saber el tipo de sujeto criminal que ya no está en este mundo


----------



## subaru (24 Oct 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo no estoy tergiversando nada.
> Hago mi lectura como cada uno. Y me baso en lo que se ve, no en lo que se cuenta o imagina.
> Hay que mirarse un poco al espejo antes de afirmar gratuita y equivocadamente sobre los demás, típico por cierto.
> 
> ...



En el primer video el borracho está en todo momento en plan agresivo y el otro intentando apaciguar. Eso es indiscutible.

El agresor le dice que le ha tocado las tetas a su novia estando él delante y que eso está muy mal. Pero que aún así no quiere problemas ni pelea con él. El borracho le reta a salir fuera a pegarse y el tipo dice que no. Ahí es cuando el borracho interpreta debilidad y le suelta un galletón en toda la cara, el otro aún así ni le responde y le pide ayuda al segurata diciéndole si le parece normal lo que está haciendo el borracho.

Luego en el segundo video vemos cómo el borracho a pesar de que ya lo han echado sigue poniéndose chulo y amenazando con pegar a quien se cruza en su camino, retando a todo el mundo. Y ahí es cuando al otro se le hinchan los huevos, no puede más con la humillación y le devuelve la castaña, con la mala suerte de que el borracho al caer se desnuca.

Pongamos en la situación del chaval:

-Estás tan tranquilo con tu novia en la disco y viene un borracho baboso y le empieza a sobar las tetas en tu cara.

-Te tragas tu orgullo y por no liarla delante de tu novia intentas dialogar con él de buenas para que no vuelva a hacerlo.

-Aún así el borracho te reta a salir a pegarte y al decirle que no te pega un puñetazo en la cara delante de todo el mundo (y grabado). No se la devuelves y le pides ayuda al segurata para que lo eche.

-Una vez en la calle el tío te sigue retando y poniéndose chulo, amenazándote de que te va a seguir pegando.

-Al final no puedes más con la humillación y le metes una ostia. Con tan mala suerte que el borracho cae como un saco de patatas y se desnuca al caer.

Yo creo que cualquiera hubiéramos podido acabar actuando así.

Espero que todos estos atenuantes sean tenidos en cuenta y le caiga la pena más leve posible. Ese tío no es un asesino ni tenía intención de matar a nadie. Simplemente la situación le superó, como nos superaría a todos.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Oct 2022)

el que le ha dado el puñetazo es un tano de mierda a por su cabeza y punto , ojo por ojo auqnue imagino que en sus mafias bandas le darán lo suyo


----------



## Alberto Liberto (24 Oct 2022)

subaru dijo:


> En el primer video el borracho está en todo momento en plan agresivo y el otro intentando apaciguar. Eso es indiscutible.
> 
> El agresor le dice que le ha tocado las tetas a su novia estando él delante y que eso está muy mal. Pero que aún así no quiere problemas ni pelea con él. El borracho le reta a salir fuera a pegarse y el tipo dice que no. Ahí es cuando el borracho interpreta debilidad y le suelta un galletón en toda la cara, el otro aún así ni le responde y le pide ayuda al segurata diciéndole si le parece normal lo que está haciendo el borracho.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con lo escrito pero hay cosas que no hemos visto y dan que pensar.

Cómo fueron las otras dos agresiones? (Dice que llevaba tres peleas antes de fallecer).

Es real el testimonio del asesino teniendo en cuenta que conocía al portero y empiezan a grabar ellos mismos y contando “su” historia?

Es posible que se la liaran al fallecido y el fallecido yendo tan mamado y drogado ni las viese venir?

O a lo mejor ni un extremo ni otro?

Aquí tenemos la grabación que comienza ya fuera del local pero dentro de la discoteca y la de fuera del local y la discoteca y el asesino al darle al play guioniza su versión (no tiene por qué ser falsa) aunque conocía a la seguridad.

Que sí, que tiene toda la pinta de ser todo tal y como parece que pasa, pero es tan irracional, al fallecido le iba tan bien con sus negocios y era tan conocido, que algo chirría.

Dónde estaban sus amigos y si estaban por qué no hicieron ni dijeron nada? Y si era tan conocido por qué iba solo en caso de no ir con amigos?

Repito que pienso cómo tú pero hay cosas que me faltan en la historia. Quizá salgan vídeos del interior del local. Veremos.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Oct 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> El seguridad le dice al muerto que en menos de 5 minutos le ha pegado a tres personas…. Me parece que hubo karma, hoy no ceno, y además el muerto tiene acento de etniano



el que lo mató también es etniano escucha cómo habla esa forma tan asquerosa que tienen de chusma degollable


----------



## JimTonic (24 Oct 2022)

pues el homicidio imprudente, si la esposa y los hijos pillan un buen abogado , la indemnizacion no baja de 250K. La esposa puede poner los ingresos del marido durante los ultimos años, se multiplica hasta la edad de jubilacion y eso es lo que tiene que pagar el homicida (aparte de indemnizaciones varios, perjucio psicologico, informe de los hijos que tienen miedo a salir, ...) vamos que es campo abonado para que la indemnizacion sea cuantiosa


aparte de la parte de los años en la carcel.


----------



## JimTonic (24 Oct 2022)

Condenado por el fallecimiento de un marroquí en una pelea en Almendralejo







www.hoy.es





esto porque vivia soltero y era un muerto de hambre y la esposa no dependia de el, y con los padres en marruecos y aun asi le hicieron pagar 36000 euros


----------



## estupeharto (24 Oct 2022)

subaru dijo:


> En el primer video el borracho está en todo momento en plan agresivo y el otro intentando apaciguar. Eso es indiscutible.
> 
> El agresor le dice que le ha tocado las tetas a su novia estando él delante y que eso está muy mal. Pero que aún así no quiere problemas ni pelea con él. El borracho le reta a salir fuera a pegarse y el tipo dice que no. Ahí es cuando el borracho interpreta debilidad y le suelta un galletón en toda la cara, el otro aún así ni le responde y le pide ayuda al segurata diciéndole si le parece normal lo que está haciendo el borracho.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que dice él , que sabe que están grabando.
El tío está borracho y antes le han dado, tiene sangre en la boca. Dice que sólo le ha empujado. Y eran varios. Cuando dice eso, para que se grabe es porque ha sido más. Por eso está tan tranquilo, porque ha dado, no recibido.
No cuadra que digan que les pegó y ellos no hicieron nada. No hay más que ver cómo va el tío que no se tiene en pie.
Mira como cuando el otro le golpea en respuesta a lo de antes que no se ha visto, y a sus vaciles , entonces sí que no se queda tan pancho y va buscando el momento para hacer lo que hizo. No engaña a nadie.

El tío se está yendo y le están increpando. Está ebrio, qué quieres que haga, igual temía que le pegaran. Pues se para y no da la espalda.
Luego viene la tía también (que le dice que tiene sangre en la boca) y es cuando el otro aprovecha para pegarle con toda su fuerza en toda la mandíbula o lateral de la cara seguramente. Ese tío es un cobarde y un mierda. Seguro que con otro que le pudiera hacer frente y darle una buena paliza no lo hubiera hecho. Se aprovecha de que el otro está de espaldas hablando, ebrio, etc.
El resultado no ha sido tan inesperado. Sin verla venir y en ese estado con una buena hostia va al suelo golpeando la cabeza al caer con fuerza, se puede hacer de todo, ya se ha visto. Podría haber quedado parapléjico también.
En todo caso, totalmente desprorcionado.
Los que no lo vean así, pues bueno, entonces el tío, se recupera y a los tres días le mete al otro dos tiros y a tomar por culo, como todo vale, pues que se joda. ¿Eso también es proporcional?

Ahora que se lo cuente al juez.

Una cosa es defenderse, con lo cual siempre estaré de acuerdo y es lo que hay que hacer.
Y otra muy diferente es aprovecharse y abusar, pasando de la otra parte totalmente e importándote una mierda que quede mal para el resto de su vida. Los que han sufrido algún caso cercano lo saben muy bien. Los que hablan así, diciendo que es normal lo que ha hecho, etc. si hubieran vivido un caso cercano no dirían lo mismo, te lo aseguro. Es muy injusto.


----------



## ueee3 (24 Oct 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Te doy un consejo mejor, lleva arma blanca.



Supongo para sacarla en ultimísimo lugar. Una vez sacada, ¿adónde crees que conviene apuntar? He abierto hilos ya con este tema, no creo que sea baladí.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Supongo para sacarla en ultimísimo lugar. Una vez sacada, ¿adónde crees que conviene apuntar? He abierto hilos ya con este tema, no creo que sea baladí.



Pecho


----------



## Kurten (24 Oct 2022)

*Chris Davidson, leyenda del surf en Australia, murió con 45 años tras recibir un puñetazo en la cara a la salida de un pub*







*Chris Davidson*, popular exsurfista australiano de 45 años, *murió tras sufrir un fuerte puñetazo en la cara* a la salida de un pub en Nueva Gales del Sur (Australia).


Según el informe policial Chris Davidson se *cayó al suelo y sufrió un golpe en la cabeza contra el pavimento* tras recibir el puñetazo.
Chris Davidson fue atendido en el lugar de la agresión, pero *murió poco después en el Hospital Kempsey*.


Un hombre de 42 años ha sido arrestrado y acusado de la muerte de Chris Davidson.
*Chris Davidson, el talento del surf que ganó al mítico Kelly Slater*

Chris Davidson saltó a la fama en 1996 cuando con 19 años ganó en dos eliminatorias consecutivas a *Kelly Slater*, el mejor surfista de todos los tiempos.

Fuente: Chris Davidson muere de un puñetazo: la leyenda del surf que ganó a Kelly Slater


----------



## tartesius (24 Oct 2022)

subaru dijo:


> Tergiversar la historia como te da la gana.
> 
> En el primer video el homicida le dice al finado que antes le ha tocado las tetas a su novia estando él con ella y que no está nada bien eso de ir metiendo mano a las novias de los demás (y más estando el novio con ella).
> 
> ...



El de los perros parece un poco bravucón cuando está hablando con él al principio: "yo no me quiero pegar por ese pero tú a mí me duras un ko" le dice. A los pocos segundos se lo dice otra vez y el borracho lo ve como una provocación y le da una galleta a mano abierta y se pone en guardia.
Y el de los perros en vez de darle una hostia de frente y con el borracho listo para pelear se frena, no sé si por autocontrol o por cobardía.

Pero viendo lo que el asesino hizo después parece que por autocontrol no fue sino que prefirió dársela después, a traición y con 20 veces más fuerza que el bofetón que le dieron a él, que ni cerró el puño el borracho.
Habrá hecho boxeo, pero alguien que tiene mucha ventaja de fuerza y de técnica o no se mete o le da la hostia nada más recibir el bofetón, no se queda por ahí esperando a que se le distraigan para darle con todo lo que tiene viniendo de lado. 
Y luego echa a correr no sea que vengan amigos del borracho.
El muerto parecía escoria, pero el vivo yo creo que es todavía más escoria.


----------



## Alberto Liberto (24 Oct 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Eso es lo que dice él , que sabe que están grabando.
> El tío está borracho y antes le han dado, tiene sangre en la boca. Dice que sólo le ha empujado. Y eran varios. Cuando dice eso, para que se grabe es porque ha sido más. Por eso está tan tranquilo, porque ha dado, no recibido.
> No cuadra que digan que les pegó y ellos no hicieron nada. No hay más que ver cómo va el tío que no se tiene en pie.
> Mira como cuando el otro le golpea en respuesta a lo de antes que no se ha visto, y a sus vaciles , entonces sí que no se queda tan pancho y va buscando el momento para hacer lo que hizo. No engaña a nadie.
> ...



A esto me refería y si lo he dicho es por conocimiento de causa.

Ya he explicado algunos detalles de los juicios por la custodia de mi hijo y me recordó a cuando mi ex enchufaba el móvil para grabar descaradamente como si mirase la hora y dirigía conversaciones, se hacía la víctima, me pedía que repitiera afirmaciones y yo con cara de póquer capeaba el temporal.

En mi opinión estoy descuerdo contigo y afirmo que falta metraje en esta peli.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Oct 2022)

Alberto Liberto dijo:


> A mí me gustaría saber que pasó exactamente dentro con las otras dos personas agredidas por el asesinado.
> Hay algo que flojea en la historia. También cuántos implicados hubo. Si simplemente era un pesado muy drogado que se llevó ostias por parte de tres grupos distintos de chavales en una noche aislada.
> O es a raíz de un suceso personal desde hace “x” tiempo.
> O simplemente siempre ha sido así y era cuestión de tiempo que acabara grave.
> ...



Los locos y camorristas son asín. Les da igual ir provocando abiertamente a todo el mundo, día tras día, semana tras semana, mes tras mes, totalmente seguros que nunca les pasará nada. Que el resto de la gente son más bambis que el Zejas, y que pondrán la otra mejilla. Que nadie tendrá los cojoneh que él y tal y tal. Al final, llega el día en que, se encuentre con un grupo de chavales o a uno al que agrediste a solas, y acabas recibiendo lo que diste. Aluego vienen los lloros de los pogres que dicen que es una locura haberle dado al pobre chaval, que "si me pasa a mí, tras la torta que me soltó, le habría invitado a unas cañas y hasta le habría dado un besito en la boca para que vea que soy una persona civilizá" y tal.


----------



## Jotagb (25 Oct 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> un puñetazo a traición como es el caso , lo pegan los cobardes.
> Los que hemos boxeado ya te aseguro, yo que somos conscientes del daño que podemos hacer, y ( hablo por mi ) procuro NUNCA tener que golpear a nadie...



Un arte marcial enseña disciplina, nunca golpear de esa manera. Se ha buscado la ruina.


----------



## Jotagb (25 Oct 2022)

Lo gracioso es que ese chaval ha tatuado gente que está en la cárcel, recibirá yo creo.


----------



## Jotagb (25 Oct 2022)

Le hubiera metido un puñetazo recto y le rompe la nariz le ponen una multa, ahora se ha buscado la ruina.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Oct 2022)

Intel Slava Z
_*❗*_Russia is very worried about the rhetoric of the West about the possibility of using nuclear weapons, this is unacceptable.

SVR director Naryshkin
102.3K views09:57
__

_ 
_ 
Intel Slava Z

_*❗*_The world should not allow Kiev to possess nuclear weapons - Director of the Foreign Intelligence Service Naryshkin

101.8K views09:58 
POR QUE LAS EXPLOSIONES NUCLEARES

EN REALIDAD SON SANAS Y DIVERTIDAS 


​


----------



## Goyim desobediente (25 Oct 2022)

Pues yo ahí veo un kani de mierda menos.
Empastillado perdido como iba, se tiraría toda la noche tocando los wevos a todo aquel con el que se topase como confirman en el video (se ha pegado con 3 ya). Así que a tomar por culo, pero si, el otro macaco espera para darle a traición como un miserable


----------



## Goyim desobediente (25 Oct 2022)

tartesius dijo:


> El de los perros parece un poco bravucón cuando está hablando con él al principio: "yo no me quiero pegar por ese pero tú a mí me duras un ko" le dice. A los pocos segundos se lo dice otra vez y el borracho lo ve como una provocación y le da una galleta a mano abierta y se pone en guardia.
> Y el de los perros en vez de darle una hostia de frente y con el borracho listo para pelear se frena, no sé si por autocontrol o por cobardía.
> 
> Pero viendo lo que el asesino hizo después parece que por autocontrol no fue sino que prefirió dársela después, a traición y con 20 veces más fuerza que el bofetón que le dieron a él, que ni cerró el puño el borracho.
> ...



Tampoco te lo discuto


----------



## Lovecraf (25 Oct 2022)

subaru dijo:


> En el primer video el borracho está en todo momento en plan agresivo y el otro intentando apaciguar. Eso es indiscutible.
> 
> El agresor le dice que le ha tocado las tetas a su novia estando él delante y que eso está muy mal. Pero que aún así no quiere problemas ni pelea con él. El borracho le reta a salir fuera a pegarse y el tipo dice que no. Ahí es cuando el borracho interpreta debilidad y le suelta un galletón en toda la cara, el otro aún así ni le responde y le pide ayuda al segurata diciéndole si le parece normal lo que está haciendo el borracho.
> 
> ...



Se le hinchan los huevos y le atiza a *Traición* como un *cobarde*.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Oct 2022)

*puede que sufriera una enfermedad cardiaca asintomatica y no lo supiera
Si te cuesta subir 4 pisos es mas de 90 segundos = zona de peligro *

*La fibrilación auricular es la arritmia asintomática más frecuente. Y el 20% de los ictus están relacionados con ella









La prueba de las escaleras para saber al momento si gozas de una buena salud cardiaca


Subir escalera es una de las mejores maneras de poner a prueba el corazón, además de un ejercicio magnífico para mantener la salud cardíaca. Una de las últimas




www.lavanguardia.com




*​ 





Los marcapasos actuales realizan un seguimiento del funcionamiento cardiaco del paciente en tiempo real
Xavier Cervera / Propias​Mónica Franco
24/10/2022 11:00Actualizado a 24/10/2022 11:26

Lo normal es que provoquen síntomas pero padecer una arritmia cardíaca y que pase desapercibida es bastante habitual. Y, en muchas ocasiones, se descubren de forma casual en una revisión médica. Aplicar el seguimiento y el tratamiento adecuados para prevenir futuras enfermedades, como ictus, dependen sobremanera de una detección precoz.
Entonces, si nos encontramos ante una patología asintomática de este tipo, ¿cómo la podemos detectar? El doctor Javier Jiménez Candil, Presidente de la Asociación del Ritmo Cardiaco de la Sociedad Española de Cardiología y Jefe de la Unidad de Arritmias del Servicio de Cardiología del Hospital Universitario de Salamanca, explica que lo que sí tienen en común ambos tipos de arritmia independientemente de la sintomatología es la posibilidad de manifestarse a través del cansancio y la fatigabilidad, puesto que cualquier clase de arritmia es el correlato de un funcionamiento anormal del corazón. Una prueba de esfuerzo, en ese caso, podría ser útil para detectar posibles anomalías cardíacas.
*Qué tipos de arritmias hay*
Las arritmias son trastornos del ritmo cardíaco provocados por problemas en el sistema de conducción eléctrica del corazón. A raíz de esas alteraciones, el latido del corazón registra una frecuencia anormalmente alta o baja. Existen por un lado las arritmias bradicardias, también llamadas “lentas”, o las taquicardias o “arritmias rápidas”. Las arritmias lentas cursan con menos de 50 latidos por minuto, mientras en el caso de las rápidas la frecuencia es mayor de 100 latidos.
También se clasifican en hereditarias o adquiridas, siendo la mayor parte adquiridas. Y como hemos visto, pueden cursar de forma sintomática o asintomática.
Lee también * Los beneficios emocionales y mentales de dejar de fumar *
Leticia Dominguez




*Fibrilación auricular: la arritmia más frecuente*
Es asintomática en un tercio de los pacientes, e incide directamente en la posibilidad de padecer ictus, así como en su riesgo de mortalidad. Establecer los parámetros óptimos en la toma del pulso y hacerlo de forma periódica es lo que ha resultado ser de gran eficacia para el diagnóstico, según un estudio realizado por el grupo de Enfermedades Cardiovasculares del Vall d'Hebron Instituto de Investigación (VHIR) y el Servicio de Cardiología del Hospital Universitario Vall d'Hebron.
Lee también * La famosa prueba de las escaleras que te hará saber al momento si gozas de una buena salud cardiaca *
La Vanguardia




*Palpación arterial*
Mediante un algoritmo de medición más personalizado que contemple los factores fisiológicos de cada persona (edad, capacidad, etc.), tal y como se realiza por parte de los centros de salud de forma regular, contribuye a establecer un mejor seguimiento y anticiparse. Por eso es conveniente no dejar de realizar estos controles. Los médicos establecerán las pautas en cada caso aplicadas a cada grupo de población de riesgo. Y pueden ofrecernos pautas de autovigilancia basadas en los factores fisiológicos individuales que, como hemos visto, varían en cada caso.
*Alertas de marcapasos en tiempo real*
Un proyecto de investigación de la Unidad de Cardiología del Hospital de Bellvitge de l’Hospitalet de Llobregat (Barcelona), centrado en la detección precoz de esta clase de patologías, ha demostrado que el control remoto de los pacientes permite activar los protocolos de tratamiento más a tiempo, evitando muchas consecuencias desafortunadas posteriores.
*Otras pruebas diagnósticas*
Existen varias pruebas diagnósticas en cardiología orientadas a detectar posibles trastornos. Los expertos en medicina evalúan su pertinencia en el seguimiento, vigilancia y tratamiento de los pacientes, a partir de sus posibles factores de riesgo.


Electrocardiograma: que demuestra si existe alteración en la actividad cardíaca, registrando la actividad eléctrica del corazón. Su desventaja es que solo tiene alcance para registrar lo que ocurre en tiempo real, al realizar la prueba.
Prueba de Holter: se trata de un dispositivo que registra la actividad eléctrica cardíaca durante 24/48 horas.
Prueba de esfuerzo: la más indicada cuando hay sospechas de arritmias relacionadas con el esfuerzo físico.
Ecocardiograma: comprueba si existen alteraciones estructurales en el corazón (detección de arritmias genéticas).


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Oct 2022)

asi que ya sabeis

menos coca

menos pan

menos grafeno

y a subir escalones

si no dum puño oh matan


----------



## OYeah (25 Oct 2022)

ACLARANDO CONCEPTOS QUE OS VEO INSISTIENDO EN ALGO QUE NO TIENE POR QUE SER ASÍ:

Para matar a alguien de un golpe NO hace falta que al caer se pegue contra el suelo.

Los que hemos visto muchas peleas lo sabemos. En la peor ocasión, en una boda, mientras yo estaba limpiando toda la sangre que le habia salido al hombre por el oido, la policia llegó y me pidió que parara, pues podia ser la escena de un crimen. Ahi dejé la fregona y el cubo, en la puerta, y echaron las cintas impidiendo el paso (usamos otra puerta).

Yo atendí de primeros auxilios a ese hombre y sabia que tenia daño interno, que era grave. Y NO fue por caer al suelo, fue por la hostia que recibió de dos chavales, en el oido. Demasiada sangre para que fuera solo el tímpano. Se me dormía y perdia el sentido.

En el hospital vieron que el hombre se iba y mandaron a la policia. Afortunadamente tras unos dias dejó el hospital.

Este es un caso de primera mano. No los muchos que hay por ahí. Dejad de insistir en que fue al caerse que yo creo que no, por como suena con el golpe y como cae.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (25 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ACLARANDO CONCEPTOS QUE OS VEO INSISTIENDO EN ALGO QUE NO TIENE POR QUE SER ASÍ:
> 
> Para matar a alguien de un golpe NO hace falta que al caer se pegue contra el suelo.
> 
> ...



¿Como cojones se montó tal pelea en una boda?


----------



## Limón (25 Oct 2022)

El borracho iba buscandola y se la acabó encontrando.
No veo rastro de honorabilidad ni hombria en ningun protagonista.


----------



## OYeah (25 Oct 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> ¿Como cojones se montó tal pelea en una boda?




Esto es Inglaterra, tio, tengo historias para escribir un libro.

Pronto en España de todas maneras, ya veréis los panchos...


----------



## ueee3 (25 Oct 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Pecho



Ahí están las costillas, te arriesgas a dar en un sitio duro. Entiendo que dirías apuntando debajo del esternón... una burrada, pero si tu vida está de verdad en peligro...


----------



## Pajirri (26 Oct 2022)

Si no sabes beber, ni tener limites con las drogas.... acabas asi.


le lloran su familia., por que aqui en burbuja...


donde esten unos doritos, monster y nefli... una noche redonda.


----------



## doryan (26 Oct 2022)

Aquí se está dando veracidad a cierta información que no está contrastada .
Dicen que a pegado a 3 en 5 minutos pero eso lo dice alguien que lo ha visto o que se lo han dicho? 
Si lo ha visto y es el de seguridad tendría que haber intervenido a la primera y si se lo han contado vete a saber si es o no cierto.

La información de que ha molestado a una tía la da uno ( vete a saber si es o no verdad) que quiere parecer que va de conciliador pero que en realidad es un sobrado que lo dice porque sabe que lo están grabando dejando una larga lista de amenazas posicionándose como un perdonavidas .
No se , me suena muy raro que el muerto le suelte así la mano y le diga que salga a pegarse con el sin un motivo previo.

Yo siempre que he visto a alguien buscando bronca iba muy bien acompañado ( cuadrilla numerosa) 
Lo que me hace pensar que la actitud del tatuador ( que parece ir solo y bastante perjudicado) podría deberse a que estaría alterado y ofendido por alguna disputa previa.
Tampoco se sabe si de ser cierto las agresiones causadas por el fallecido son a personas ajenas entre sí o pertenecen al mismo grupo , pero vamos, que suena todo muy raro.

Con este analisis no defiendo nada ni a nadie , solo hago un paréntesis para reflexionar ya que si algo me ha enseñado la vida es que nada es lo que parece salvo que en este caso un tío ha muerto por un golpe propinado por otro y está grabado.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ahí están las costillas, te arriesgas a dar en un sitio duro. Entiendo que dirías apuntando debajo del esternón... una burrada, pero si tu vida está de verdad en peligro...



No comprendo a los que dicen que "al menos son nuestros canis". Los enemigos son los que comprometen la seguridad de los demás, sean estos de dentro o de fuera.


----------

